# The official 1 watt thread.



## Georgiatec

I did a search of the forum and couldn't find a thread where owners of the 1 watt Marshall amps can discuss their cute little tone monsters and get the best from them. There are threads on the best speakers to use, settings, re-amping them, best tubes to use etc., etc. I just though it would be good to have a place where people can post and reference info without having to search lots of threads for an answer.
No doubt a lot of the subjects will have already been discussed in other threads, but don't let that stop you, post up whatever. Of course we all like to see photos of the rigs people use their amps with so post 'em up boys (and girls?).

I'll get the ball rolling with the single most important tone improvement you can make to a JTM/JCM1 (with the push-pull output ECC82). Put a good, but unbalanced, ECC82 in there. I've actually put a vintage Mullard in my JCM1 today that is so unbalanced it failed on my Orange tube tester....It scored a 14/8. It will fail if the triodes are more than 5 points apart. This, however is still a very strong tube, just unbalanced, which is exactly what you are after. The extra harmonic content in the tone is staggering. I thought the Valvo I swapped out was good, but this Mullard is amazing. I had to just stand there and play for an hour or so.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/37332-official-50th-anniversary-thread.html


----------



## slide222

on the official 50th thread there is a lot of drivel tho -especially at the start -I lost interest then - it might well improve later on in the thread


----------



## Trapland

Drivel. Yes and blatant unsubstantiated speculation. At least Marshall released official final production numbers. Maybe this thread can be a mention of previous topics and links to those. Should work for threads on this forum. May work for official marshall info, probably not so well for competing forums.


----------



## minerman

Georgiatec said:


> With the push-pull output ECC82, put a good, but unbalanced, ECC82 in there. I've actually put a vintage Mullard in my JCM1 today that is so unbalanced it failed on my Orange tube tester....It scored a 14/8. It will fail if the triodes are more than 5 points apart. This, however is still a very strong tube, just unbalanced, which is exactly what you are after. The extra harmonic content in the tone is staggering. I thought the Valvo I swapped out was good, but this Mullard is amazing. I had to just stand there and play for an hour or so.


 
Cool man, I'm gonna have to give this a try with my DSL-1....

FWIW, I have tried RCA Black Tops, RCA Clear Tops, & Tung-Sol's in the power tube slot, & I seem to like the Clear Tops just a little more (out of these 3 tubes...the stock tubes ain't bad IMO either), seems to smooth the top end, & gives it a little more breakup with the volume up....

Something I've learned to give the DSL-1 a little more headroom/volume is to use a 12AX7 in V3 (or a Shuguang hi-gain 5751 I got from Riff Raff), it won't hurt the amp either (this is confirmed by Santiago)...

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/57563-dsl-1-question-santiago-santiall.html


----------



## Georgiatec

Dogs of Doom said:


> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/37332-official-50th-anniversary-thread.html



Yes, I saw that one and another titled "1 watt Marshall's. Both of them started out as "news" threads speculating on the release of the amps. Both were very long winded and full of useless info, with he odd decent post in them.
Thought it would be of much more use to have a thread where the info posted is based on experience of owning the amps and how we get the best out of them.


----------



## Georgiatec

minerman said:


> Cool man, I'm gonna have to give this a try with my DSL-1....
> 
> FWIW, I have tried RCA Black Tops, RCA Clear Tops, & Tung-Sol's in the power tube slot, & I seem to like the Clear Tops just a little more (out of these 3 tubes...the stock tubes ain't bad IMO either), seems to smooth the top end, & gives it a little more breakup with the volume up....
> 
> Something I've learned to give the DSL-1 a little more headroom/volume is to use a 12AX7 in V3 (or a Shuguang hi-gain 5751 I got from Riff Raff), it won't hurt the amp either (this is confirmed by Santiago)...
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/57563-dsl-1-question-santiago-santiall.html



This is exactly the kind of info I mean. I would have never found this without the links to the buried thread.
I wasn't sure just how the two ECC82's went into the DSL/JVM, but I now know the push pull output is common to all the amps, so the unbalanced ECC82 should be a runner for all of us....apart from the JMP1 that uses two ECC81's. these are a much higher gain tube than an ECC82. Perhaps someone with a JMP1 would like to chime in how it works in that amp and how they get the best results.
One thing is for sure, unlike bigger amps the output tube in the 1 watters has A LOT of influence on tone, because they are dimed most of the time. I tried a strong Telefunken in my JCM1, a good strong, but balanced tube. It was ok but made the amp too bright for my tastes.


----------



## Msharky67

I have been wanting to see some real reviews of the later models the DSL1 and the JVM. There hasn't been much on them. Also some real clips of them too. I am gassing for a DSL1h still but for $500 I could get that ,a DSL5c ,or a slightly used DSL40c or something else. That's my dilemma right now! I want the most for my money but I want a good deal too.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Load this post up with video and sound clips then youll really have something! 1 watters in action!


----------



## Darth Federer

We all know I'm a big fan of the 1-watters. Here is my 1-watt corner. I have added the DSL since i took this picture though. I would say I favor the JTM for its clean and low gain bluesy tones. I would like to hear more from owners who have experimented with speakers. Sometimes I feel like tube rolling is like chasing ghosts. Of course I haven't done any tube changes so I could be missing out. Some comparison clips with before and after tube changes would be cool.


----------



## Darth Federer

This is my favorite JTM1 demo. 

Marshall JTM1 demo - YouTube


----------



## slide222

nice set up bud


----------



## poeman33

I love to hook up my JTM1 through my stereo reverb pedal with my Tweed Deluxe clone. When I want a little more raunch, I turn up the JTM...for cleaner sound I turn it down. It's such a pure tone.


----------



## slide222

my JTM goes tru an 80's g12 80 and also has a very pure sound-almost fender , but it does get a loverly edge to the sound and starts to distort when it gets turned up 
my JMP goes tru an 80's g12 65 and suits it really well more rock and distorted sound 
my JCM goes tru an 80's g12 80 (from the same 4x12 as my other one).
....now I am very happy with the suitability of the JTM and JMP, and the JCM sounds ok with the 80watt , but I have the urge to get a new green back 25watt , and i'll love to know how this will match up with the JCM - so question to all jcm 1H owners is have you tried a 25 greenback with this head and what else have you tried with the JCM 1 H 12 inch celestrion speaker wise


----------



## Georgiatec

slide222 said:


> my JTM goes tru an 80's g12 80 and also has a very pure sound-almost fender , but it does get a loverly edge to the sound and starts to distort when it gets turned up
> my JMP goes tru an 80's g12 65 and suits it really well more rock and distorted sound
> my JCM goes tru an 80's g12 80 (from the same 4x12 as my other one).
> ....now I am very happy with the suitability of the JTM and JMP, and the JCM sounds ok with the 80watt , but I have the urge to get a new green back 25watt , and i'll love to know how this will match up with the JCM - so question to all jcm 1H owners is have you tried a 25 greenback with this head and what else have you tried with the JCM 1 H 12 inch celestrion speaker wise



For me, in a 1 x 12 cab the G12H 30 (55 htz 444 cone) is hands down the best speaker I have tried with my JCM1. A 75 htz greenback on it's own sounds a little thin, but the 4 Pulsonic coned greenies in my 425a sound awesome...but then any amp sounds great through that cab. 
I've also tried a 65, 75, 100, V30, G12M, G12C and a G10 20.


----------



## Georgiatec

This was all done nearly 12 months ago now, using the JCM1, before I found out about the best speaker (this was a G12 65 and the factory tubes)....My daughter on vocals. Not faithful to the original but I like our version 

https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/gold-on-the-ceiling


----------



## paul-e-mann

Georgiatec said:


> This was all done nearly 12 months ago now, using the JCM1, before I found out about the best speaker (this was a G12 65 and the factory tubes)....My daughter on vocals. Not faithful to the original but I like our version
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/gold-on-the-ceiling



Daddy and daughter rockin'! Whats cool is that you both probably like and relate to that song - dad and daughter. I love it when my kids walk into a room and say to me, "is that Led Zeppelin? That's sounds cool.", or something like that. That is cool!


----------



## SRT2011

Great Demo Darth!
I love my JTM1, but I haven't achieved the great crunchy tones delivered in this vides thru my JTM while playing my Les Paul?
The clip sounds great to me...no doubt!!
Have others achieved this great crunchy tone with just their JTM1???
Just curious.


----------



## minerman

Clips sound great guys!!!! I absolutely love my DSL-1, here's a wip (work in progress) I posted in the cellar a few days ago, but re-uploaded to YouTube (this is my first shot/try at a video, I just uploaded a pic of my amp/cab, & was just screwing around with YT really)....

All the guitars on this were recorded with an Ibanez RG 350 (Duncan CC bridge p'up), DSL-1, V30 speaker & Samson CO-1 condensor mic...Of course, there's post processing on the guitars like reverb, delay, chorus, but I have to say, I think the little DSL-1 sounds great.....This song's not finished (far from it actually), but it'll give you an idea of the tones my 'lil rig is capable of....

Can't wait to hear the LP that's on it's way plugged into it in a few days!!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuEof7yB8Po"]DSL-1 H Southern Rock WIP (work in progress) - YouTube[/ame]


The only speakers I've tried with my DSL-1 are a V30 & Greenback (both new/China made), but if everything goes as planned, I'll have a Celestion G12T75 & a WGS ET65 sometime after the holidays too...

It just depends on what sound I'm after when choosing between the 2 speakers I have, the GB sounds good, especially for classic rock style tones, but the V30 has a crunch that's really good (IMO anyway) with the DSL-1.....


----------



## Georgiatec

^^^^ Perfect example of what these amps and some recording and production know how are capable of. I really enjoyed that Minerman. 

That DSL sounds sweet man.


----------



## Msharky67

Sounds great! That's the clip that I wanted to hear. Your making my decision hard!


----------



## slide222

nice track there tony and nice playing , and what a brilliant thing to do , record tracks with ya family, and ya daughter has a nice voice too . 
.....gonna keep a look out for a single g12 v30 and make a small 1x12 cab , now I did see that you can get a greenback 30 and g12 H 30 how do these differ in sound


----------



## Darth Federer

minerman said:


> Clips sound great guys!!!! I absolutely love my DSL-1, here's a wip (work in progress) I posted in the cellar a few days ago, but re-uploaded to YouTube (this is my first shot/try at a video, I just uploaded a pic of my amp/cab, & was just screwing around with YT really)....
> 
> All the guitars on this were recorded with an Ibanez RG 350 (Duncan CC bridge p'up), DSL-1, V30 speaker & Samson CO-1 condensor mic...Of course, there's post processing on the guitars like reverb, delay, chorus, but I have to say, I think the little DSL-1 sounds great.....This song's not finished (far from it actually), but it'll give you an idea of the tones my 'lil rig is capable of....
> 
> Can't wait to hear the LP that's on it's way plugged into it in a few days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DSL-1 H Southern Rock WIP (work in progress) - YouTube
> 
> 
> The only speakers I've tried with my DSL-1 are a V30 & Greenback (both new/China made), but if everything goes as planned, I'll have a Celestion G12T75 & a WGS ET65 sometime after the holidays too...
> 
> It just depends on what sound I'm after when choosing between the 2 speakers I have, the GB sounds good, especially for classic rock style tones, but the V30 has a crunch that's really good (IMO anyway) with the DSL-1.....


 
That sounds great man. Nice work and thanks for sharing. I also have my DSL running through V30's. Mine are the made in England Mesa version and it sounds great. I think it also sounds great through my 2061cx with G12h30's, also English made. I think I lean toward the V30's with the DSL though. Probably prefer the g12h30's with my JTM.


----------



## Darth Federer

Georgiatec said:


> This was all done nearly 12 months ago now, using the JCM1, before I found out about the best speaker (this was a G12 65 and the factory tubes)....My daughter on vocals. Not faithful to the original but I like our version
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/gold-on-the-ceiling


 
Nice work there pops. That is awesome you can enjoy your passion with your daughter. I bet that makes for some great bonding moments.


----------



## Darth Federer

SRT2011 said:


> Great Demo Darth!
> I love my JTM1, but I haven't achieved the great crunchy tones delivered in this vides thru my JTM while playing my Les Paul?
> The clip sounds great to me...no doubt!!
> Have others achieved this great crunchy tone with just their JTM1???
> Just curious.


 
Yep, that's a sweet clip. I certainly can't make my JTM sound that good. I suspect if I was as good a player as this guy that I could get there though.


----------



## Georgiatec

Darth Federer said:


> Nice work there pops. That is awesome you can enjoy your passion with your daughter. I bet that makes for some great bonding moments.



Why thank you (I think) Darth old chap. Her singing has really come on in the last 12 months...unfortunately my playing hasn't. She is now singing in two bands and writing her own stuff. It's really a lot of fun writing a tune with your kid.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Cool thread guys. I love my 1 watts!!! 

Here's my setup:


----------



## Georgiatec

slide222 said:


> nice track there tony and nice playing , and what a brilliant thing to do , record tracks with ya family, and ya daughter has a nice voice too .
> .....gonna keep a look out for a single g12 v30 and make a small 1x12 cab , now I did see that you can get a greenback 30 and g12 H 30 how do these differ in sound



G12H 30 _IS_ a greenback...same cones, heavier magnet than a G12M 25 The 55hz/444 cone is the one to go for. These are still made in England. Don't get the V30 confused with the G12H 30 though....that's a different speaker although it uses the same cones (444 / 1777).


----------



## Georgiatec

acidvoodoo said:


> Cool thread guys. I love my 1 watts!!!
> 
> Here's my setup:



Have you used the Unleash as an attenuator yet?. I tried mine with my. 2061x but it wasn't great.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Georgiatec said:


> Have you used the Unleash as an attenuator yet?.



No I don't have any 50 or 100 watters to tame. I only really use it with the JTM1.
I did try it with a Class 5 head once and noticed it change the tone a bit but it was a good change in tone imo.


----------



## UncleBigBad

I have the DSL1c and realy like it. It is nice to be able to crank it without hurting my already worn out ears.
I use it threw a Dark Horse cabinet with a greenback, and a eminence Texas Heat in a home made open back pine cabinet, I like the Texas Heat the most as it has much more bass and is fuller sounding, I do however like it with all the speakers including the onboard 8'.
UBB.


----------



## slide222

thought i'd put a piccy up of my 3 baby marshalls...... just gotta work out how to rotate them:-edit


----------



## Darth Federer

slide222 said:


> thought i'd put a piccy up of my 3 baby marshalls...... just gotta work out how to rotate them



Maybe get an amp switcher box. I think one option is called a Radial Switcher or something like that. I have 2 cabs so I just use an aby pedal to switch between 2 heads and 2 cabs but with the Radial device I think you can hook up all your heads and toggle between them. Sounds like fun. I love using my JTM as my clean channel and the JCM as my overdrive.


----------



## slide222

its not a very clear pic , but I took this earlier - my switcher pedal is a one off and made to my specs, and the jtm goes tru 1981 g12 80............jmp goes tru a 1980 g12 65 ................jcm goes tru a 1981 g12 80 , but I'm thinking about a new g12 H 30 for the jcm


----------



## brp

slide222 said:


> its not a very clear pic , but I took this earlier - my switcher pedal is a one off and made to my specs



No pic at all showing here....


----------



## slide222

Darth Federer said:


> Maybe get an amp switcher box. I think one option is called a Radial Switcher or something like that. I have 2 cabs so I just use an aby pedal to switch between 2 heads and 2 cabs but with the Radial device I think you can hook up all your heads and toggle between them. Sounds like fun. I love using my JTM as my clean channel and the JCM as my overdrive.



yes I do a similar thing , the jtm sounds pretty natural , almost fenderish tru the g12 80, and the jmp sounds amazing tru the g12 65 a great 70's rock tone that has a loverly edge to it - i'd like something abit like the 65 for the jcm really altho it sounds good tru the 80 , i'd like a rougher sound , and the jcm has a very big range of tones to exploit


----------



## Georgiatec

slide222 said:


> its not a very clear pic , but I took this earlier - my switcher pedal is a one off and made to my specs, and the jtm goes tru 1981 g12 80............jmp goes tru a 1980 g12 65 ................jcm goes tru a 1981 g12 80 , but I'm thinking about a new g12 H 30 for the jcm



Man!!....you're much younger than I thought. No wonder you like the little Marshalls so much.


----------



## slide222

yea lol , thats reuben , my 16month grandson with grandads strat and reuben's 3/4 strat - I/ve got him strumming good but he can't reach chords yet , but he loves guitars, and he loves playing with grandads pedals and likes to change the classic distortion settings for me , but he has a love for anything guitar related , so i'm hoping to keep him interested enough to start him off and encourage him - I brought his strat and a little fender combo for his 1st birthday


----------



## Georgiatec

slide222 said:


> I'm thinking about a new g12 H 30 for the jcm



I did this clip this afternoon while the wife and kids were out . My JCM1 into the 1 x 12 with the G12H 30 in it. The amp has New Sensor Mullard ECC83's in V1 & V2 and the unbalanced Blackburn Mullard ECC82 in V3. Amp settings are Bass, full, middle, 50%, Treble, 50%, Master, full hbang and Gain, 70%.....Boost *OFF*. 

https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/jcm1-g12h-30-mp3


----------



## Darth Federer

I just ran my JTM through my Two-Rock 1x12 with a Celestion Creamback. Just thought I'd pass along that that is a sweet combination.


----------



## Trapland

Msharky67 said:


> I have been wanting to see some real reviews of the later models the DSL1 and the JVM. There hasn't been much on them. Also some real clips of them too. I am gassing for a DSL1h still but for $500 I could get that ,a DSL5c ,or a slightly used DSL40c or something else. That's my dilemma right now! I want the most for my money but I want a good deal too.



Your dilemma is mine too. It was easy for me to buy the first 2. The idea of cranking a non master volume at low volume was the big seller for me.

The Jcm1 was pretty easy to buy too, since every jcm800 I ever owned sounded better cranked, so it was just like the first two.

The last 2, the dsl and jvm are totally different. These newer amps are really designed to sound like a cranked marshall at low volumes. They are very good at it too! I played a JVM210 last weekend and it sounded like a cranked up amp even at bedroom levels. There was no need to crank it to get great tone.

Now, my fav NMV amps in a one watt package makes sense. Paying big bucks for a modern one watt amp that won't sound all that much better cranked as a 100 watter turned down doesn't. I would get a JVM 50 watter for the same price (used) as the one watter and just turn it down. Then I have plenty of power if I ever need it too. 


Unless you want to collect the one watters. Then you and I HAVE to buy them, even if it makes no sense from a utility standpoint. 

Damn.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Other than the fact that I still wouldn't play a 50/100w much louder than I play now. At least now my cost to retube is minimal and I don't have to worry about bias at all. That worth something I'd think.


----------



## Georgiatec

Gotta say guys....my JCM1 _*LOVES*_ New Sensor Mullard 12AX7's


----------



## slide222

I've only just got the wife to agree to a new g12 H 30 for my birthday,,,, but I was thinking of retubing my 3 next year - particularly the jmp- I've spent hours on that one , but when the mood takes me I have all 3 going


----------



## Georgiatec

slide222 said:


> I've only just got the wife to agree to a new g12 H 30 for my birthday,,,, but I was thinking of retubing my 3 next year - particularly the jmp- I've spent hours on that one , but when the mood takes me I have all 3 going



I put the original tubes back in mine just for comparison. It was like putting the cab behind a door. The next place those tubes are going is on EBay.


----------



## Chrisuk

Georgiatec said:


> I put the original tubes back in mine just for comparison. It was like putting the cab behind a door. The next place those tubes are going is on EBay.



So are you running cryo reissue mullards all round?


----------



## Georgiatec

Chrisuk said:


> So are you running cryo reissue mullards all round?



Nope...bog standard New Sensor Mullard 12ax7's in v1 & v2 and a vintage Blackburn unbalanced Mullard ECC82 in v3. 

Got the N/S Mullards here; NEW MULLARD 12AX7 12AX7A ECC83 TUBE 2PCS | eBay


----------



## murphf

Hey dudes, I am buying some second hand old, and NOS tubes for my JTM1h. 

Never rolled tubes before: is there anything I should know? Do the tubes only go in in one way? So I cannot put them in wrongly? Which of the 12ax7 tubes is v1, which, I understand, is the most important preamp tube?

I have no way to test the tubes, except with my ears. What is the worst thing that can happen of I put in a falty tube? Can it damage the amp? Or will I just not hear any, or a ' broken' sound?

Thanks!


----------



## Chrisuk

murphf said:


> Hey dudes, I am buying some second hand old, and NOS tubes for my JTM1h.
> 
> Never rolled tubes before: is there anything I should know? Do the tubes only go in in one way? So I cannot put them in wrongly? Which of the 12ax7 tubes is v1, which, I understand, is the most important preamp tube?
> 
> I have no way to test the tubes, except with my ears. What is the worst thing that can happen of I put in a falty tube? Can it damage the amp? Or will I just not hear any, or a ' broken' sound?
> 
> Thanks!



The pins on a valve are arranged like a horseshoe so you can only put it in one way - you might need to gently wiggle the tube already in to loosen it as you pull it out of the socket. Yes v1 is the first valve the guitar signal hits so is generally considered to have the biggest effect on tone in the preamp circuit.


----------



## murphf

Thanks! Am I correct to assume that using a falty tube cannot harm the amp?

And do you know which tube is the V1?






MetroAmp.com Forum &bull; View topic - Brown JMP1 Head new Marshall 1 watter


----------



## Darth Federer

Georgiatec said:


> I did this clip this afternoon while the wife and kids were out . My JCM1 into the 1 x 12 with the G12H 30 in it. The amp has New Sensor Mullard ECC83's in V1 & V2 and the unbalanced Blackburn Mullard ECC82 in V3. Amp settings are Bass, full, middle, 50%, Treble, 50%, Master, full hbang and Gain, 70%.....Boost *OFF*.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/jcm1-g12h-30-mp3



Nice clip man. Sounds extra dirty.


----------



## Georgiatec

murphf said:


> Thanks! Am I correct to assume that using a falty tube cannot harm the amp?
> 
> And do you know which tube is the V1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetroAmp.com Forum &bull; View topic - Brown JMP1 Head new Marshall 1 watter



If it's the same as a JCM1, which I'm sure it is, right to left in your pic is v1, v2 & v3. The ECC82 output valve is Marshall part No. VLVE00009. This goes in v3. If you are in the U.K. I can sell you two New Sensor Mullard ECC83's for V1 & V2 plus a nice unbalanced vintage Mullard ECC82 for V3....all three for £40. Just PM me if you want them and we can sort it out.


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

anyone know where to get a cover for the DSL1 combo?


----------



## Stringjunkie

I bought my covers off the Marshall site. They are heads but I'm sure they have combos too.


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

Stringjunkie said:


> I bought my covers off the Marshall site. They are heads but I'm sure they have combos too.



cool, but all the way from England?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yup


----------



## Fuzz2203

i ordered my combo covers from Marshall like Stringjunkie. Came in faster than any other company from within the US. They are unreasonably priced though IMO, roughly $40 shipped.


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

ya I guess i'll have to. I was just concerned about import tax and all that.


----------



## Stringjunkie

$0. Import dumb shit. Delivered FedEx.


----------



## Georgiatec

Marshall_Watts87 said:


> anyone know where to get a cover for the DSL1 combo?



There ya go 
Marshall Amplification50th Anniversary 1 Watt Combo Dust Cover


----------



## Len

Does anyone have any before/after sound bytes they could share to show the changes in tone after changing the amp's tubes?


----------



## Skull1957

Just joined have 3 heads myself love them to bits


----------



## Skull1957

Georgiatec said:


> I did this clip this afternoon while the wife and kids were out . My JCM1 into the 1 x 12 with the G12H 30 in it. The amp has New Sensor Mullard ECC83's in V1 & V2 and the unbalanced Blackburn Mullard ECC82 in V3. Amp settings are Bass, full, middle, 50%, Treble, 50%, Master, full hbang and Gain, 70%.....Boost *OFF*.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/jcm1-g12h-30-mp3



Can you tell me where you got the new valves from?


----------



## minerman

Here's a quick-n-dirty clip of my DSL-1 H through my Greenback speaker in my ISO cab....I got a new mic & mini-boom stand for Christmas (Behringer C1), & finally got around to mounting the new mic boom/stand in the ISO cab...

The signal chain for the clip is: 

Les Paul (Studio, 490 p'ups) > SD-1 > DSL-1 H > Greenback > '57 & C1

LP > SD-1 > DSL-1 >GB > '57 & C1

Left side guitar: 
SD-1:
Level: 10
Tone: 3-4
Drive: 3-4

DSL-1:
1w mode
Green channel
Gain: 10
Vol: 8
Bass: 10
Mid: 4
Treble: 6-7
Deep: On
Tone Shift: Off

Right side guitar (no boost, LP straight into the amp):
DSL-1:
1w mode
Red channel:
Gain: 4
Volume: 8-9
Bass: 10
Mid: 3
Treble: 5
Deep: On
Tone shift: Off

There's quite a bit of 'verb added in the daw, trying to re-create the sound of the guitars from the album (only from memory though, I didn't listen to the song, & I'm probably way off, but still, I think it sounds pretty good...)...Neal Schon is a great player IMHO, & this is one of my favorite songs from years ago....I really didn't spend much time on this one to be honest, just plug-n-play, probably took longer messing with the panning & reverb than it did dialing the amp's tone in...

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/minerman1970/stone-in-love-tone-attempt-1-6[/SC]


----------



## Georgiatec

Skull1957 said:


> Can you tell me where you got the new valves from?




The New Sensor Mullards were from here;
NEW MULLARD 12AX7 12AX7A ECC83 TUBE 2PCS | eBay 

The vintage ECC82's are also off EBay. Can be trial and error getting good ones though....unless you know someone who sells them 
VINTAGE MULLARD ECC82 VALVE TUBE MARSHALL JCM1 JTM1 DSL1 JVM1 BIG UPGRADE | eBay


----------



## Georgiatec

Len said:


> Does anyone have any before/after sound bytes they could share to show the changes in tone after changing the amp's tubes?



If you have a listen to the two clips I've posted in the thread, the Gold On The Ceiling clip is with the original valves and the demo from last month is with the current compliment.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Skull1957

Not a very good picture but part of the collection


----------



## wst

Hi,
nice combination. Is it the Class 5 amp or just the c110 cab?


----------



## Skull1957

Below is a list of my stuff 

2013 Les paul 60's Tribute
2013 Gary Moore Signature Standard
2013 Les Paul Standard Tea Burst
2012 Les Paul Studio 70's Tribute
2012 1957 Les Paul Goldtop V.O.S Dark Back
2011 Les Paul Marc Bolan Aged #23
2011 50th Anniversary SG Diablo
Fender Telecaster FMT HH

Marshall 1970's JMP 1H
Marshall 1980's JCM 1H
Marshall 2000's JVM 1H
Marshall 1912 Cabinet
Orange PPC112 Cabinet
Carlsbro 1x12 Cabinet

So no class5 or 110 cab hope that answers your question, told you photo was not good


----------



## Georgiatec

Try this if you have a bigger amp with an effects loop (JMD and JVM work best). Plug your 1 watter (in 0.1 mode) into the FX return of your JMD/JVM, balance the volume and return level to minimise hum then turn up the master on the big amp and you'll go like this  then this


----------



## Blueslicks

Georgiatec said:


> Try this if you have a bigger amp with an effects loop (JMD and JVM work best). Plug your 1 watter (in 0.1 mode) into the FX return of your JMD/JVM, balance the volume and return level to minimise hum then turn up the master on the big amp and you'll go like this  then this


If you do so, make sure to use an instrument cable and not a speaker cable.

Despite the fact that you will be using a speaker out jack on the head.


----------



## Skull1957

Largest amp I own is 2 watts  so not much use me trying that ...


----------



## Chrisuk

Skull1957 said:


> Largest amp I own is 2 watts...


----------



## Skull1957

Chrisuk said:


>




I live in a terraced house I would probably not be talking to nieghbours if I got anything bigger


----------



## slide222

small tube amps are here to stay cause they are brilliant - I had brought the jtm 1 H,and had grown to love it .
........... I had a 1972 pa20 , that I decided I won't ever use past 2 1/2 at home and so sold it and used that monies to get my jmp1 H, and my jcm 1H, that gave me 3 very usefull tube sounds , that I play muchly. 
.......... and they are pretty loud on 1 watt , so I keep em on 1/10, just to keep my neigbours happy , because some days I play 5 or 6 hours , so I try to keep the volume down a bit , but on 1/10 of a watt they do the job and you get enough volume


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

These 1 waters need not be limited. they should put on the factory line, they are so valuable. 

The idea of these aren't new. fender champs from the 50's were always famous.


----------



## Stringjunkie

But wait, 1w amps suck, who'd want that? 100w or you have no balls! Lmao


----------



## Skull1957

Looking at the new marshall site they are now part of the line, all 5 variants are there without the 50th tag.
Hoping they are not made in China and are cheaper then I can get the 2 I miss from my collection


----------



## Stringjunkie

No


----------



## Fiat Lux

Skull1957 said:


> Looking at the new marshall site they are now part of the line, all 5 variants are there without the 50th tag.
> Hoping they are not made in China and are cheaper then I can get the 2 I miss from my collection



They only appear in the back catalogue section as far as i can see.

cheers


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

Skull1957 said:


> Looking at the new marshall site they are now part of the line, all 5 variants are there without the 50th tag.
> Hoping they are not made in China and are cheaper then I can get the 2 I miss from my collection


 
one can wish


----------



## slide222

Stringjunkie said:


> No



wooh , that's very helpful , and I look forward to more helpful negative comments from you - maybe play guitar more and less trolling


----------



## Stringjunkie

Lol are you ****ing kidding me? Troll? You are funny. And I still say no to that idea.


----------



## Georgiatec

Gentlemen, please!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Hey man, I just woke up. Sorry


----------



## Chrisuk

Skull1957 said:


> I live in a terraced house I would probably not be talking to nieghbours if I got anything bigger



To be fair so do I and I general play on the 0.1 watt setting or through the computer.


----------



## Nik73

I've had my JCM1-c for a couple of weeks now and absolutely love it, best amp I've had because it gives me the sounds I want without annoying the neighbours. Personally I don't get all the hate for 1w amps. For home use, I think a good one (which this one is) is ideal. Much as I'd love a 100w head (the JVM Joe Satriani seems like a dream amp to me), I have absolutely no use for one nowadays and it would be a waste as I couldn't get the best out of it in my house. I can literally make the windows shake with a 5w amp and the Orange Mico Terror? How is something that small, that loud even with that teeny cab!!

I think that's what's so special about these 50th anniversary amps to me. They manage to get the tone of a cranked 100w head in an ickle box. I _know_ it's not the same, but it's close enough. Way better than other 1w amps I've heard.
I've been really impressed with how much of an effect each dial has on the sound of the JCM, it's a lot more varied than I thought. I want the others now and wish I'd bought the JCM sooner.


----------



## moesley

Is there any difference between the jtm1 and the custom shop offset?


----------



## Fiftywattmafia

moesley said:


> Is there any difference between the jtm1 and the custom shop offset?



Same amp....different cosmetics.

Now the new amp from Marshall Custom the JTM145...that one is different. Available only thru Andertons


----------



## moesley

Fiftywattmafia said:


> Same amp....different cosmetics.
> 
> Now the new amp from Marshall Custom the JTM145...that one is different. Available only thru Andertons



I want one those to unfortunaly by the time i got the $ it will probably been sold out.

What kind of pedal can i use to make my cs jtm1 sound less bass?


----------



## Stringjunkie

An EQ pedal


----------



## Chrisuk

Or an old school treble booster...


----------



## Blueslicks

moesley said:


> I want one those to unfortunaly by the time i got the $ it will probably been sold out.
> 
> What kind of pedal can i use to make my cs jtm1 sound less bass?



I would find a speaker with more treble and mids.

Something like...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Jensen-Vintage-P10R8-10-Inch-Speaker/dp/B0002E591E]Amazon.com: Jensen Vintage P10R8 10-Inch Alnico Speaker, 8 ohm: Musical Instruments[/ame]


Just make sure it fits in the cabinet first.


----------



## Georgiatec

Chrisuk said:


> To be fair so do I and I general play on the 0.1 watt setting or through the computer.



Not me....I'm flat out in the full power mode. These amps just sing....until you've plugged a Les Paul into one of these amps going flat out into a G12H 30, there's no way you can appreciate how good they are.


----------



## poeman33

Georgiatec said:


> Not me....I'm flat out in the full power mode. These amps just sing....until you've plugged a Les Paul into one of these amps going flat out into a G12H 30, there's no way you can appreciate how good they are.



I never use the .1 setting either. My volume is usually around 7. I clean it up with the volume on the guitar. It's the one amp I can play and my wife doesn't leave the house


----------



## Badmonkey




----------



## usablefiber

these amps sound great. I would love have one of these for the ultimate tone producing practice amps, but for the price they are charging I feel like you might as well just spend a little more to get a full sized head for band situations.


----------



## Fiat Lux

usablefiber said:


> these amps sound great. I would love have one of these for the ultimate tone producing practice amps, but for the price they are charging I feel like you might as well just spend a little more to get a full sized head for band situations.



You should really get both.

cheers


----------



## Steve Naples

Which one sounds more like a big JMP? I had read somewhere on here, that the JMP1 didn't sound as much as another model as the bigger JMP's.


----------



## Georgiatec

Plenty of good info in this thread on the JMP1 

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/40756-marshall-jmp-1-1-watt-amp-thread.html


----------



## duane

Yesterday was a great day...

New Amp: Marshall Limited Edition JCM1 Stack
New SG: Gibson Limited Edition Derek Trucks Sig
New Sustainer: Burny RLC-85S 2011 w/Floyd Rose Tremolo
New Tuners: Tronical Min-ETune (in a Black Beauty Studio with MSS Holy Grail Harness and Throbak DT-102 MXV PAF Humbuckers)


----------



## Georgiatec

duane said:


> Yesterday was a great day...
> 
> New Amp: Marshall Limited Edition JCM1 Stack
> New SG: Gibson Limited Edition Derek Trucks Sig
> New Sustainer: Burny RLC-85S 2011 w/Floyd Rose Tremolo
> New Tuners: Tronical Min-ETune (in a Black Beauty Studio with MSS Holy Grail Harness and Throbak DT-102 MXV PAF Humbuckers)



Duane....did you cure your GAS?. Nice spending spree dude. What speakers are in the little cabs?. That stack is the dogs knackers my friend.


----------



## Darth Federer

duane said:


> Yesterday was a great day...
> 
> New Amp: Marshall Limited Edition JCM1 Stack
> New SG: Gibson Limited Edition Derek Trucks Sig
> New Sustainer: Burny RLC-85S 2011 w/Floyd Rose Tremolo
> New Tuners: Tronical Min-ETune (in a Black Beauty Studio with MSS Holy Grail Harness and Throbak DT-102 MXV PAF Humbuckers)



That, sir, is just an awesome day of spending. Loving the custom JCM stack and I also got my eye on a Derek Trucks sig SG. Nice post.


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

usablefiber said:


> these amps sound great. I would love have one of these for the ultimate tone producing practice amps, but for the price they are charging I feel like you might as well just spend a little more to get a full sized head for band situations.



ya that's what it feels like. but you'll have the best practice amp ever made that can do a whole lot. shit you can record a record or something with it. they sound ****in perfect, I wish they wernt limited.


----------



## Grogshla

awesome. I wish I wasn't so damn broke. I would personally love to have a few of these


----------



## Darth Federer

Here is a fairly new JTM demo. It's pretty long but it's awesome. 

Marshall JTM 1 - YouTube


----------



## Blueslicks

Darth Federer said:


> Here is a fairly new JTM demo. It's pretty long but it's awesome.
> 
> Marshall JTM 1 - YouTube


 
Here's a good deal if anyone is in the Vancouver Canada area...

Marshall jtm 1 watt head

He's also got a JTM45 1st year RI for a decent price...

1989 Marshall jtm45


----------



## Darth Federer

Blueslicks said:


> Here's a good deal if anyone is in the Vancouver Canada area...
> 
> Marshall jtm 1 watt head
> 
> He's also got a JTM45 1st year RI for a decent price...
> 
> 1989 Marshall jtm45



Well that didn't last long. What did he have the JTM1 listed for?


----------



## Blueslicks

Darth Federer said:


> Well that didn't last long. What did he have the JTM1 listed for?



Lol, yeah I figured that would go in about 10 minutes...

$350.00 and it was mint of course. Oh well, someone got lucky.

I've seen that same guy post stuff before and he is one of the most realistic pricers I've seen. Sometimes (like the ad in question) he blows things out well below used market value. I suspect he would take $700 for the JTM45 easily.

I just never need the gear when he posts it which is a bummer.


----------



## Stringjunkie

$350 is realistic? IMO it's a loss as a seller and not even a friendly one. You shoulda bought it.


----------



## Blueslicks

Stringjunkie said:


> $350 is realistic? IMO it's a loss as a seller and not even a friendly one. You shoulda bought it.



I said... "I've seen that same guy post stuff before and he is one of the most realistic pricers I've seen."

This is regarding his usual prices and referencing the JTM45 he has listed. To me that is a realistic price. 40% of new value is what a used item should be priced on the used market if still in current production. A store will usually give you about 30% of new value on a trade in if the item is in great condition.

And regarding the 1 watter I said, "Sometimes (like the ad in question) he blows things out well below used market value."

As for buying it...why? I don't need it and I'd have to drive 2 hours to pick it up. I'd also be dealing with a stream of loser looky loos and low ballers in my home to make what profit? Maybe I'd get $500 after an endless stream of emails. Not worth the $150 profit in my world. I hate selling $hit unless there is a huge profit for my efforts.

Now had I seen that for sale when I was in the market for a JTM1 I would have been all over it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

For $350 I'd have bought it just because. As far as selling it, I didn't say "you should have sold it".


----------



## Blueslicks

Stringjunkie said:


> For $350 I'd have bought it just because. As far as selling it, I didn't say "you should have sold it".



Yeah, but that's only because you don't have one (a JTM).

I'm just being realistic. There are tons of those amps out there now and unfortunately Marshall was deceptive with the marketing ploy leading people to believe there were only a very limited few being produced. The reality is that the market is now saturated with them and it's doubtful (IMO at least) that they will hold much value as a "collectible" in the future. You only think that was a low price he listed because you paid a premium. The fact is that those amps are only really worth a couple of hundred used. At least if you want to sell it anytime soon. 

I have no regrets for paying full price for mine though. I had no illusions of it being a collectible that would hold value. I wanted it to play and it has provided me with a killer practice amp that inspires me to spend more time with my guitar. I'd pay a premium for a product like that anytime.

That said, you really ought to get a JTM-1. 

It's the best of the lot IMO.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Screw collectible, that's just a great price for a great amp. I didn't buy these to be collectible personally.


----------



## Blueslicks

Stringjunkie said:


> Screw collectible, that's just a great price for a great amp. I didn't buy these to be collectible personally.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## poeman33

They only made a limited number of these, so I don't know how that is a "saturated" market I think the list of totals was posted earlier in this thread. It's a pretty damn small number when you consider it is world wide.


----------



## Blueslicks

poeman33 said:


> They only made a limited number of these, so I don't know how that is a "saturated" market I think the list of totals was posted earlier in this thread. It's a pretty damn small number when you consider it is world wide.



It was initially rumored there would be only 250 of each model after Marshall kept real quiet with the various and exceedingly vague pre hype rhetoric type updates they themselves fed online.

"only produced in limited quantities for 2012" or "only manufacturing the amounts garnered from pre-orders through your music store" 

Who started the 250 unit rumor? Right around the pre-order or miss out marketing phase? Of course it wouldn't have been Marshall.

By saturated I mean in regards to the target audience within the price range. Yeah everyone would like one if they were a hundred bucks. But the target audience is willing to pay the premium price. However this target audience is quite small. So yes, IMO the market is now saturated with them for the target audience that would or will by them. In other words most everyone in that target audience now has one. And looking at the amount still for sale all over the web I'd say yeah, they've saturated the market and they will not hold anywhere near the value of something being truly limited to 250 units per model.

Not to mention those in the target audience that have now decided the amp wasn't for them and have put them back up for sale. Kinda like the one I just posted who sold his for $350. Sure he could ask $500 or $600 but his target audience will usually think nah, I'll spend $200 more and buy new with warranty.

There's at least 2 of each model (combos and heads) stacked on the floor in my main music store currently.

I'll add this. I bought the JTM1H for premium price. Then I traded it in with some cash to upgrade to the JTM1 Offset because I liked the look of it in my living room. Nothing more nothing less and I really don't give a $hit about the collectability factor. I buy things to play and I like them to look nice. But here's food for thought...The offset had a similar hype as the standard models and marketing started out with Marshall declaring "Very Limited Edition" (banners and all) instead of the standard models simple (and not so elite) "Limited Edition" status. I've since been told the offset will only number 1200 worldwide. I believe Marshall announced the standard models numbers as under 1000. So how is the offset version "Very Limited" as opposed to the standard model being simply "Limited"?


----------



## Chrisuk

It doesn't matter how many there are or how many they make.

It is a guitar amplifier - nothing more: nothing less. You either like playing through yours or you don't.

It isn't an investment portfolio or a painting by Picasso.


----------



## minerman

I personally don't care if there were 1,000,000 of 'em made, where they were made, or if they're being continued at a lower price....Well, the last one might get to me a little, but not really....

Love my DSL-1 H, sounds great to me, I finally got another speaker for my ISO cab, a G12T-75, & it's a great match IMO...I now have a T-75, V30, & a Greenback for different "flavors" of speakers....

Here's a song I've been working on, recorded with the DSL-1 & my new Les Paul...Still a lot to do before it's finished, but this'll give you an idea of what kind of sounds I'm able to dial in with it....of course, tone is subjective, & I'm sure other people will have much better sounds than mine, but as of right now, I'm pretty happy with my little recording/jamming setup....

song I'm working on....


----------



## Trapland

minerman said:


> I personally don't care if there were 1,000,000 of 'em made, where they were made, or if they're being continued at a lower price....Well, the last one might get to me a little, but not really....
> 
> Love my DSL-1 H, sounds great to me, I finally got another speaker for my ISO cab, a G12T-75, & it's a great match IMO...I now have a T-75, V30, & a Greenback for different "flavors" of speakers....
> 
> Here's a song I've been working on, recorded with the DSL-1 & my new Les Paul...Still a lot to do before it's finished, but this'll give you an idea of what kind of sounds I'm able to dial in with it....of course, tone is subjective, & I'm sure other people will have much better sounds than mine, but as of right now, I'm pretty happy with my little recording/jamming setup....
> 
> song I'm working on....




Bully! Someone that used thier little one-der watt to make music, and had the balls to showcase it in a highly critical public forum. I have the first three one watters and love them, I ended p choosing a DSL15 over the dsl1, and I like it a lot. I'm not sure i made the best choice after hearing your song. That's tone! I've recorded my JTM1 and dsl15 but they didn't sound that good.

Maybe I need to choose some better mics?

What tuning are you using? Whatever it is, it flatters the amp.

So is that $800 worth of tone? I thought so. But I also believed the hype about limited to 2012. If I had believed there would be plenty of these amps in the near future, I never would have paid top street price for them. I would have sought out used ones over a few months or years and looked for the best price.

Whatever, it is what it is. I don't regret buying mine, and your song is a real testament to how great these sexy little amps can be.

Thanks for the song!


----------



## minerman

Trapland said:


> Bully! Someone that used thier little one-der watt to make music, and had the balls to showcase it in a highly critical public forum. I have the first three one watters and love them, I ended p choosing a DSL15 over the dsl1, and I like it a lot. I'm not sure i made the best choice after hearing your song. That's tone! I've recorded my JTM1 and dsl15 but they didn't sound that good.
> 
> Maybe I need to choose some better mics?
> 
> What tuning are you using? Whatever it is, it flatters the amp.
> 
> So is that $800 worth of tone? I thought so. But I also believed the hype about limited to 2012. If I had believed there would be plenty of these amps in the near future, I never would have paid top street price for them. I would have sought out used ones over a few months or years and looked for the best price.
> 
> Whatever, it is what it is. I don't regret buying mine, and your song is a real testament to how great these sexy little amps can be.
> 
> Thanks for the song!


 
Thanks for the compliment, & yes, IMHO the $$$ I spent on the DSL-1 H was well worth it....I'd been through a few different amps, modelers, etc., before I found what i was looking for, a low-watt amp I could record with at 3 am, without waking my family up...FWIW, I didn't pay $800, I paid about $600 for mine, brand new, still in the box, with full warranty...

The mics I use on that clip are a Shure SM 57 (about where the cap meets the cone of the speaker), & a Behringer C1 condensor mic, stuck behind the speaker in my home-made ISO cab, with the phase flipped in the daw...Just for the record, the only post-processing on the guitar tracks is a little reverb I added, there's no eq, compression or other studio "tricks", the tone you hear is what the little 1w amp delivers....

Guitar is a 2014 Les Paul Studio (my avatar pic), all stock, tuned to 440 standard....

I almost bought a DSL-15 H, but already owning an Egnater Tweaker 15w that's almost too loud for my use (again, late-night recording/playing) even with an ISO cab, I opted for the DSL-1, & I'm honestly glad I did...

Thanks again for the listen & compliments, even if Marshall does release a "regular" 1w series, if the price is right (lower than the 50th 1watters), I'll more than likely buy one (or maybe more) depending on the model....


----------



## Trapland

So how many of any one model make it truly limited?

There's 1000 to 1400 of each 50th anniversary one watter. Lets say they never make another one...... I'll come back to this.......

Do we have any idea how limited those numbers truly are? How many JTM45s are made in a Year? over five years? How many SL5s? How many dsl15 heads? Are they making 100 thousand DSL15s, ten thou? 2 thousand?

I guess the point is, some of us (me) take the whole "limited" promise at face value. . the market decides what is limited, not a label. And NOT a promise to make something limited that can, and often is, broken. 

Consider the Artiste model was limited by lack of popularity. These were limited, but by poor demand. The one watters do NOT suffer from poor demand.

Is 1000-1400 units (the one watters) a small enough number to be truly limited? I personally think Marshall will, and maybe are, continuing to build the one watters. But let's just say, they make another 5000, is that too many?

What if they put serialized 100 dirty baby diapers as 1 of 100, 2 of 100, etc and called them limited. Would they be in demand? Is 100 enough? Probably too many. I'll bet those dirty diapers don't sell to well on the used market.

Really, limited means will there be that model you want, at a price you can justify, when you want it. For some models that may be 1000 units, for others it may be 10 thousand. Or is that too many of ANY one model?

Maybe 1400 each Jxx1H amps is enough. It's enough that as of today, you could find one if you wanted to, but not so many that it will be cheap. If Marshall makes another 2000 of that Jxx1H every year, they may still be limited if demand keeps them selling at $800.

The one watt series is very cool. They are professional quality studio amps. I suspect Marshall will keep (or is)building them, but only as long as supply and demand keeps the price high. For a while I was freaking out that Marshall would keep cranking the one watters out and kill the value of those that are already out there. I'm not as worried anymore, because I now believe Marshall could make quite a few more before the market is flooded. 

Marshall won't build amps to lose money, so they won't make too many of our lovely one watters. To maximize profit, keep making them cool and high quality, then build just a few less than we want.

That's how you make something limited.


----------



## slide222

I hope they keep making them , and I bet they do by slightly changing them -, ie the off set , and we could have , off sets that are offset the other way - endless combonations


----------



## minerman

I personally hope Marshall does make more 1w amps myself, I could care less about the "limited" thing, I bought my DSL-1 to use/play/record, not to look at....If Marshall does make more 1w amps, maybe won't be "limited" & the price would be lower, that would almost gurantee I'd buy at least one or more right there...

I do "get" what you're saying Trapland, I really do, but myself, I could really care less either way on my 'lil 1w DSL....Again, I bought it to play & record, as I don't have the luxury of cranking a big amp for my recorded tones, so I gotta do what I gotta do...

Post some clips of your amps, & maybe we can help you dial in the tone dude.....


----------



## Georgiatec

minerman said:


> I personally don't care if there were 1,000,000 of 'em made, where they were made, or if they're being continued at a lower price....Well, the last one might get to me a little, but not really....
> 
> Love my DSL-1 H, sounds great to me, I finally got another speaker for my ISO cab, a G12T-75, & it's a great match IMO...I now have a T-75, V30, & a Greenback for different "flavors" of speakers....
> 
> Here's a song I've been working on, recorded with the DSL-1 & my new Les Paul...Still a lot to do before it's finished, but this'll give you an idea of what kind of sounds I'm able to dial in with it....of course, tone is subjective, & I'm sure other people will have much better sounds than mine, but as of right now, I'm pretty happy with my little recording/jamming setup....
> 
> song I'm working on....



Nice bit of Rock & Roll MM. Good song construction and melodies were in my head straight away. Not sure if it's the speakers in my iPad but the bass could do with being up in the mix, give a bit more thump


----------



## Trapland

minerman said:


> Post some clips of your amps, & maybe we can help you dial in the tone dude.....



I used an sm57 and some audio technica condenser mic this past week when recording my DSL15C. I may have messed up placement, but I think my problems were other things.

First, I used the combo speaker. Its not broken in at all. Second, I used the combo speaker, when I had 2 perfectly good old 4x12s sitting there with g12-65s in them. Doh!

Finally, i really didn't turn the dsl15 up at all. I was probably putting out less than a watt. In fairness, I wasn't trying to get great tone, but capture an idea quickly.

I CAN crank the dsl15 in the house, or any of my 50 watters for that matter, but I actually DONT like playing any louder than I have to. I don't equate loudness with quality tone, I think quality tone is at whatever loudness it needs to be for a given set up.

This is one of the reasons those darn 1 watters are so nice. They are loud enough to cover background ambient noise, but quiet enough to play all day without fatigue.

Have you played the JCM1? It truly is a "dime everything" and its perfect. I owned a 2203, the 4010maybe? and one of the jcm800 channel switchers and I don't remember them sounding this good. I hope my dsl15 sounds half s good as the jcm1 when its broken in.

I think I'll move the JTM1 to the bathroom. It's a big bathroom with vaulted ceiling. A couple of condensers and I wonder what will happen? Probably my wife will lay a hot curling iron on it. Never mind.


----------



## Georgiatec

Trapland said:


> Have you played the JCM1? It truly is a "dime everything" and its perfect. I owned a 2203, the 4010maybe? and one of the jcm800 channel switchers and I don't remember them sounding this good. I hope my dsl15 sounds half s good as the jcm1 when its broken in.



Yep 

https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/jcm1-g12h-30-mp3


----------



## titan7

Dsl1 or jvm1? Looking to get something with modern high gain sound. Opinions?


----------



## Georgiatec

titan7 said:


> Dsl1 or jvm1? Looking to get something with modern high gain sound. Opinions?



Try em out if you can...both are very good, with loops too.


----------



## Georgiatec

Georgiatec said:


> Nice bit of Rock & Roll MM. Good song construction and melodies were in my head straight away. Not sure if it's the speakers in my iPad but the bass could do with being up in the mix, give a bit more thump



Listened again on cans and it's way better than on the iPad speakers


----------



## titan7

Having a hard time finding they locally, I will have to listen to more clips


----------



## minerman

Georgiatec said:


> Listened again on cans and it's way better than on the iPad speakers


 
Thanks man, to be honest, this is just a scratch mix, as I was actually working on the drum programming trying to get 'em to sound more realistic...Headphone mix, if/when I ever get everything tracked, I'll use my monitors for the final mix...Still a work in progress dude, but I've finally got my guitar tones dialed in a lot better from where they were thanks to a Celestion G12-T75 speaker, an SM57, a cheap Behringer condensor, help from some online friends (just like you with your comments...), & lots of trial/error...Thanks again!!!


*titan7*: I went throught the same thing, I couldn't decide between the DSL-1 or the JVM-1, the 2 things that were different are the JVM-1 has a presence knob (which I could probably make up for in the daw...maybe), & the DSL-1 has a gain knob on the green/clean channel...I went with the DSL-1 because of the gain knob, I can get crunchy tones with it cranked, & using an od pedal into the green channel is almost like having a 3-channel amp (to me anyway...)...The loop on the DSL-1 is pretty good, granted the only thing I've got to run through it right now is a Line 6 X3Live, but the loop is a little better than the Tweaker's, guess the T15's loop is tube driven, & the DSL-1 is solid state, which makes it a little more transparent, & doesn't suck the tone as bad with the X3L....

FWIW, the DSL-1 is the only 50th amp I've tried, but it's great IMO, I'm sure all the others are too...I'd love to have a JMP-1, but dunno if I could find one or not, wouldn't matter right now as I don't have any funds for any new gear, & won't have for a while...Good luck & keep us posted if you get one of 'em...


----------



## JAC

I love them all! I have never tried out the DSL1 but, I would love to! I myself have a JTM1H. In the future it would be sweet to get a JMP1H. I don't see that happening because they are so few in numbers.


----------



## Msharky67

Trapland said:


> So how many of any one model make it truly limited?
> 
> There's 1000 to 1400 of each 50th anniversary one watter. Lets say they never make another one...... I'll come back to this.......
> 
> Do we have any idea how limited those numbers truly are? How many JTM45s are made in a Year? over five years? How many SL5s? How many dsl15 heads? Are they making 100 thousand DSL15s, ten thou? 2 thousand?
> 
> I guess the point is, some of us (me) take the whole "limited" promise at face value. . the market decides what is limited, not a label. And NOT a promise to make something limited that can, and often is, broken.
> 
> Consider the Artiste model was limited by lack of popularity. These were limited, but by poor demand. The one watters do NOT suffer from poor demand.
> 
> Is 1000-1400 units (the one watters) a small enough number to be truly limited? I personally think Marshall will, and maybe are, continuing to build the one watters. But let's just say, they make another 5000, is that too many?
> 
> What if they put serialized 100 dirty baby diapers as 1 of 100, 2 of 100, etc and called them limited. Would they be in demand? Is 100 enough? Probably too many. I'll bet those dirty diapers don't sell to well on the used market.
> 
> Really, limited means will there be that model you want, at a price you can justify, when you want it. For some models that may be 1000 units, for others it may be 10 thousand. Or is that too many of ANY one model?
> 
> Maybe 1400 each Jxx1H amps is enough. It's enough that as of today, you could find one if you wanted to, but not so many that it will be cheap. If Marshall makes another 2000 of that Jxx1H every year, they may still be limited if demand keeps them selling at $800.
> 
> The one watt series is very cool. They are professional quality studio amps. I suspect Marshall will keep (or is)building them, but only as long as supply and demand keeps the price high. For a while I was freaking out that Marshall would keep cranking the one watters out and kill the value of those that are already out there. I'm not as worried anymore, because I now believe Marshall could make quite a few more before the market is flooded.
> 
> Marshall won't build amps to lose money, so they won't make too many of our lovely one watters. To maximize profit, keep making them cool and high quality, then build just a few less than we want.
> 
> That's how you make something limited.





How come you have the DSL15 over getting the DSL1h? You have the other 1 watters. I love my DSL1h and got mine for a steal. I have only just begun to discover the tones I can get from it. Marshall should have made these 5 years ago when the mini head craze started. For those saying that they are still making them is ridiculous. Retailers still have stock of them and are going to get as much as they can for them. Like Musicians friend selling the combo for $849.99! Should they be less yes and I hope those looking for one find the price for one that is comfortable for them to purchase. It is worth that price for sure.


----------



## Trapland

Msharky67 said:


> How come you have the DSL15 over getting the DSL1h? You have the other 1 watters. I love my DSL1h and got mine for a steal. I have only just begun to discover the tones I can get from it. Marshall should have made these 5 years ago when the mini head craze started. For those saying that they are still making them is ridiculous. Retailers still have stock of them and are going to get as much as they can for them. Like Musicians friend selling the combo for $849.99! Should they be less yes and I hope those looking for one find the price for one that is comfortable for them to purchase. It is worth that price for sure.



I actually chose the DSL15 to fit a whole in my collection. I didn't have a small highly portable amp that was loud enough to play with a drummer, yet quiet enough to get cranking with that drummer. It was a perfect fit for my needs at the time. Plus, I love 6V6s and didn't have an amp that used them.

Honestly, I think cranked 6v6s sound way more Marshally than el84s.

The dsl15 is just about perfect for quick impromptu jams with people. I set it to the red channel, turn the gain off and the master full up. Then I just adjust the gain as a volume control like a NMV amp. That way I get maximum power tube to preamp ratio. The amp is full volume at 8:00 on the gain and there is already more than enough gain at 9:00.

As far as getting the dsl1, someday I'll get one and a jvm1 also. But only when the deals are right to add them to my collection. I like the DSL sound a lot, but I like the JTM, JMP and JCM more. But dang, Marshall sure did nail the sound on the one watters didn't they?


----------



## Darth Federer

minerman said:


> I personally don't care if there were 1,000,000 of 'em made, where they were made, or if they're being continued at a lower price....Well, the last one might get to me a little, but not really....
> 
> Love my DSL-1 H, sounds great to me, I finally got another speaker for my ISO cab, a G12T-75, & it's a great match IMO...I now have a T-75, V30, & a Greenback for different "flavors" of speakers....
> 
> Here's a song I've been working on, recorded with the DSL-1 & my new Les Paul...Still a lot to do before it's finished, but this'll give you an idea of what kind of sounds I'm able to dial in with it....of course, tone is subjective, & I'm sure other people will have much better sounds than mine, but as of right now, I'm pretty happy with my little recording/jamming setup....
> 
> song I'm working on....



That sounds great man. Thanks for sharing. As I was listening I was thinking how the hell or what pedal is he using to get his JTM that tight. I see it's your DSL though. Nice work.


----------



## Trapland

The one watters can go where the acoustics are. Heres a quick Iphone video of the JCM1 combo in a bathroom. I dimed everything and spanked my R0 for a few seconds. No mic on the amp, just the bright natural reverb. The ceiling is vaulted and about 14 feet high.

It harder to spontaneously record a full stack in a bathroom 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRpV0cmW4Lc"]BathroomGuitarAmp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## acidvoodoo

Have any of you guys played both the DSL15 head and DSL1 head? Do they sound the same? I'd image they sound slightly different due to the 6V6's vs the 12ax7 / 12au7 layout.

Anyway how do they compare?


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

the jcm1 is the one I wanted the most. wish theyd make a few more at least.


----------



## minerman

Darth Federer said:


> That sounds great man. Thanks for sharing. As I was listening I was thinking how the hell or what pedal is he using to get his JTM that tight. I see it's your DSL though. Nice work.


 
Thanks man, like I mentioned, I've gotten closer to the tones I've been after, with a G12-T75 believe it or not, I guess that's the speaker a lot of 80's - 90's hard rock guys used & was what I was missing all along... Either way, doesn't matter, the 'lil amp sounds great with any of the 3 speakers I have, they're just a little different from one another (Greenback, V30, T-75)...

I know this is the Marshall forum, & we're supposed to yak about amps & such, but do the drums sound anywhere near real at all??? I keep going back/forth with my drum programming, & I have a few different people tell me different things altogether....Of course, nothing beats a real kit, with a good drummer, but it ain't gonna happen here, especially at 3 am.....Lemme know if/when you get time dude...Thanks again for the compliment on the guitar tones...If I had the $$$, I'd own all the 1 watters...

*Trapland*: Honestly, I can't tell much about the tone to be able to give you any advice/help dude....Mic your cab up & post something, you've got the mics, cab (4x12....), all we need is a clip dude....Run the 1w amps through the 4x12's & lets hear 'em...


----------



## Nik73

The JTM1-c is available at Guitarguitar for £349 for those in the UK. Bit of a bargain.


----------



## Georgiatec

Georgiatec said:


> Gotta say guys....my JCM1 _*LOVES*_ New Sensor Mullard 12AX7's



Quick update on these tubes. After a few hours playing time the V1 tube becomes too microphonic to be useful. You can hear it "sleigh belling" at the end of a note. Following rolling a few tubes into V1 a boring old JJ ECC83s was the only tube that was silent. I haven't had chance to crank the amp in full power mode, but it sounded good in 0.1 mode. In defence of the N/S Mullards I tried quite a few vintage known great tubes including Blackburn Mullards, Brimar, Telefunken, RFT and Raytheon to name a few, but they were all microphonic to some extent. The much maligned JJ was the only tube that was totally silent. 

There is no problem with the N/S Mullard in V2


----------



## Trapland

minerman said:


> *Trapland*: Honestly, I can't tell much about the tone to be able to give you any advice/help dude....Mic your cab up & post something, you've got the mics, cab (4x12....), all we need is a clip dude....Run the 1w amps through the 4x12's & lets hear 'em...



What? You couldn't tell anything with the "wet" mix of the bathroom reverb? 

I was just playin around. I figured if I got a reverb sound I liked then i would roll a cab in there with a mic for the cab and one 10 feet back to get the bathroom slap.

Really, I'm pretty impressed with the acoustics in my biffy! I will definitely use it to some advantage on some tracks.


----------



## minerman

Trapland said:


> What? You couldn't tell anything with the "wet" mix of the bathroom reverb?


It was a Marshall-y, for sure, but the recording while good for an iPhone, isn't what I was expecting...



Trapland said:


> I was just playin around. I figured if I got a reverb sound I liked then i would roll a cab in there with a mic for the cab and one 10 feet back to get the bathroom slap.


Yeah, I figured you were just screwing around dude, but you can still tell the 'lil amp could be a monster with the right mic, placement, etc....
FWIW, the JCM-1 is the amp I originally wanted, but they sold pretty quick, & the lack of a loop pretty much steered me to the DSL-1...I'd still love to have any of the other 1w amps I don't have, but my gear purchases are over for a few months anyway...



Trapland said:


> Really, I'm pretty impressed with the acoustics in my biffy! I will definitely use it to some advantage on some tracks.


Natural 'verb is good dude, wish I had a decent room to record in, & was able to actually use a bigger amp here...I know loudness doesn't always equal good tone, but even as good as the 1w amps sound, there's still that "oomph" that's missing that the bigger amps have, especially with a '57 mic...All in all though, I'm really happy with my DSL-1, using it with my ISO cab, I can get some pretty decent amp tones, at pretty much silent levels, which is priceless to me (I work 2 pm - whenever, & do most of my playing/recording late at night while everyone else here is asleep...)...


Mic that JCM-1 up through the 4x12 & let us hear it man, roll that big cab into the shitter & crank it up!!!!

FWIW, I've re-done quite a bit on the song I posted, the guitars haven't changed, but I'm working on the drums....programming 'em is a bitch, trying to get 'em to sound real anyway...

Post some clips!!!


----------



## Georgiatec

Just been trying my JCM1 with the Bad Cat Unleash as a wet/dry set up...._NICE_. I split the 8ohm output into a 2 x 12 direct, then via the Unleash with it's loop into a 1 x 12 from the split. Dry signal straight from the amp in the 2 x 12 and wet signal in the 1 x 12. Just had to adjust the volume so the dry signal dominates the tone then have the level of the effects quite high so they come through at the right volume. Only tried reverb and delay, should be great for recording.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'm thinking of selling my JCM1..


----------



## Georgiatec

Stringjunkie said:


> I'm thinking of selling my JCM1..



Why?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Because all I really play on is my DSL1. It's just a thought as I stare at it sitting there.


----------



## minerman

Stringjunkie said:


> I'm thinking of selling my JCM1 because all I really play on is my DSL1. It's just a thought as I stare at it sitting there.


 
I can kinda understand that, but really, I think I'd hang on to the JCM-1 myself....or you could just send it to me if you feel it's being neglected over there...

FWIW, the JCM-1 was my first pick out of the 1 watters, but the lack of a loop, & no funds at the time made me go with the DSL-1...I often wonder if I made the right choice or not, as I usually add fx in the daw after recording, but all in all, I'm really happy with the DSL-1 myself...I know I keep saying the same old things, but for my use, the 1 watters are perfect....If I had the $$$, I'd have 'em all....


----------



## Georgiatec

Yeah, I originally had the JCM and the DSL on pre-order. I got the JCM and like yourselves thought a loop would make it a better amp. Enter the Bad Cat Unleash....it has a loop, can re-amp a 1 watter to 25 watts (8 ohm load), can do a wet/dry set up and has two channels so you can use it live (and I have). Cancelled the DSL1 and took delivery of an Unleash. Not only that but it was over £100 cheaper than a DSL1..... No brainer.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah it is a great amp and I put it for sale in case there is somebody out there looking for one, but it's not a priority to sell it. I guess we'll see what happens. I DO love the DSL1 equally and it's ability to cover mad ground is so easy to play with.


----------



## Trapland

Before you give the JCM1 up to a new home, try this. Play nothing else for 3-4 days. Play the jcm1 for 10-60 minutes twice a day.

If you still feel that way after a few days, then you won't feel like you left anything unfinished. But if you have any doubt, it may just be you still live it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Oh I do like it quite a bit. I just like the DSL1 more I think. I have no problem with the JCM1, it's great. But it seems if I'm going to keep it I might as well keep it in the box as it never gets played much.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Yeah if your not using it sell it and get something you will use, thats how I look at gear situations like that. I'm sure you can get some JCM tones out of the DSL anyway.


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

gave my 1 watter up im very sad to say but I've got big dreams on the horizon.


----------



## JoeShell1110

Hey guys, read through this whole thread and didn't see anything on the following:

I have a DSL1C. I bought the combo figuring I could have the best of both worlds. When at home, I run it through a 1960A with 2- G12T-75s and 2- Vintage 30s. It sounds UNBELIEVABLE. Just like my TSL100 head cranked (but at bedroom levels)!
I love it!
Then I figured, when traveling or visiting relatives, I'll bring the DSL1C and use the internal speaker. This way I get the portability. But what a difference. I know it's only an 8" speaker but it sounds so compressed and tinny. 
My question is: Is there a better 8" speaker out there (maybe the Super 8, or something else?) that will give it a bit more balanced, wider sound? 
Has anyone experimented replacing the internal speaker on the 1W combos?
Thanks for any help!
Joe


----------



## Georgiatec

Hey Joe (where you goin with that amp in your hand.....sorry couldn't resist). The combo's with the 10" speaker definitely sound better, but I think an 8" isn't up to the job. One of the reasons I went for a head was I figured I wouldn't be happy with the tone from a 10"/ 8" speaker and would end up using a bigger cab anyway. I have a little Peavey Royal 8 box that I put a Celestion G8-15 in. It sounds ok in low power mode (which is why I have it), but crap with my amp dimed in 1 watt mode. Could be a case of trial and error if you want to replace the speaker.


----------



## OU812

Hey Joe, I have the DSL1 Combo and with the internal speaker it sounds like shit. I run the combo through my Marshall cab and it sounds awesome! I also have the JCM1 head and I like the DSL1 better with its loop, channel switching etc.


----------



## Trapland

No, the combo doesn't sound as good as running a 412. But it sounds pretty good! I would rather play through a one watt Marshall while traveling than most any other ultra compact amp. Even through the combo speaker, my jcm1 sounds better than lots of larger rigs of other brands. I can intellectually separate the diminished tonal quality of the small speaker and enjoy the power amp distortion and feel.


----------



## JoeShell1110

Sorry for the late reply, have been really busy.

Trapland/0U812, I Agree, that's why I bought the combo. Can hook it up through a 4X12 but also have the option to travel with the 8" speaker.
I just wish I could capture just a little of the DSL1C 4X12 sound through the 8" speaker.

Georgiatec, Did you finally settle on a tube combination? I'm looking for a classic rock (Zep, AC/DC, Gary Mooreish) type tone, with creamy harmonics. I know you were toying with the Mullard's, but I think you retracted that later on.


----------



## Georgiatec

JoeShell1110 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, have been really busy.
> 
> Trapland/0U812, I Agree, that's why I bought the combo. Can hook it up through a 4X12 but also have the option to travel with the 8" speaker.
> I just wish I could capture just a little of the DSL1C 4X12 sound through the 8" speaker.
> 
> Georgiatec, Did you finally settle on a tube combination? I'm looking for a classic rock (Zep, AC/DC, Gary Mooreish) type tone, with creamy harmonics. I know you were toying with the Mullard's, but I think you retracted that later on.



Yeah...The New Sensor Mullards are not up to the job in V1 (too microphonic. I've got a JJ ECC83s in there at the moment. It is well down on gain from the Mullard and the tone isn't to die for, but it is quiet. I'm going to roll a few more options in there shortly 'coz the tone of the JJ isn't what I'm after. The New Sensor Mullard in V2 is fine though and you need a good unbalanced vintage tube in V3...I have a Blackburn Mullard ECC82 in mine, but even that can't make up for the very average JJ in V1.


----------



## Trapland

Are tubes of,lower gain really a problem in the DSL1? I could probably run a 12at7 in my DSL15 and have more gain than I could ever use.

Does the DSL1 have less gain than the other DSL models? Of maybe a different sweep? I have got to find a dls1 to play somewhere.


----------



## OU812

Trapland said:


> Are tubes of,lower gain really a problem in the DSL1? I could probably run a 12at7 in my DSL15 and have more gain than I could ever use.
> 
> Does the DSL1 have less gain than the other DSL models? Of maybe a different sweep? I have got to find a dls1 to play somewhere.


 
The DSL1 has monster gain! I have the gain set half-way and with my LPC it easily cops old Whitesnake etc. If i'm playing Priest or Metallica I use my Tube Screamer as a clean boost and it delivers. 

I bet a lower gain tube in the DSL1 would be fine, maybe even better. If you turn the gain up to far it turns to mud.


----------



## Georgiatec

I think you'll find putting a 12AT7 in any of the 1 watters other than the two that are in the JMP1 results in a loss of dynamics and a kinda flat tone.


----------



## Darth Federer

I wonder if one day i'll regret how much time I spend watching gear demos. Any whooo, here is another great clip of the JTM1. Although this is really a guitar demo, the JTM1 is sounding great. I must say though, this guy is clearly a more advanced player than myself but my version of "Lenny" smokes this guys effort. Nevertheless, the amp sounds great with the Pink Floyd-style delay he's running. 

Seth Baccus Custom 390 guitar demo ft Marshall JTM1 - YouTube


----------



## slide222

had a top day on my jtm1H today tru an 82 g12 80 , and I can honestly say the jtm 1 is my fav , al tho the jmp 1 is borderline close - now I was thinking that's what i'd like in my ideal head - ive never played big venues , but i'm addicted to tubes in my amps and that warm sweet sound and i'd like a 8 or 10 watt version of the jtm 1 head , with minimal controls -if ya listening marshall - i'd have to have one of ya JTM 8 or 10 H 's,but I would like to see some big fat valves in it.. I reckon that size would rock any pub or small venue and after that just mic up -what do ya reckon , would that not be sweet - I've always preferred driving ya tubes proper like how hendrix did and have never been overly keen on master volume , but i'm old skool


----------



## Blueslicks

And here's that same guy with another if anyone's in the Vancouver Canada area.

JMP this time he's asking $450.00

The JTM I posted earlier in the thread lasted about ten minutes at $350.00

Marshall JMP 1watt


----------



## Georgiatec

UK guys....Guitarguitar have JMP1 and JCM1 combo's on end of line clearance £379 brand new with free shipping. I just ordered a JMP1c....to good to pass up for a new one at that price.


----------



## Skull1957

Prefer head(s) myself


----------



## Georgiatec

Skull1957 said:


> Prefer head(s) myself




Yeah, me too, but no heads to be had new at knockdown prices.






So my JMP1c arrived yesterday and I had a quick half hour with it. As I suspected the on board speaker is great for low power setting but sounds crap cranked at full power. The G10N-40 may loosen up a bit with a bit of playtime, but I'll need to alter the wiring to a plug instead of direct 'coz I don't think I can stand to listen to it on it's own. I'll try it with a mic too....may be ok for band practise sessions as the new band I'm in practise _*REALLY*_ quiet.  I've got some tasty vintage tubes to put in it so I'll slot those in and give it a blast through the Greenback 4 X 12.


----------



## Skull1957

Congrats, can you plug the combo into other cabs as well?
Cannot remember off the top of my head but its a nice option if you can


----------



## Georgiatec

Skull1957 said:


> Congrats, can you plug the combo into other cabs as well?
> Cannot remember off the top of my head but its a nice option if you can



Yup...2 outputs, 8 & 16 ohm. I'm assuming when you plug into them it cuts off the direct wired onboard 10", so I'll re-wire that with a plug then with a Y lead I can plug both the on board 10" and another remote 16ohm cab into the 8 ohm output


----------



## minerman

You're killin' me over here Georgiatec, with the JMP-1, that's the one I'd pick if I could get another 1 watter...Don't see that happening anytime soon though....

Congrats dude, post some clips if/when you get time, I'd like to hear if it's got the plexi sound or not...


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

anybody know how much JCM1's were new list price?


----------



## Stringjunkie

$749


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

Stringjunkie said:


> $749


 
for the heads you mean?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yes


----------



## Stringjunkie

I just sold mine for $700


----------



## Georgiatec

minerman said:


> You're killin' me over here Georgiatec, with the JMP-1, that's the one I'd pick if I could get another 1 watter...Don't see that happening anytime soon though....
> 
> Congrats dude, post some clips if/when you get time, I'd like to hear if it's got the plexi sound or not...



Thanks minerman....I'll try to put some clips up this week. Busy trying to sort the builders for my music room project at the moment though.


----------



## Georgiatec

A few pics of changing the tubes on my JMP1. First up is chassis removed with the factory tubes in place....strange retaining bar that goes over V2, V3 & V4  




The original tubes, now removed. Right to left JJ ECC83 (metal plates for low micrphonics) Shuguang ECC83, then two Shuguang ECC81's...all Marshall branded, of course.




The vintage replacements right to left, Raytheon slant getter, Sylvania grey plate and two Blackburn Mullard ECC81's 




All in and, once the retaining bar is pushed back into place, the chassis can go back in the cabinet, ready to test. 





On test the Raytheon was found to be too microphonic, so I had a quick root through my tube stash and found a Mazda branded Mullard that was as silent as an angels fart, not only that it sounded way better too.  The V1 on these 1 watters seems particularly sensitive to microphonic tubes and will produce a rattle/sleigh bell after tone on a decaying note :frown:

Final line up is (R to L) V1 : Mazda Mullard ECC83, V2 : Sylvania grey plate, V3 & V4 Blackburn Mullard ECC81's.

Will post a soundclip later this week when I have the house to myself


----------



## schwa

Interesting - my JMP1 doesn't have the plate. I also ended up with NOS Mullards in mine. Is your amp the combo?


----------



## Georgiatec

schwa said:


> Interesting - my JMP1 doesn't have the plate. I also ended up with NOS Mullards in mine. Is your amp the combo?



Yup, it's a combo. I take it the head doesn't have the plate?.


----------



## MarshallMark

Hey all I'm considering acquiring a JVM1C and need educating on the model. If I'm not mistaken I've seen what appears to be two versions available on the "used" market- a 50th anniversary model with the stickers and an 8" speaker, and another non-anniversary model with a 10" speaker. Is this correct?


----------



## MarshallMark

Bump- little help here?!



> Hey all I'm considering acquiring a JVM1C and need educating on the model. If I'm not mistaken I've seen what appears to be two versions available on the "used" market- a 50th anniversary model with the stickers and an 8" speaker, and another non-anniversary model with a 10" speaker. Is this correct?


----------



## Stringjunkie

I've not seen the 10" version you talk about. Sooooo no, incorrect.?


----------



## MarshallMark

Thanks for the reply String.


----------



## slide222

I have 3 heads , and they work at their best when paired with a 12 inch speaker, but then doesn't every amp sound better tru 12's , and it gives you the option of trying different speakers too -altho I don't have got the jvm , and haven't tried it - the jmp1h is gainy enough for my needs


----------



## Georgiatec

slide222 said:


> I have 3 heads , and they work at their best when paired with a 12 inch speaker, but then doesn't every amp sound better tru 12's , and it gives you the option of trying different speakers too -altho I don't have got the jvm , and haven't tried it - the jmp1h is gainy enough for my needs



The JMP1c's 10" speaker is bobbins. I ran a splitter from the 8 ohm output with the on board 10" and the G12H-30 that I now have in my DSL201. No contest...even with both speakers firing the 10" made the tone sound worse. I actually did a recording of it but on play back I had set the level too high and there was loads of clipping....I can only imagine the combo's with an 8" speaker sound even worse. This does not mean that with good mics and placement that a good recorded tone cannot be done. On low power mode the small speakers sound fine, so no reason why they won't record well


----------



## Georgiatec

MarshallMark said:


> Hey all I'm considering acquiring a JVM1C and need educating on the model. If I'm not mistaken I've seen what appears to be two versions available on the "used" market- a 50th anniversary model with the stickers and an 8" speaker, and another non-anniversary model with a 10" speaker. Is this correct?



The JCM1c has the 10" speaker as does the JTM & JMP combos. The DSL & JVM combos both have the 8" speaker.


----------



## MarshallMark

Georgiatec said:


> The JCM1c has the 10" speaker as does the JTM & JMP combos. The DSL & JVM combos both have the 8" speaker.



Thanks for the clarification. Seems people selling the JVM on eBay and other sites are listing them with a 10" speaker in some cases. Doesn't surprise me really.


----------



## MarshallMark

Well I just pulled the trigger on buying a JVM1C. Not sure about how the 8" speaker sounds in person but have watched Youtube and not too worried about it. I've had other small practice combos wth 8" speakers that sounded decent enough and they weren't Celestion. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Skull1957

MarshallMark said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger on buying a JVM1C. Not sure about how the 8" speaker sounds in person but have watched Youtube and not too worried about it. I've had other small practice combos wth 8" speakers that sounded decent enough and they weren't Celestion. We'll see I guess.



Do not forget  when it arrives


----------



## Georgiatec

MarshallMark said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger on buying a JVM1C. Not sure about how the 8" speaker sounds in person but have watched Youtube and not too worried about it. I've had other small practice combos wth 8" speakers that sounded decent enough and they weren't Celestion. We'll see I guess.



I'm sure you'll love it, especially through an extension cab. The speaker will be great in 0.1 watt mode. I can't imagine that it will put a smile on your face cranked on full power mode though.


----------



## MarshallMark

Georgiatec said:


> I'm sure you'll love it, especially through an extension cab. The speaker will be great in 0.1 watt mode. I can't imagine that it will put a smile on your face cranked on full power mode though.



Yeah I guess my next gear acquisition may be a 1 x 12 or 2 x12 cab. I had a 1936 at one time and wish I would have held on to it when I got rid of my other heads and cabs.


----------



## Georgiatec

https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/jmp-1-mp3

Speaker comparison...The JMP1 combo firstly through the 10" on board Celestion, then that and a 425a 4x12 with 1973 Pulsonic cone G12M-25's in it combined then the 425a on it's own. .....settings on the amp were the same for all three.

I know....Paul will be spinning in his grave....sorry mate.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ok, I know this has been asked before & once a guy posted an image, but the image wasn't very good. I don't think there was ever a definitive answer given.

I took a snapshot of mine. The question is:

What is the line of path of the tubes?






It seems that the 1st stage is V4 & the power tube is V1. Does the path really go all over the place as the board indicates, or does the path not really coincide w/ the V#s printed on the board? (note: I marked what the tube positions are, as printed on the board)

I just got a couple tubes from MM & he recomends the Amperex in V1 & the Raytheon in V2. Before, I put a Telefunken in V1 (V4 on the board) & Philips 7025s in the other 2 pre-amp slots, so it really wasn't a question. Now, I'm wondering...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Georgiatec said:


> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/jmp-1-mp3
> 
> Speaker comparison...The JMP1 combo firstly through the 10" on board Celestion, then that and a 425a 4x12 with 1973 Pulsonic cone G12M-25's in it combined then the 425a on it's own. .....settings on the amp were the same for all three.
> 
> I know....Paul will be spinning in his grave....sorry mate.


March 19... RIP... (both Paul & Randy)

http://keepingthebluesalive.org/blues-highlight-7/

I like the last 1/3 best...


----------



## Georgiatec

Dogs of Doom said:


> March 19... RIP... (both Paul & Randy)
> 
> Keeping The Blues Alive Foundation | Official Website » Blues Highlight
> 
> I like the last 1/3 best...



Yeah, me too. The amp really starts to sound pretty authentic when put through period correct speakers 

RIP Paul (and Randy)....hope you don't mind my little tribute


----------



## Georgiatec

So these 1 watters seem to be breeding . A guy was selling a DSL1H on Ebay 20 miles away and I snagged it for £325. So the next question if V1 is the output ECC82 and V4 is the first gain stage (with can)....what do V2, V3 and V5 do. Does this amp have a gain section for each channel?.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lol, that was my question 4 posts up... On the DSL, is V3 the PI?

Congrat's on the new acquisition. Here in the states, the prices are seeming to rise, rather than go down...


----------



## usablefiber

is there a demo of all of them? I have seen some of the jmp and jtm models used for good prices and was considering trading in an old practice amp for one of them. I think the jmp might be perfect in terms of the amount of distortion I want for practice level.


----------



## MarshallMark

Well was trying to post a pic of the JVM1C I just got but it ain't happening.


----------



## Skull1957

MarshallMark said:


> Well was trying to post a pic of the JVM1C I just got but it ain't happening.



I notice you can still get the DSL1 head retail in a few places ranging from 449 to 559, quite tempted to add the DSL to my collection


----------



## Stringjunkie

IMO, I had the the JCM-DSL-JVM, I thought the DSL was the best all around amp.


----------



## MarshallMark

Skull1957 said:


> I notice you can still get the DSL1 head retail in a few places ranging from 449 to 559, quite tempted to add the DSL to my collection



I've only played around with the JVM for about 30 minutes after unboxing it but I like it alot from what I've heard so far. I was somewhat concerned about the speaker size but for me it sounds pretty good as is, although I may acquire an extension cab with 10's or 12's in the near future to run it through. Outrageous amounts of gain as advertised but it seems to be fairly controllable. The small cab actually has a good amount of thump to it as well. The only minor thing is you probably get even better tone by using a guitar with pickups that aren't that "hot-rodded"


----------



## Skull1957

Used a smaller speaker with my heads but much prefer using the 12's I have now each gives a different voice so gives me scope for fiddling about


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

the JVM1 doesn't have outrageous amounts of gain, i mean it can go up to pantera for sure, which is ****in' cool, but i keep it between 4-6 and control the volume of my guitar for van halen to megadeth rust in peace type tones.


----------



## Snakeface

Hey guys....I have my eye on a jcm800 1 watt head at 500$ CAD. My question is how close does it get to the 2203 in terms of tone and feel through a 4x12 cab ?


----------



## Stringjunkie

It's pretty friggin good man. I only ran two 1x12s though.


----------



## Georgiatec

Skull1957 said:


> I notice you can still get the DSL1 head retail in a few places ranging from 449 to 559, quite tempted to add the DSL to my collection



Haven't seen any heads under £400 (new), but Guitarguitar have the DSL1c for £379.


----------



## Skull1957

yea I saw that they have about 40 of them too


----------



## Georgiatec

Skull1957 said:


> yea I saw that they have about 40 of them too



They had the same number of JMP1c's too and they sold out in a week. Seems they've done a deal with cash strapped Marshall for UK spec stock remaining in the factory.......JVM1c next?? ...


----------



## Georgiatec

Snakeface said:


> Hey guys....I have my eye on a jcm800 1 watt head at 500$ CAD. My question is how close does it get to the 2203 in terms of tone and feel through a 4x12 cab ?



Very close indeed....it will also do a convincing 2210/2205 & Jubilee. Out of the three I now have I still think the JCM1 sounds the best.


----------



## Nik73

Georgiatec said:


> Haven't seen any heads under £400 (new), but Guitarguitar have the DSL1c for £379.



I picked one up to go with my JCM-1C, only 15 left now. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## slide222

interesting , that we are witnessing the last few being sold , and its interesting to note which ones didn't sell as well , and I doubt many jtm heads or jmp heads are available , as I bet they were big sellers in the 1 watt range as they are so pure and warm in their sound


----------



## Nik73

My DSL-1C cam today and I'm a little underwhelmed to be honest. I had a JCM2000-TSL back in the day and this sounds nothing like it. I'm struggling to get a sound I really like at the minute. 
The classic gain channel doesn't seem to have any gain at all and is just acting like another volume control. Even on full there's virtually no breakup. I'm wondering of there's something wrong with it as it sounds nothing like the video with Chris George.
The ultra gain channel doesn't seem to have that classic Marshall bark either. Anything over 5 on the gain and it goes into a fizzy mess. As the gain goes up the bass seems to go off the charts as well. I can't have it any higher than 3 or it makes everything sound muffled, but having so low means the sound has no balls. It's absolutely unusable on a neck pickup (definitely don't have the tone shift or deep switches engaged).

Anyone with the DSL1 got any tips/advice? I thought the DSL would be a bit more versatile than the JCM, but I'm not getting that. Do yo think there's something wrong with mine, or is that how they are?
Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Fuzz2203

These were my EXACT findings with the DSL-1. Its my least favorite of the bunch but It seems to be most peoples favorite 1 watter. The only reason I keep it around is to complete my collection. My JVM-1 gets the most play by a landslide.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I don't have any of those problems with my DSL1h. What speakers are you using?


----------



## Nik73

I have the combo rather than the head, so just the 8" speaker that comes with.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'm guessing that's the problem. Can you try it through a different cab?


----------



## Nik73

I can't unfortunately, all my amps are combos now, except the micro terror. Thing is, in this video of the combo at 2:17 Chris George cranks the gain on the classic gain channel and gets a lovely breakup. Even with the gain on full and volume up mine still sounds clean. Nothing like that.

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM7t19U8SgM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM7t19U8SgM
[/URL]
I notice that when he cranks the gain on the ultra channel he only plays lead stuff. If he chugged away on some power chords I think we'd hear fizzy fizz fizz.

I have to say the clean sound is really nice and with the gain anywhere up to 5 and some fiddling, I can get some lovely sounds from the ultra gain. Go past 5 though and it's not good. It's not a bad amp by any means, just that I was blown away by the JCM-1 and was expecting the same from this.
I'm guessing something might be wrong with one of the tubes as my classic gain channel has none! Might explain why the ultra gain channel isn't great either. I might give GuitarGuitar a ring tomorrow.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I sent my first DSL1h back and the second was much better. Mine had white noise/static issues though. I'd check the tubes and make sure they're seated good.


----------



## Skull1957

I had similar issues with my vox and the small branded cab, much better now I use 1x12cabs.
No experience with the DSL but the 3 marshall 1watters I use are great with the larger cabs why I prefer heads


----------



## Georgiatec

For me the DSL1H I have more reflects the 201 combo than the 100/50 watt heads. The classic gain breaks up but you have to dig in to get any growl....and have the master on full. This is identical to my 201. The ultra gain channel (red mode) has always had a tendency to go muddy with higher gain settings. This can be sorted with careful use of the the mid and treble controls.
The 8" speaker for me was a mistake with the DSL & JVM combos. The 10" in the JMP is bad enough. It's not until you put these amps through 12" speakers (the more the better) that they really shine.
I have to say that like yourself I wasn't smitten with the DSL1 quite the same way I was with the JCM1, but it's early days yet.
Chris's demo's are great but, you have to bear in mind you are hearing a mic'd up amp and the subsequent processed tone will bear little resemblance to the sound coming out of the speaker. A bit like the solo in Pink Floyd's "Money" where the dry tone is used in the middle.


----------



## Nik73

Thanks for the replies gents, I've had a good play over the last few days and I'm starting to warm to the DSL. Thanks to the comments and after doing a bit of t'internet research, I don't _think_ there's anything wrong with my DSL. 

As the speaker is breaking in (all 8" of it!!) the sound is improving (seems to be getting more toppy), but the big difference between it and the JCM to me is the amount of fiddling needed to get the sound you're after. When I got the JCM I just set the EQ to 7 across the board and there was the sound I was after. No fuss, no mess.
Changing the gain even a small amount on the DSL seems to change the overall sound dramatically, especially the bass. Changing the EQ settings also have a big effect as well. While it's good in some ways, I'm a simple man with simple tastes and just want that Marshall sound (with a 90's twist in this case).

I've been able to get close to the 90's Oasis type sound I was after, but was also hoping I could get some heavier gain, metal sounds without FX, but it just gets too muddy and fizzy.

So yeah, I'm warming to it, but for me the JCM blows it out of the water. For what it is (that 80's tone at usable levels), it's probably my favourite amp I've ever had. I'll probably look at getting a 2x12 with some V30's in at some point to see of that helps with the DSL
Getting these things does get addictive doesn't it? I sort of want all 5 now!


----------



## slide222

each to their own, I hated oasis - grungy and rough guitar playing . writing to reach you , by travis says it all -every day I wake up and its sunday
whatevers in my head won't go away
the radio keeps playing all the usual
and whats a wonderwall anyway......as they take the piss out of their usage of e sus 4 chords....ie one finger version of open E, well neally


----------



## Georgiatec

slide222 said:


> each to their own, I hated oasis - grungy and rough guitar playing . writing to reach you , by travis says it all -every day I wake up and its sunday
> whatevers in my head won't go away
> the radio keeps playing all the usual
> and whats a wonderwall anyway......as they take the piss out of their usage of e sus 4 chords....ie one finger version of open E, well neally



Well Oasis isn't for everyone and Noel ripped all his licks off Slade, but give me grungy and rough (and great songs) any day of the week rather than say the Glee with a great guitarist you get with Van Halen, or the teenage kid horror comic lyrics from Iron Maiden.....two minutes to midnight....to kill the unborn in the womb,  PUH-leeeeeeze 

OOPS.......seem to have slipped


----------



## Nik73

Sadly my brief and unsatisfying love affair with the DSL appears to be at an end. I fired the JCM up again and I just can't settle with the sound from the DSL when it never makes me think "NIIIIIIIIIIICE" or pull _that_ face the way the JCM does.
So the DSL is getting returned and I know it's similar to the JCM, but the SL-5 is going for £499 in the UK at the minute so I've ordered one of those. I know it won't do the 90's Oais sound I was after, but it will make me do _that_ face!.


----------



## Georgiatec

Nik73 said:


> Sadly my brief and unsatisfying love affair with the DSL appears to be at an end. I fired the JCM up again and I just can't settle with the sound from the DSL when it never makes me think "NIIIIIIIIIIICE" or pull _that_ face the way the JCM does.
> So the DSL is getting returned and I know it's similar to the JCM, but the SL-5 is going for £499 in the UK at the minute so I've ordered one of those. I know it won't do the 90's Oais sound I was after, but it will make me do _that_ face!.



Shame.....but I do know exactly what you mean. Would be interested if you put the JCM1 through the (V30) speaker in the SL-5 to see how it stacks up against the SL-5 amp. I hate the speaker in the JMP1c, to be honest, I think it was a complete waste of time to build the combos and not put a good 12" speaker in them.


----------



## USAPatriot

Nik73 said:


> [SNIP]
> 
> 
> [URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM7t19U8SgM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM7t19U8SgM
> [/URL]
> I notice that when he cranks the gain on the ultra channel he only plays lead stuff. If he chugged away on some power chords I think we'd hear fizzy fizz fizz.



I take official amp demos with a grain of salt. They obviously have reason to want their amp to sound as good as it can, and they never, ever, tell you whether or not they've got pedals between the guitar and amp or some processing going on between the mic and recorder. The first time he kicks the gain up he also switches pickups. That's a cheat. We have no idea how hot the pickups are or who's they are. The amp could have mods. There's no way to know and they aren't saying. It's the same with all amp makers. BTW, right now these are going for $699 new. -Rod-


----------



## minerman

Nik73 said:


> Changing the gain even a small amount on the DSL seems to change the overall sound dramatically, especially the bass. Changing the EQ settings also have a big effect as well. While it's good in some ways, I'm a simple man with simple tastes and just want that Marshall sound (with a 90's twist in this case).



I've found this to be true with my DSL-1H too, & for me, anything over 5-6 on the gain knob is pretty much un-useable.....Cleaning it up with the gain knob makes it sound too thin (for me), with no balls so....

I know a lot of the 1w owners are gonna give me shit for this, but, I'm in the process of modding my DSL-1H to have all 4 modes (clean, green crunch, red od1, red od2) like the big DSL's...

The mods so far are really simple, but I haven't gotten around to doing anything except removing a cap that helps control the gain on the red channel...All the mods should be easily reversed if I ever decide to put the amp back to it's stock condition, other than the 2 switches I'll have to install, still debating on how & where I'm gonna put those, but really, I don't ever plan on selling the amp, I didn't buy it to be a "collectible" thing, I bought it to use....

I really know very little about doing this, but an online friend is walking me through the process, & I should have it all finished up in about another week (I'm waiting on some more pics & diagrams from him)...

The next step I'm gonna take is to re-wire the capacitor, with a couple resistors to a dpdt switch, & this will make the little amp have od1 & od2, switchable...

I'm gonna wait until he sends me the rest of the mod info before I order any parts, so I can do 'em all at once...

So far, I'm really liking what the simple mod did for the amp, & the next step should lower the gain even more, plus, I'll be able to switch between od1 & od2...

Pretty stoked to be honest, I'd thought about buying a full size DSL, but I'd never be able to use it the way it's supposed to be...I'll eventually have a 4 mode/channel DSL here, that I can play/record with at 3 a.m., without waking my family or getting the cops banging on my door...

Here's a short, shitty little clip, with everything on "5" except the vol & gain on the red channel, I increased the gain in little steps: 
1w mode
Volume: 10
Gain: 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10

Signal chain:
Les Paul (490T) > DSL-1H > Celestion G12-T75 > SM57

*Modded DSL-1*


----------



## 60Cycle

Could anyone lead me to some good demo clips of the JVM1C? I don't believe in the ones Marshall does because I've never heard one that sounds like them sitting in a shop. Just a mic no cabinet or effects added?

I'm really thinking I need this amp just haven't found one out in the wild to try.


----------



## usablefiber

Just got the JVM 1. I really really wanted a JMP 1 but they were hard to find and were much more expensive than the jvm 1. 

I Love IT! So happy I have a practice amp that I actually LOVE the tone. I Mean it doesn't have the girth of my big amp but still I am able to get good colorful tones that don't sound like a fizzy mess.

However I find I have trouble using all of my effects in the preamp. Even the slightest effect seems to overpower the front end of the amp. Thankfully there is enough distortion I don't need dirt boxes. I still have to try my other ones in the effects loop.


----------



## 60Cycle

Thanks usablefiber, you cost me money, I placed my order zzounds had one left so I said what the hell.


----------



## falconbill

Nik73 said:


> Thanks for the replies gents, I've had a good play over the last few days and I'm starting to warm to the DSL. Thanks to the comments and after doing a bit of t'internet research, I don't _think_ there's anything wrong with my DSL.
> 
> As the speaker is breaking in (all 8" of it!!) the sound is improving (seems to be getting more toppy), but the big difference between it and the JCM to me is the amount of fiddling needed to get the sound you're after. When I got the JCM I just set the EQ to 7 across the board and there was the sound I was after. No fuss, no mess.
> Changing the gain even a small amount on the DSL seems to change the overall sound dramatically, especially the bass. Changing the EQ settings also have a big effect as well. While it's good in some ways, I'm a simple man with simple tastes and just want that Marshall sound (with a 90's twist in this case).
> 
> I've been able to get close to the 90's Oasis type sound I was after, but was also hoping I could get some heavier gain, metal sounds without FX, but it just gets too muddy and fizzy.
> 
> So yeah, I'm warming to it, but for me the JCM blows it out of the water. For what it is (that 80's tone at usable levels), it's probably my favourite amp I've ever had. I'll probably look at getting a 2x12 with some V30's in at some point to see of that helps with the DSL
> Getting these things does get addictive doesn't it? I sort of want all 5 now!


Yeah, it took me a while to dial in good tones on the DSL1 combo and I was initially disppointed after playing the JVM1 which sounded great right out or the box. 

First of all, on the OD channel it sounds better with the gain kept low and the volume high. I don't go over 4 with the gain or it sounds like mush. The EQ is all around 12 o'clock, give or take to taste. Deep switch on. I don't use the tone switch. The FX loop is very good and I like to run a slight delay which works fine. The clean channel takes OD pedals really well and the clean itself is nice with a touch of reverb or delay via pedals. I'm just using it as a bedroom combo amp and I'm usually at low power and it gives me what I want. I'm pretty happy with it, but took a while to dial it in. It's versatile. Breaking in the speaker helps as well. This was with playing a LP and 335 through it.


----------



## Chrisuk

I'm still loving my JCM.


----------



## 60Cycle

I got my JVM1C. Nice little amp I guess but I dime everything to get what I want out of it and man the white noise is terrible.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

60Cycle said:


> I got my JVM1C. Nice little amp I guess but I some everything to get what I want out of it and man the white noise is terrible.


Could you try this part again?

I don't get a lot of white noise from my JVM1h. What does your signal chain look like?

Could be a bad cable, noisy effect or something wrong inside the amp (tube, or defect, etc.). Noisy guitar?

btw: sound sample

[sc]http://soundcloud.com/pariht/jvm-tone[/sc]



> Playing w/ new mics. Have my new ISO box set-up. Recording the tone of my Marshall JVM-1 w/ AVT 1x12 (greenback 25 watt) Strat w/ bridge humbucker - old strings. EV ND468 & Senheisser MK4. No effects, just panned 75% each mic.


----------



## stillrockin

jcm1 vs dsl1 =?


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

jcm just because its an 800 plus it has slighty more gain like a silver jubilee. i wish i could've scooped that one up but i'm totally cool with my JVM1, its probably more me anyway.


----------



## 60Cycle

Dogs of Doom said:


> Could you try this part again?
> 
> I don't get a lot of white noise from my JVM1h. What does your signal chain look like?
> 
> Could be a bad cable, noisy effect or something wrong inside the amp (tube, or defect, etc.). Noisy guitar?
> 
> btw: sound sample
> 
> [sc]http://soundcloud.com/pariht/jvm-tone[/sc]


 
Took my wah out of the front end and lost the white noise. I will say I cant get a good sound with it though using my Strat with SSS configuration. The LP Standard is sounding pretty sweet. I just cant get the Stratocaster to jive with it.


----------



## stillrockin

i tried the jmp1 and the sound was too loud

you must play loud because when you don't do this you have a cold sound
not powerful

so, too loud for bedroom

i hope the jcm1 is better than jmp1 because of his volume knob

pretty expensive amp for 1 w


----------



## signine

The 0.1w switch on the back should make the JMP have a friendlier volume, but that's your only real option.

As to all the DSL issues earlier, you gotta pair that bad boy with a 1x12. Then all that low end you hear with the gain up no longer sounds like mud, but instead it sounds like a glorious low end thump that makes you question whether or not it's only one watt. I've also managed to get some pretty great breakup on the green channel with the gain dimed with some hot humbuckers. A really hot single coil from a Squier I have can also do it, but all my other SC pups can get on green is a tiny bit of breakup when you really dig in. That's why I use a Boss SD1 as a clean boost with a tiny bit of gain (clipping) on green. I imagine any cheap OD/boost pedal would be able to do the same.

The DSL1 is *great* through a closed back V30. It can go crazy high gain, crystal clean, and with a tiny bit of help, anything in between. I like red with gain at 4-5, and green with gain 8-10. To each their own though, I don't have a JCM or a JVM, but the DSL is everything I wanted in a channel switcher.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'm so glad you said that. I was trying to figure out why mine didn't sound bad like everybody else's. it's a head with 1x12s. Gotcha.
And I had a JVM and a JCM also but sold them.


----------



## Skull1957

Stringjunkie said:


> I'm so glad you said that. I was trying to figure out why mine didn't sound bad like everybody else's. it's a head with 1x12s. Gotcha.
> And I had a JVM and a JCM also but sold them.



Like I posted earlier it's the 12's that make the difference to the whole collection of 1 watters


----------



## Georgiatec

stillrockin said:


> jcm1 vs dsl1 =?



No contest for me, JCM1. My JCM1 has one channel that I absolutely love, the DSL1 has two channels and I'm sorry to say, I don't like either of them. The DSL sounds like a small amp, even through a 4 x 12 the JCM sounds like a much bigger amp. Out of the three one watters I have, the DSL has much less volume and sounds harsh even with quality vintage glass installed.
This is, of course, my personal experience of the two amps. I know there are guys that prefer the DSL over the JCM, but for me nothing nails the Marshall tone in a small amp like the JCM1.


----------



## Nik73

Georgiatec said:


> No contest for me, JCM1. My JCM1 has one channel that I absolutely love, the DSL1 has two channels and I'm sorry to say, I don't like either of them. The DSL sounds like a small amp, even through a 4 x 12 the JCM sounds like a much bigger amp. Out of the three one watters I have, the DSL has much less volume and sounds harsh even with quality vintage glass installed.
> This is, of course, my personal experience of the two amps. I know there are guys that prefer the DSL over the JCM, but for me nothing nails the Marshall tone in a small amp like the JCM1.


 
Have to agree 100%. The JCM-1 is an amazing amp for me. In terms of meeting a need I think it's my all time favourite. How something that small can sound so good, ballsy and like it's big brother is beyond me. Personally, I wasn't keen on the DSL-1 at all.


----------



## MarshallMark

Note to self: must gind GAS money for a JCM1.


----------



## 60Cycle

I'm beginning to think I wasted my money on the JVM1C. I can't get a sound out of it I can stand. I don't know if it will have some kind of miraculous change when it breaks in or not. That's another thing does an 8" take longer to break in than a 12"?


----------



## Georgiatec

60Cycle said:


> I'm beginning to think I wasted my money on the JVM1C. I can't get a sound out of it I can stand. I don't know if it will have some kind of miraculous change when it breaks in or not. That's another thing does an 8" take longer to break in than a 12"?



My JMP1 combo sounds great through a 1, 2 or 4 X 12. I don't much care for it through the 10" Celestion in the combo box though (except on low power). I can imagine an 8" only sounding worse. I get the concept of small portable tone but the execution isn't up to much unless you're going to mic up. If you go to post No.196 in this thread I did a quick comparison of the JMP1c on it's own and with a greenback loaded 4 x 12.


----------



## Micky

I don't really belong here other than the fact that my DSL5c will go down to 1W with the pentode/triode switch...

But I as well have NEVER been satisfied with the sound of a guitar thru a 10" or smaller speaker. I will bet ALL of these 1W amps will sound great thru a 1X12 or 2X12, say nothing of a 4X12.

This is the reason I pulled the 10" outta the 5c and modded the case a bit to fit a 12" in there. It now sounds killer.

So try the 1W combos thru an external cab and then decide...


----------



## langmurf

Musician's Friend has the Offset on sale for $800... head and cab.

Marshall Custom Shop 1W Offset Tube Guitar Stack Black w/Tan Grille Regular | Musician's Friend

I ordered one... joining the 1 watter club... my wicked bad tinnitus requires that I try one of these babies. Fingers crossed I'll like it as much as many over at TGP seem to think I will...


----------



## Stringjunkie

I pulled out the DSL1 today after playing the 5153 for the last month and a 1/2. I took it off the market. I'm keeping it. It certainly doesn't sound like a small amp through my cabs. I didn't care for the JVM as much and sold it quickly to a friend, the JCM is fantastic but I sold it too. The DSL has a fair amount I versatility I think. Maybe I just got a good one.


----------



## langmurf

Got my Offset today:






Lovin it so far... going to roll some tubes to see if they make a difference. Not sure how much the 12AU7 is going to impact the tone as a power tube. ???


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yep, the power tube in my JVM changed the tone considerably...


----------



## langmurf

Dogs of Doom said:


> Yep, the power tube in my JVM changed the tone considerably...



Thanks, DoD! Good to know that there might be room for improvement!


----------



## schwa

I got my offset today (I also have the JTM1 and JMP1 heads). 






The JTM1 was one of the best loved amps among the folks that have more than one 1 watter. If you missed them when new, the offset you can get one with a free cab thrown in. I really like the stock rig, but that won't stop me from trying some OS glass and different speakers. The offset comes with the same speaker as the JTM1 combo, but the cab is a bit bigger and closed back. I didn't like the speaker in the open back Class 5 cab, but it may work in this cab. 

That all said - I still think the JMP1 is the best 1 watter.


----------



## slide222

yep , got to agree , my favourite is the jmp1 tru a g1265


----------



## schwa

slide222 said:


> yep , got to agree , my favourite is the jmp1 tru a g1265



I run my JMP1 with a GB, which is not unlike a 65.


----------



## JAC

I had this going earlier. It had been sitting because I've been messing with a 78 Fender VC, a Blackstar HT-1 and, a Marshall DSL15C. I ran an Electro Harmonix Soul Food and, later switched to a Boss BD2 with a stock Allums mod. It brought out some tasty tones from a 2010 Gibson LP Standard Plus.


----------



## 60Cycle

Georgiatec said:


> My JMP1 combo sounds great through a 1, 2 or 4 X 12. I don't much care for it through the 10" Celestion in the combo box though (except on low power). I can imagine an 8" only sounding worse. I get the concept of small portable tone but the execution isn't up to much unless you're going to mic up. If you go to post No.196 in this thread I did a quick comparison of the JMP1c on it's own and with a greenback loaded 4 x 12.


 

Well if I dime everything but the gain, put it to 3 o'clock I got a sound I can start to like. Not love but like, its not that it sounds bad but small, also putting it at face level and looking into it helps.


----------



## Mshayne

OK , If this has been asked before I apologise. 

Also I don't mean to hijack the thread I just figured where better to ask then in a thread dedicated to the one watt beauties. 

Let me preface this with I don't need it but I want it... 

I am kinda stuck wanting to get a jmp1 due to two factors I can slave it to my jcm 800 to overdrive the tubes at a lower more apt friendly volume. having said that I am also looking at the orange tiny terror for the same reasons but I don't know if it can do what I am looking for. which is driver tube sound. I am new at all this and appreciate any information you can give. 

Thank you.


----------



## Georgiatec

Mshayne said:


> OK , If this has been asked before I apologise.
> 
> Also I don't mean to hijack the thread I just figured where better to ask then in a thread dedicated to the one watt beauties.
> 
> Let me preface this with I don't need it but I want it...
> 
> I am kinda stuck wanting to get a jmp1 due to two factors I can slave it to my jcm 800 to overdrive the tubes at a lower more apt friendly volume. having said that I am also looking at the orange tiny terror for the same reasons but I don't know if it can do what I am looking for. which is driver tube sound. I am new at all this and appreciate any information you can give.
> 
> Thank you.



If your JCM800 has an effects loop, you can go directly from the speaker output to the loop return and use the power amp of the 800. The JMP1 MUST be switched to low power mode the though.


----------



## Georgiatec

langmurf said:


> Thanks, DoD! Good to know that there might be room for improvement!



Read the very first post of this thread


----------



## langmurf

Georgiatec said:


> Read the very first post of this thread



And so I did... I have no clue if any of my 12AU7's are unbalanced or not.


----------



## Georgiatec

langmurf said:


> And so I did... I have no clue if any of my 12AU7's are unbalanced or not.



Do you have access to a tube tester? If not ask on the forum as I'm sure someone will test them for you. If you don't fancy that, try rolling a few and see which one you think sounds the best.


----------



## Ant000

How does running my JMP-1C into an external cabinet work? What if the impedences don't match is that a dangerous scenario? Is it a special kinda cable?


Also... down the line can you somehow feed the 1watters with more power in the signal chain somehow? Or would you mic them or?

I'm a mega newb .

That said I took my JMP-1C to a studio for the first time and that was the loudest I've ever gotten to play. Sounds pretty rude all dimed out! Not that I have much to compare it to haha. I really want a JCM1 as well but I doubt I'll find one locally.


----------



## Georgiatec

Ant000 said:


> How does running my JMP-1C into an external cabinet work? What if the impedences don't match is that a dangerous scenario? Is it a special kinda cable?
> 
> 
> Also... down the line can you somehow feed the 1watters with more power in the signal chain somehow? Or would you mic them or?
> 
> I'm a mega newb .
> 
> That said I took my JMP-1C to a studio for the first time and that was the loudest I've ever gotten to play. Sounds pretty rude all dimed out! Not that I have much to compare it to haha. I really want a JCM1 as well but I doubt I'll find one locally.



No problem using an external cab with your JMP1c. There are both 8 and 16 ohm speaker outputs which will cover most bases cab-wise. I think it automatically switches the onboard speaker off when using these sockets, but I'm not sure....I've rewired mine so it plugs into the 16ohm socket. This means using the 8ohm socket and a "Y" lead I can run both the combo speaker _AND_ an external cab.
Re-amping a one watter is simple if you have a bigger amp with an effects loop. Set your 1 watter to low power mode and output from the 16ohm speaker socket to the effect loop return on your bigger amp. You will need to balance the volumes of the two amps to achieve the desired result, but when you do your face will look like this . The one watters with master volume work the best with this method.....particularly the JCM1.


----------



## Nik73

Ant000 said:


> I really want a JCM1 as well but I doubt I'll find one locally.



Best

1w 

EVER!


----------



## chrisjtm1

Nope that would be the JTM1


----------



## langmurf

Georgiatec said:


> Do you have access to a tube tester? If not ask on the forum as I'm sure someone will test them for you. If you don't fancy that, try rolling a few and see which one you think sounds the best.



No access to a tube tester. When the gear fund had a bit more coin in it, I considered getting the Orange tube tester, but the gear fund dwindled and the tester is just a dream at this point. (Anyone near Lawrenceville, GA got a tube tester they'd be willing to test a few tubes with? ;-)

I will roll a few tubes. I've got a few 12AU7's, including an old pull from a Thomas Organ Vox, and some old USA AU7's... and plenty of 12AX7's to try.

I think the amp sounds pretty dang great stock, but I fully realize that some really nice glass will improve just about any amp. Will def post my impressions when I get around to rolling some tubes into the offset.


----------



## slide222

its surprizing how different speakers change the sound in the last couple of weeks iv'e moved my 3 heads and 3 1x12cabs up into the bedroom furest away from the neigbours -our house is a semi.and my wife agreed I could turn up abit .. and I have 2 g12 80's from 82 , and 1 g12 65 from 81, and before I set em up I tried the jcm1 tru the 65 , and the jtm1 , but in the end I stuck with what I had before , jtm tru 80 , jmp tru 65 , and jcm tru the other 80 , love that set up with a 3channel A/B, and I go from gentle all the way tru to mayhem , and I love em all - don't need the next 2 , even if I had the money . the jcm has a massive amounts of tones -much more than is available on the first 2 ,but I still think the jtm is the one - its just got the edge , but i'm old skool


----------



## langmurf

Well, I finally threw in my old Mullard pull's. Def a difference! Seems a little bassier and when I go from hard picking (crunch) to soft picking (clean) the clean seems a bit louder to me. Not sure if I'm imagining that or not, but it does make a difference.

Now that I've started, I've got some other AU's and AX's I can roll. I read in another thread here that you can also try AT's in the power slot. Might just give that a shot as I know I've got an unbalanced CV4024 (12AT7 type) in hand.


----------



## wrongturn

Georgiatec said:


> So these 1 watters seem to be breeding . A guy was selling a DSL1H on Ebay 20 miles away and I snagged it for £325. So the next question if V1 is the output ECC82 and V4 is the first gain stage (with can)....what do V2, V3 and V5 do. Does this amp have a gain section for each channel?.


 Hey - n00b question for ya.

I've just received my JCM1c - it is ****ing awesome! So awesome in fact that I am already considering my next 1w purchase - a JMP1. Do i need to get the combo or can I just plug the JMP1H in to my JCM1 combo? They have the same speakers don't they?

Cheers


----------



## Redstone

You'll need the combo, unless you can figure out a way to wire it somehow, or buy a cab. I almost always run my JCM1C through my 1960AX.


----------



## Fuzz2203

And they do not have the same speaker. the jmp has a g10n-40 which actually sound better with the jcm. The jmp (IMO) needs the g10 greenback to sound like it should and eliminate the shrill


----------



## wrongturn

Thanks guys - TBH in the cold, and sober, light of day I myself have realised the stupidness of my question.

As you were....


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

they were all made perfectly, the speakers represent each tone perfectly. it's waste to find a new speaker for these combos. Instead, plug into a 4X12.


----------



## Georgiatec

You can use the speaker in the JCM1c if you wish...Just solder a lead with a jack plug on the other end to the + and - on the speaker. Do not try to play both amps into the one speaker at the same time though...this will end very badly. 

Check out post No.196 in this thread to hear the difference between the on-board 10" and a really good 4 X 12.


----------



## Fuzz2203

I just wanted to report that i finally took the plunge and got a g10 greenback for my JMP-1c and a g10 gold for my JTM-1c. Both turned out to be satisfactory upgrades. 

The g10 greenback in the JMP mellowed the midrange, eliminated the shrilly high end and added filling bass

The g10 gold in the JTM-1c cut off a lot of the sub-sonic frequencies that make this amp so bass heavy. It also gives it a nice neutral midrange and chimey yet SWEET top end. 

Out of the two of them the JTM with the gold is the better sounding of the two but what surprised me is how big these amps now sound with its 1 combo speaker Believe it or not, Neither amp sounds boxy, small and begging for a 4x12.


----------



## Grogshla

put a deposit on a brand new JCM1 Head today. I am going to pick it up next weekend.  Can't wait.


----------



## Len

Grogshla said:


> put a deposit on a brand new JCM1 Head today. I am going to pick it up next weekend.  Can't wait.



I'm suprized there are still new ones out there. I got a new one too a few months ago. I thought these were limited run amps.


----------



## Chrisuk

Len said:


> I'm suprized there are still new ones out there. I got a new one too a few months ago. I thought these were limited run amps.



They were limited to the year they were built but I think they were too spendy for a lot of folk so they are still some out there.


----------



## Grogshla

Yep I have been watching this amp head sit brand new in a shop for over a year at least. Finally managed to negotiate it down to 40% off. It still has full warranty, certificate and cables.  Can't wait to bring it home


----------



## AnthonyB

Hi all

I have a JMP-1C (50th anniversary type not pre-amp) and the sound over the last few weeks has deteriorated a bit. There is a harsh, high buzzy distortion in the sound. Not the nice granular distortion it had before. (sorry for the vague terms  ) I suspect that the tubes are probably on the way out as the amp did see a lot of use with the previous owner.

I’ve not opened up a tube amp before and need advice on how to get at the tubes to replace them. There are 4 bolts on the top and 2 on the back (at the top). Which do I unscrew to get at the tubes?

Sounds like a rather basic question I know, help appreciated.

I’ll probably just replace them with the same type already in but any advice on tube selection would also be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Roots11

I just bought a jcm 1h and a jmp 1h. Both amp was on the floor and used. Is it normal in 0,1watt, the jmp is much more noisy than the jcm?


----------



## AnthonyB

Hi Roots

My JMP-1C is also rather noisy. Perhaps it's just the design of the amp...

Does the hum stop when you unplug the guitar?
Do you think the sound is caused by ‘vibration’ of the amp components or is it coming from the speaker? That is does it still make the hum if the volume is zero?

It could be unbalanced output tubes. Though I've read that the JMP only uses one tube for the main amp and doesn't need biasing as it is class A.

Perhaps the more experienced members could shed some light on it.

I've just replaced the tubes in my and it now hums a lot less. And sounds much better, nicer harmonic content and better midrange


----------



## Roots11

Thanks Antony for reply.When the volume is down at 0, I don't have any sound.

I can play the jcm with maximum volume at 0,1watt, it's loud but it's ok. I'll play only half volume with the JMP in 0,1 watt mode, more than that, it's too loud for me. So, that's a big difference between 2 amps. Anybody have JCM and JMP? I just want to make sure that's normal and this is not a problem with my JCM-1h.


----------



## AnthonyB

Oh I see, my mistake. I thought that there was a buzz, hum or some noise. You are talking about a big difference in volume.


----------



## Georgiatec

Just tried both my JCM1H and JMP1C through the speaker in the combo and while I would say the JMP is louder it's not by much. It's also brighter, which could give the impression of being louder). I set both amps with everything on 10 and without boost engaged. The output of the JMP is 2 x 12AT7's class A which could lead to the extra volume (the JCM1 has 1 x 12AU7 working push pull or AB).
The advantage the JCM has over the JMP is the master volume so for quiet practice would be the one to use. 
I take it you are using the same speaker with both amps?. i.e. A V30 will sound much louder than a G12T 75 due to sensitivity.


----------



## Roots11

I used the same cab for booth amp, à marshall 4x12 1960. The JCM sound great, I think the volume of the amp should be ok. I have the amp just for few days now, I''ll play much more this weekend in 1 watt mode and see if i have the same gap in 1 watt than 0,1watt.
Thanks guy's for your reply, I let you know.


----------



## Grogshla

Finally got the amp home. Now it sits with its big brothers in my music room


----------



## Jb23

Anyone try genalex gold lion tubes for the jtm1? Effect on tone?


----------



## dleake

I think I may have found the perfect 1 watt cabinet. My 4x10 1965b cab with original G10L-35 speakers (1986) sounds amazing with the JVM1H head. Anyone looking to sell a 1965a or b cab? ... please?


----------



## acidvoodoo

dleake said:


> I think I may have found the perfect 1 watt cabinet. My 4x10 1965b cab with original G10L-35 speakers (1986) sounds amazing with the JVM1H head. Anyone looking to sell a 1965a or b cab? ... please?



Great cabs, they rock for sure! Try looking for a 1966a to add a little thump, that's what I'm using with my DSL1 and OR15.


----------



## FFXIhealer

Anyone tried out the new MX112 cabinet? Comes with a Celestion Seventy 80 speaker/driver and is roughly 20" wide/tall and about 12" deep.

Thinking about recommending one to my big brother to use with his JVM1h. Nothing like a Marshall cab for a Marshall amp.


----------



## dleake

Thanks acidvoodoo! Is the 1966a the same dimensions as the 1965b? It was originally the cab for the Artist 3203 right? Also I like the addition of the '60's style pick guard on your 70's tribute SG. Nice!


----------



## acidvoodoo

dleake said:


> Thanks acidvoodoo! Is the 1966a the same dimensions as the 1965b? It was originally the cab for the Artist 3203 right? Also I like the addition of the '60's style pick guard on your 70's tribute SG. Nice!



Yup 24 x 24 with two 12's for the 2204s, 3203 and mosfet heads.


----------



## Georgiatec

Jb23 said:


> Anyone try genalex gold lion tubes for the jtm1? Effect on tone?



Not tried 'em myself. I've found with these amps NOS vintage valves will produce the best results. They just seem to react and sound better when they are pushed, which, let's face it, is why we bought the little monsters in the first place.


----------



## slide222

I have the first 3 heads and the jtm seems louder than the jmp and jcm -anybody else notice this


----------



## Blueslicks

I like the cab my JTM came with.

It initially had the same speaker they put in the Class 5 cabs and sounded quite good with the 1 watt head right out of the box.

Sounds even better with a 10" GB in it now though IMO.


----------



## Georgiatec

slide222 said:


> I have the first 3 heads and the jtm seems louder than the jmp and jcm -anybody else notice this



Simpler circuit?...i.e. Just tone and volume 

I have the the three middle ones and the JMP definitely sounds the loudest through it's on board speaker (combo), with the DSL being quietest.


----------



## slide222

my set up is jtm tru a 100db g12 80 , and the jcm tru a 100db g12 80, and the jmp tru a 97db g12 65 , all speakers from early 80's , 

all set up with a 3 way switcher , and all on 1 watt setting and I have jcm and jmp on 7 or 8 vollume wise , but to get the same volume out of the jtm I have that on less than 4 on volume

now I realise that the g12 65 will have less volume because it is 97 db , I just thought that to get the same volume out of the jmp and the jcm i'd have to engage boost's , but with out a doubt when I switch across the 3 , jtm is quite a bit louder


----------



## Gianni

Are you looking for a 50th Anniversary DSL-1 or JVM-1 Amp, Head or Combo?

http://www.marshallforum.com/marsha...y-dsl-1-jvm-1-amp-head-combo.html#post1188285


----------



## Gianni

Vote to help me choose a Marshall Cab for JVM-1H

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/73170-vote-help-me-choose-marshall-cab-jvm-1h.html


----------



## Jb23

slide222 said:


> my set up is jtm tru a 100db g12 80 , and the jcm tru a 100db g12 80, and the jmp tru a 97db g12 65 , all speakers from early 80's ,
> 
> all set up with a 3 way switcher , and all on 1 watt setting and I have jcm and jmp on 7 or 8 vollume wise , but to get the same volume out of the jtm I have that on less than 4 on volume
> 
> now I realise that the g12 65 will have less volume because it is 97 db , I just thought that to get the same volume out of the jmp and the jcm i'd have to engage boost's , but with out a doubt when I switch across the 3 , jtm is quite a bit louder


I'm considering a switcher in a similar manner. I don't think I can build the awesome monster setup u have but was wondering how is the sound with both together. I was thinking the jtm cranked along with some higher gain jvm. Curious if gets a cool layering effect especially for rhythm passages?


----------



## slide222

the speakers make quite a difference in getting the sounds you require ,and that is the first thing to decide , but it is a great way of getting different marshall sounds , and is the very effective .

I got a pedal builder to make me a 3 way switcher to my requirements , and that's exactly what he did , but mine can't be run together-that was not what I wanted , I told him that when I hit any of the 3 channels it allways turned the other 2 off


----------



## Gianni

Gianni said:


> Are you looking for a 50th Anniversary DSL-1 or JVM-1 Amp, Head or Combo?
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marsha...y-dsl-1-jvm-1-amp-head-combo.html#post1188285



I am afraid the above thread was deleted. I suspect it was considered advertising, even though I live in Greece and bought my amp from Italy. Just use Google I guess. That’s how I found it.


----------



## qtws

Tried some 12AU7s in my JMP1H tonight. First, V1 (put in a Brimar) - this took the overall gain down quite a bit - Vol on10 was like ~4 with the 12ax7 in there (but more volume) - very good middle/neck sounds with LPC. Slightly glassy -wished I had a strat for some SRV style stuff at this point...

Then, I put 2 x 12AU7 (cheap China valves, since I had them) into the power(!) amp positions - very interesting - much more glassy, needed guitar bridge tone down to 6-8, much cleaner, but hit the guitar hard and there's a little hair to be had. V nice on mid/neck, through 1936 cab with V30s.

I suspect its never going to be fender twin clean with any significant volume, but there's definitely potential for a variety of tones with valve swapping in this one!


----------



## Georgiatec

qtws said:


> Tried some 12AU7s in my JMP1H tonight. First, V1 (put in a Brimar) - this took the overall gain down quite a bit - Vol on10 was like ~4 with the 12ax7 in there (but more volume) - very good middle/neck sounds with LPC. Slightly glassy -wished I had a strat for some SRV style stuff at this point...
> 
> Then, I put 2 x 12AU7 (cheap China valves, since I had them) into the power(!) amp positions - very interesting - much more glassy, needed guitar bridge tone down to 6-8, much cleaner, but hit the guitar hard and there's a little hair to be had. V nice on mid/neck, through 1936 cab with V30s.
> 
> I suspect its never going to be fender twin clean with any significant volume, but there's definitely potential for a variety of tones with valve swapping in this one!



And a pedal in front?


----------



## evildurka

Georgiatec do you still have mallards available for the jcm-1???? I just picked up a combo last week and I am loving it but I can't help but tinker with stuff  I have been eying up the sl5 valve kits you have on eBay too


----------



## Georgiatec

evildurka said:


> Georgiatec do you still have mallards available for the jcm-1???? I just picked up a combo last week and I am loving it but I can't help but tinker with stuff  I have been eying up the sl5 valve kits you have on eBay too



PM sent.


----------



## evildurka

I think I might buy a 10" Greenback for my jcm1 next I like the idea of a really useable small combo. It does sound quite good as is but a bit more warmth would be good. Will be trying different tunes tonight hopefully thanks to georgiatec


----------



## Dannyz

evildurka said:


> I think I might buy a 10" Greenback for my jcm1 next I like the idea of a really useable small combo. It does sound quite good as is but a bit more warmth would be good. Will be trying different tunes tonight hopefully thanks to georgiatec




The G10 Greenback is a hell of a speaker, i had one on my Laney Cub10 and it sounded great, very british, warm, with a lot of bite. Also the 10´´ Vintage 30 version is great, for a more 80´s hard rock tone.


----------



## evildurka

Hmm I reckon the vintage may be a better bet then or get both and see which I like lol


----------



## slide222

right guys its my birthday coming up and my missus is gonna buy me a new 12 inch celestrion speaker to drive my jmp1head , any suggestrions and opinions plz.........I was thinking g12 v30 or g12 25greenback


----------



## Darth Federer

slide222 said:


> I have the first 3 heads and the jtm seems louder than the jmp and jcm -anybody else notice this



I think it's because the JTM1 has an emphasis on the cleans. It allows you to get a louder clean tone at 3-4 on the volume knob. If you crank the JMP you'll find its about as loud as the JTM on 4. The JTM doesn't get much louder after 4-5 on the volume. It just gets more saturation.


----------



## Darth Federer

I just picked up the Custom Offset to have in my night time noodling area and it's awesome. Great to look at too. I play it through a Two-Rock cab with a creamback in it.


----------



## Slick64

I just got my CS JTM145.....but the gentlemen I purchased it from just let me know there are 2 more up on eBay UK right now if anyone is looking.


----------



## minerman

slide222 said:


> right guys its my birthday coming up and my missus is gonna buy me a new 12 inch celestrion speaker to drive my jmp1head , any suggestrions and opinions plz.........I was thinking g12 v30 or g12 25greenback



I'd say either of 'em would sound good dude, I have both speakers, but don't have a JMP-1, I have the DSL-1...

Let us kow what you decide!!!


----------



## Jb23

U probably can't go wrong with either. Maybe I'd side for more of vintage. The jvm I picked Up not too long ago came with a 1x10” Celestion G10F-15 cab and I'm overall Pretty surprised by it. I'm finishing up a trm 2 x12 cab with last years model ej 1250 so I'll have to get back on it. Previous running my jtm 1 thru my main cab an avatar conversion 2 x 12 closed with Alnico Blue+G12H30 and was pleased. And no I don't have a gear addiction problem but a storage problem. Also I seen avatar was running a sale, u might want check it out.


----------



## evildurka

I have been running my jcm1c through my Victory 2x12 with v30's in and it sounds f@&£Ing killer


----------



## slide222

minerman said:


> I'd say either of 'em would sound good dude, I have both speakers, but don't have a JMP-1, I have the DSL-1...
> 
> Let us kow what you decide!!!



i'm going for an new un used v30 on ebay 16 ohnm, as my others are to keep it simple


----------



## Georgiatec

Make sure you use as big a (1 x 12) cab as possible without it looking too big. I think the V30 in too small a box doesn't sound so good. Give it a bigger box or open back though and it will sound great.


----------



## slide222

the cab is already made and is opened backed , but small , but I prefere open backed and is looking for a transfere , it might sound sharper and compact in my little pine box , but that's fine , as each head has its own tone on purpose , I have the jtm1h tru a 1982 g12 80, and that works really well with mellow tones , and then the jmp1h will hopefully growl tru the v30 , and then I have the jcm1h tru the other 1982 g12 80 that came out of the same cab, and is deep with tone and deep in sound , and it works well with the big tones the jcm1h throws out


----------



## slide222

change of plan at the last minute-just brought a greenback from thomann


----------



## Castello Dunhill

I just read through the whole thread, and they all sound good. It's hard to pick one. Between the JCM and the DSL which one would you guys think is the best? I currently have a JCM TSL2000 60 Watt combo, and would like to step down to a smaller, more compact, all-in-one package.


----------



## slide222

I got my new greenback today and after installing and testing I like the sound , and it does go with the jmp1 very well and suits it , but the greenback would work well with all 3 1 watt heads I reckon ,so I now have have 1 25 watt greenback and 2 g12 80 , so I might swop em around a bit and see what sound possibilities they have , but the g12 80's sound good whatever amp drives them


----------



## Georgiatec

Castello Dunhill said:


> I just read through the whole thread, and they all sound good. It's hard to pick one. Between the JCM and the DSL which one would you guys think is the best? I currently have a JCM TSL2000 60 Watt combo, and would like to step down to a smaller, more compact, all-in-one package.



For me, no contest, it's the JCM1 all day long.


----------



## Castello Dunhill

Who has a combo they would like to sell me? I am interested in any and all of them. Please PM me with what you have.


----------



## evildurka

The JCM1 is truly a beast!


----------



## slide222

here's my collection of loverly marshall 1 watt heads each with a 1x12 , and they all sound very raw , but in a slightly different way , and I love them all , and a sweet mesa mini stack that is truly a tone machine -plz ignore the blurriness in some photo's - I am gonna have a go at doing a youtube gopro vid some time but the 1 watt stack was stoking today


----------



## Castello Dunhill

I just bought a JTM1-C! Should be here sometime next week. Any advice for pedals, cabs or accessories? I have an R0 Les Paul and want to get some heavier hard rock distortion out of it.


----------



## poeman33

Castello Dunhill said:


> I just bought a JTM1-C! Should be here sometime next week. Any advice for pedals, cabs or accessories? I have an R0 Les Paul and want to get some heavier hard rock distortion out of it.



I use an Hardwire RV-7 reverb pedal with my JTM1 head. It's the only pedal I actually use all the time. It goes out in front and changes nothing about the tone of the amp...it just adds reverb. There are enough different kinds of reverb so that you can match it to alot of your favourite amps, and sounds. I recommend that one highly with the JTM1.


----------



## slide222

yea I bet a bit of reverb suits the jtm


----------



## stock_hippie

Castello Dunhill said:


> I just bought a JTM1-C! Should be here sometime next week. Any advice for pedals, cabs or accessories? I have an R0 Les Paul and want to get some heavier hard rock distortion out of it.



is there somewhere to buy a aJTM1…?
thanks
S_H


----------



## FFXIhealer

Thought I saw a JTM1C on the Bay a few minutes ago, although the mass of 1-watt amps available there are all JVM1h heads.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshall-JT...880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c973c8138


----------



## stock_hippie

FFXIhealer said:


> Thought I saw a JTM1C on the Bay a few minutes ago, although the mass of 1-watt amps available there are all JVM1h heads.
> 
> Marshall JTM 1c RARE Limited Edition Amp | eBay



thats pretty unreal you found one that fast…thanks..s_h


----------



## Fiftywattmafia

MLP and TGP had a JTM1C for a decent price a week ago....it went in a day or two.


----------



## stock_hippie

Fiftywattmafia said:


> MLP and TGP had a JTM1C for a decent price a week ago....it went in a day or two.


Fiftywattmafia...i'm probably not supposed to do this..but if you open this link and (WERU-FM) go to 4 min 30 sec you can here my song...I'm doing acoustic now but i want to get an electric sound and i thought one of the one waters might be good...thanks
s_h
https://soundcloud.com/titojankowski/01-30-15-clip


----------



## Fiftywattmafia

stock_hippie said:


> Fiftywattmafia...i'm probably not supposed to do this..but if you open this link and (WERU-FM) go to 4 min 30 sec you can here my song...I'm doing acoustic now but i want to get an electric sound and i thought one of the one waters might be good...thanks
> s_h
> https://soundcloud.com/titojankowski/01-30-15-clip



Hey Stock! Had a listen....nice work...really liked it! For sure the JTM-1 would be a good match for a light classic cleanish overdrive for that song. Very cool amp that sounds amazing clean and does a marvelous classic overdrive.


----------



## GibsonKramer

I would like to submit for membership to the club?










Can I join? 

PS... if you're wondering, both brand new, boxed, with accessories. $750 for the JCM - $700 for the JMP. Had I been smart and bought both the same day, probably could have got them as cheap as $1200. I know I can get the JVM for considerably less. But, don't know how I feel about it yet.


----------



## ivanvei

question about jpm1

Hello.

I have all 5 anniversary 1 watt combos and feel happy so far, but I want to ask something to other owners.


I play only at bedroom levels so volume pot hardly goes past 3/4. I noticed quickly that even knowing that it sounds at it´s best when it breaks at full volume,1 watt is very loud for an appartment. (even0.1w). Assuming this, I changed the pre-amp valve (12ax7) for a 12ay7 to have more clean headroom and make it more moderate in volume. I planned to do this and use pedals for distortion. The thing is that, despite having a good mellow, full, fat clean tone, very good for OD and distortion pedals, since it makes them sound no "shrillish" at all, I find that it sounds very dark when I play it clean, (with tone pot at maximum). 

I tend to use the JTM 1 for cleans and JMP1 for pedals, but I don,t really know if this is normal or not. (have nota had the opportunity to test another one, since they are hard to find in Spain, ordered mine online). 

Is shis a problem or it is just that this amp is way darker sounding compared to the jtm (at bedroom levels)?

when fully cranked the offect is the opposite, this way the jpm1 sounds with more highs than the JTM....

thanks

sorry for poor english


----------



## Len

ivanvei said:


> question about jpm1
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have all 5 anniversary 1 watt combos and feel happy so far, but I want to ask something to other owners.
> 
> 
> I play only at bedroom levels so volume pot hardly goes past 3/4. I noticed quickly that even knowing that it sounds at it´s best when it breaks at full volume,1 watt is very loud for an appartment. (even0.1w). Assuming this, I changed the pre-amp valve (12ax7) for a 12ay7 to have more clean headroom and make it more moderate in volume. I planned to do this and use pedals for distortion. The thing is that, despite having a good mellow, full, fat clean tone, very good for OD and distortion pedals, since it makes them sound no "shrillish" at all, I find that it sounds very dark when I play it clean, (with tone pot at maximum).
> 
> I tend to use the JTM 1 for cleans and JMP1 for pedals, but I don,t really know if this is normal or not. (have nota had the opportunity to test another one, since they are hard to find in Spain, ordered mine online).
> 
> Is shis a problem or it is just that this amp is way darker sounding compared to the jtm (at bedroom levels)?
> 
> when fully cranked the offect is the opposite, this way the jpm1 sounds with more highs than the JTM....
> 
> thanks
> 
> sorry for poor english



Buy a hard-to-get Marshall anniversary model just to put low gain tubes in and use pedals for distortion? No offense, but doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## ivanvei

No way to play it cranked living in a flat. thats why I am looking forward to, at least, achieve the best clean possible. I use the others (JCM1 mainly) for OD and dist.

BTW: marshalls DO sound well in clean aswell.


----------



## GibsonKramer

I run both of mine almost exclusively in .01w, and cranked. It's the perfect volume for where I sit... about 5' in front of the amp.

Sounds like I'm playing a huge "dime'd" Marshall. Absolutely love these two amps, which have totally different personalities, though similar tones (different enough to appreciate owning both, for sure). Still running stock tubes, however.

Definitely, two amp purchases I won't ever regret.


----------



## Georgiatec

I've not posted in here for awhile so welcome  to all new one watt owners....hope you find the info in this thread interesting....I certainly did. 
Please share your experiences, pics and clips with us.


----------



## sellen

So i just put in a order for a second hand JMP-1c at anderton for 399£. A bit much? Anyway can't wait to get it


----------



## Fiat Lux

sellen said:


> So i just put in a order for a second hand JMP-1c at anderton for 399£. A bit much? Anyway can't wait to get it



It's a good little amp. Price seems more than fair.

Cheers


----------



## krg1126

I am trying to figure out how I can hook up 2 16 ohm cabs (mhz cabs) to make a mini stack. Has any figured out a workaround for this?


Thanks, Kevin


----------



## schwa

krg1126 said:


> I am trying to figure out how I can hook up 2 16 ohm cabs (mhz cabs) to make a mini stack. Has any figured out a workaround for this?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kevin



You need to wire the cabs so they can be connected in parallel, or get a y speaker cable that's in parallel. You would use the 8 ohm output.


----------



## Jb23

Think that would be fairly easy approach. I know the cost but what about the badcat unleash with these little 1 watt demons. I think it has 2 speaker output. Unfortunately family stuff has kept me from playing for awhile. But I am hoping this weekend get back to some normalcy and do some doodling and try it out. Also thinking of aby to one of my 1 watt Marshall and mix in some of my diy fender head together. Why? Wth.


----------



## acidvoodoo

krg1126 said:


> I am trying to figure out how I can hook up 2 16 ohm cabs (mhz cabs) to make a mini stack. Has any figured out a workaround for this?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kevin



These guys make some really nice Y cables, I'm using one with my DSL1 and two 1966 cabs:
Pro Cables N Sound Power Y Speaker Cables, high quality Y cables for speaker cabs and combo amps


----------



## blaidan

I've got a JCM1C that I'd like to hook up to my Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier 1x12 Cab (Slant). I think I can do this without messing up the amp, right? Connecting the cab should shutdown the 10" speaker in the JCM1C, correct?

Anyone have any info on exactly how to connect the two? The specs on the cab are 60W/8 Ohm. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ERIKVOKS

FWIW: Whether the 1-watters will work for you depends on the application/expectation. I bought a JTM-1H to see if it could replace my Studio 15, tried it for 4 months and then sold it. _*IF*_ you live/practice where you can run the amp in it's 1 watt mode you can get some nice, though limited, tones. I did all the tube/speaker swaps and contacted the designer of the amp before I pulled the plug. Don't kid yourself - one watt cranked is loud - too loud for my applications where volume is an issue. In the 1/10th mode the tone is very anemic and one dimensional.My solution ? I bought a used Ultimate Attenuator with all the bells and whistles short of being the dual channel version. I can now run the S15 through any speaker configuration regardless of ohmage, hit the sweet spots of the amp while still controlling the volume, have a 100 watt built in ss amp should I ever want to play out with this rig, has a " bedroom " db cut, a plexi boost, a built-in Variac to run the amp at less current and is fan cooled. I bought the JTM used for $650, sold it for $700 and bought the UA for $250. If overall volume is an issue, this is an option worth exploring.


----------



## Georgiatec

ERIKVOKS said:


> FWIW: Whether the 1-watters will work for you depends on the application/expectation. I bought a JTM-1H to see if it could replace my Studio 15, tried it for 4 months and then sold it. _*IF*_ you live/practice where you can run the amp in it's 1 watt mode you can get some nice, though limited, tones. I did all the tube/speaker swaps and contacted the designer of the amp before I pulled the plug. Don't kid yourself - one watt cranked is loud - too loud for my applications where volume is an issue. In the 1/10th mode the tone is very anemic and one dimensional.My solution ? I bought a used Ultimate Attenuator with all the bells and whistles short of being the dual channel version. I can now run the S15 through any speaker configuration regardless of ohmage, hit the sweet spots of the amp while still controlling the volume, have a 100 watt built in ss amp should I ever want to play out with this rig, has a " bedroom " db cut, a plexi boost, a built-in Variac to run the amp at less current and is fan cooled. I bought the JTM used for $650, sold it for $700 and bought the UA for $250. If overall volume is an issue, this is an option worth exploring.



Sounds similar to the Bad Cat Unleash.


----------



## Georgiatec

blaidan said:


> I've got a JCM1C that I'd like to hook up to my Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier 1x12 Cab (Slant). I think I can do this without messing up the amp, right? Connecting the cab should shutdown the 10" speaker in the JCM1C, correct?
> 
> Anyone have any info on exactly how to connect the two? The specs on the cab are 60W/8 Ohm. Thanks in advance!



Just plug a speaker lead from your cab into the 8 ohm socket on the back of your JCM1c and your good to go. The internal speaker will automatically be muted when you plug the cab in.


----------



## schwa

ERIKVOKS said:


> FWIW: Whether the 1-watters will work for you depends on the application/expectation. I bought a JTM-1H to see if it could replace my Studio 15, tried it for 4 months and then sold it. _*IF*_ you live/practice where you can run the amp in it's 1 watt mode you can get some nice, though limited, tones. I did all the tube/speaker swaps and contacted the designer of the amp before I pulled the plug. Don't kid yourself - one watt cranked is loud - too loud for my applications where volume is an issue. In the 1/10th mode the tone is very anemic and one dimensional.My solution ? I bought a used Ultimate Attenuator with all the bells and whistles short of being the dual channel version. I can now run the S15 through any speaker configuration regardless of ohmage, hit the sweet spots of the amp while still controlling the volume, have a 100 watt built in ss amp should I ever want to play out with this rig, has a " bedroom " db cut, a plexi boost, a built-in Variac to run the amp at less current and is fan cooled. I bought the JTM used for $650, sold it for $700 and bought the UA for $250. If overall volume is an issue, this is an option worth exploring.



Your option doesn't seem to offer much to folks who want a NMV solution - unless you're suggesting that 1 watt folks get a UA. 

Also, with your Studio 15, why not just turn the MV down? 

There are a lot of low volume approaches when it comes to MV amps. Some would say the UA has been eclipsed by newer designs.

I'm not sure what any of it has to do with the 1 watt amps, which are awesome (especially the NMV models).


----------



## Blueslicks

schwa said:


> Your option doesn't seem to offer much to folks who want a NMV solution - unless you're suggesting that 1 watt folks get a UA.
> 
> Also, with your Studio 15, why not just turn the MV down?
> 
> There are a lot of low volume approaches when it comes to MV amps. Some would say the UA has been eclipsed by newer designs.
> 
> I'm not sure what any of it has to do with the 1 watt amps, which are awesome (especially the NMV models).


 
Yeah, I agree 100%.

Tone is subjective. I personally think the tone I get from my JTM-1 is a world away (in a good away) from an S15. Nice cleans on the S15 but...The S15 I had was gone in a matter of weeks. 

I waited a long time for someone to build an amp like the JTM-1 and it continues to please almost 2 years in. Mine is the head and cab offset. 
I attenuate down from the 1 watt setting sweet spot and it's still spongy and alive at very low volume. When you write something on the 1 watter it feels and sounds the same when you play it on a big plexi. Amazing tool for apt playing with mojo at night.


----------



## Esc

https://www.flickr.com/photos/76129577@N05/shares/HEH52Q
I own 83 2203, a 92 6100 and I think this amp is way better than expected, in fact I can't turn it off. Anyone looking for a perfect combo to crank during Sunday NFL, this is the one!


----------



## the toad

How loud is a 1watt amp? Honest question... Conversation volume? 

I got a 5 watt pignose and it can't get over an un-Mic'd singer than is anything other than about that..

My 30 watt vox is hardly even loud for my tiny bedroom... Like I can sing over it without a Mic without even trying..


----------



## Slick64

I officially picked up the 4th and final of my desired 1 watt Marshalls. Had the DSL1c, the JCM1c, and the JTM1c, but today was able to finally pickup the JMP1c.

Can't wait for it to arrive. I love these amps...the JCM is killer, but I've been mostly playing around with the JTM version.


----------



## BrentD

Toad, it depends on the cab. But a quad of V30s should hit 106 dB.


----------



## Blueslicks

the toad said:


> How loud is a 1watt amp? Honest question... Conversation volume?
> 
> I got a 5 watt pignose and it can't get over an un-Mic'd singer than is anything other than about that..
> 
> My 30 watt vox is hardly even loud for my tiny bedroom... Like I can sing over it without a Mic without even trying..



If it's a 30 watt tube amp you've either got major pipes or your amp may need some tech work.


----------



## BygoneTones

Anyone here got an Andertons limited edition head? Pretty shocked when I saw the sale price of this one a few days ago. Seems like a good investment amp if you bought one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231761832253

I guess the youtube vid with Bonamassa has really put the wind behind them too.


----------



## rich88uk

BygoneTones said:


> Anyone here got an Andertons limited edition head? Pretty shocked when I saw the sale price of this one a few days ago. Seems like a good investment amp if you bought one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231761832253
> 
> I guess the youtube vid with Bonamassa has really put the wind behind them too.



Wow. Lot of cash for what it is. But I've never played one.


----------



## Slick64

BygoneTones said:


> Anyone here got an Andertons limited edition head? Pretty shocked when I saw the sale price of this one a few days ago. Seems like a good investment amp if you bought one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231761832253
> 
> I guess the youtube vid with Bonamassa has really put the wind behind them too.



I have one....killer amp!


----------



## GibsonKramer

the toad said:


> How loud is a 1watt amp? Honest question... Conversation volume?
> 
> I got a 5 watt pignose and it can't get over an un-Mic'd singer than is anything other than about that..
> 
> My 30 watt vox is hardly even loud for my tiny bedroom... Like I can sing over it without a Mic without even trying..



No offense, but there isn't anything in this pic over 15 watts and the only thing you might be heard over, is the Rockman, if I pulled one earphone off... and maybe the THR-10X.


----------



## rich88uk

GibsonKramer said:


> No offense, but there isn't anything in this pic over 15 watts and the only thing you might be heard over, is the Rockman, if I pulled one earphone off... and maybe the THR-10X.



Yeah I agree, I have to shout to be heard over my jmp at full throttle.

GK which do you prefer out of the jmp1 and jcm1? I've got the sl5 too, great amp


----------



## JEB

BygoneTones said:


> Anyone here got an Andertons limited edition head?



I have one with the matching cab. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## GibsonKramer

rich88uk said:


> Yeah I agree, I have to shout to be heard over my jmp at full throttle.
> 
> GK which do you prefer out of the jmp1 and jcm1? I've got the sl5 too, great amp



Trick question! Haha...

At bedroom volumes, it's kind of a toss up. I run the JCM in 1 watt mode and can really enjoy it, using the master volume. The JMP sounds OK in 0.1 watt, everything dimed.

However, it truly shines, 1 watt with the master dimed... B/T dialed to taste. When you open up, that little JMP, it really shines.

Once I'm in a place I can dedicate a room, for a studio, it might jump, top of the heap.


----------



## rich88uk

Thanks for the info. They are surprisingly loud. I hope to add a jcm 1h as well at some point.


----------



## rich88uk

Here's mine


----------



## GibsonKramer

Oh, that's a sweet setup. That and a SL5, I'd be happy.


----------



## Georgiatec

Great Photo Rich 



rich88uk said:


> Here's mine


----------



## rich88uk

Cheers Tone, hope your well. GK I bet your one watters have been gathering dust since you bought your jube?


----------



## xStonr

It's not so easy trying to find the one watt Marshalls out on the market. Leads me to believe that they are great little amps and people don't want to part with them. I may have a lead on a DSL-1H. Any opinions?


----------



## '2204'

Sold.


----------



## Georgiatec

Make no mistake valve amps are a _LOT _louder than similar powered s/s amps....to the point where comparison is pointless. I have a 30 watt Marshall Master Reverb from '89. Both the 1 watters will give it a run for it's money....the 5 watt SL5 just obliterates it.
Anyone who thinks these are conversation quiet when cranked is miss informed. Those little micro amps are rated at 3 watts RMS......forget it!! A 1 watter with it switched to 0.1 low power mode will a/. Be louder and b/. Sound a million times better.


----------



## Coronado

xStonr said:


> It's not so easy trying to find the one watt Marshalls out on the market. Leads me to believe that they are great little amps and people don't want to part with them. I may have a lead on a DSL-1H. Any opinions?



I saw a DSL-1h a couple days ago at Sam Ash here in Dallas. That's where I bought my JVM-1h. Cant remember how much the DSL was selling for, but its not going anywhere. For some reason, that place does NOT sell amps. I had my eye on a SL-5 that must have sat there for 5 months before I finally bought it. Asked the guy to give me a break on price since it was their last one and he was nice enough to sell it to me for $400. Its the Sam Ash in Dallas (10838 N Central Expy, Dallas, TX 75231, (214) 368-6666). Willing to bet its their last DSL-1h as well, he may give it to you at a great price. They just are not moving any amps for some reason.


----------



## Coronado

Slick64 said:


> I officially picked up the 4th and final of my desired 1 watt Marshalls. Had the DSL1c, the JCM1c, and the JTM1c, but today was able to finally pickup the JMP1c.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive. I love these amps...the JCM is killer, but I've been mostly playing around with the JTM version.



Now you need the JVM-1h! To be honest, I'm betting you could get the same tone out of your JCM. I rarely get beyond 1/2 way on the gain on my JVM - at that point you're not really getting much more gain, just some background noise. I would love to pick up another 1 watter. Thinking about the JCM and the JTM. Love these amps!


----------



## Gianni

rich88uk said:


> Here's mine



Nice setup, Rich!  Certainly looks familiar.


----------



## Gianni

Georgiatec said:


> Make no mistake valve amps are a _LOT _louder than similar powered s/s amps....to the point where comparison is pointless. I have a 30 watt Marshall Master Reverb from '89. Both the 1 watters will give it a run for it's money....the 5 watt SL5 just obliterates it.
> Anyone who thinks these are conversation quiet when cranked is miss informed. Those little micro amps are rated at 3 watts RMS......forget it!! A 1 watter with it switched to 0.1 low power mode will a/. Be louder and b/. Sound a million times better.


----------



## rich88uk

Very nice Gianni. Have you kept the speakers stock? Im thinking of putting some greenbacks in there.


----------



## Gianni

rich88uk said:


> Very nice Gianni. Have you kept the speakers stock? Im thinking of putting some greenbacks in there.



Yes, I have. When I bought my JVM-1H I took it to the Marshall distributor’s music store and played it through quite a few different cabs/speakers. To me, the 2061CX sounded the best. Despite being rather brutal gain-wise, through the G12H-30s the JVM sounds warm and smooth. Still powerful, but never harsh. So, if I ever decide to try different speakers, I will only be experimenting with one of them.


----------



## Trapland

Been awhile since I've looked at this thread. I'm happy to see the one watters are still as popular as ever. I bought the first 3 combos as soon as I could find them. Loved them,,but found myself only playing the JCM1C. That little baby sounds about,as good as an amp can sound with the master dimed and the gain half way up. R8 or R9 with custom Buckers and the guitar can have a million nuances with tone and volume without ever touching the amp.

I sold the jmp1 last year and the JTM1C is on its way to its new owner. I didn't gouge anyone, just moved them on. These days, I gig NMV 70s era JMPs too much to keep a room full of amps I don't use. And I can play at any volume most times at home so unless I'm playing along to the TV or stereo, the one watters don't get used. But, at least the one watters left to fund other fun gear! A Fawn JMP half stack, a DSL 40 for the shows in rough neighborhoods, and an actual 1976 Gibson Explorer LE most recently.

I'll ALWAYS keep my JCM1C. Its my nursing home amp. Cheers!


----------



## xStonr

Coronado said:


> I saw a DSL-1h a couple days ago at Sam Ash here in Dallas. That's where I bought my JVM-1h. Cant remember how much the DSL was selling for, but its not going anywhere. For some reason, that place does NOT sell amps. I had my eye on a SL-5 that must have sat there for 5 months before I finally bought it. Asked the guy to give me a break on price since it was their last one and he was nice enough to sell it to me for $400. Its the Sam Ash in Dallas (10838 N Central Expy, Dallas, TX 75231, (214) 368-6666). Willing to bet its their last DSL-1h as well, he may give it to you at a great price. They just are not moving any amps for some reason.



I did recently find a DSL-1h that I bought. In fact I should be getting it in the next day or so. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Trapland said:


> I'll ALWAYS keep my JCM1C. Its my nursing home amp. Cheers!



That bit made me laugh.  I might be needing one of those sooner than I'd like to think...

I'll have to get wheels put on my new 1 x 12 cab when it comes, so I can push it into the home. Hopefully I can get someone to carry my JMP1-H in for me when the time comes.


----------



## xStonr

The amp got delivered today. I'm liking it so far as I have connected to a 1x12 with a Greenback in it. The classic gain channel is just ok to my liking but the Ultra Gain sounds pretty good. Since I'm living in a apartment situation, this amp should solve the problems I have with my neighbors.

Let's talk about tubes. Has anyone changed the ecc82's to ecc83 and with what result? More gain?


----------



## vintmodJCM

Trapland said:


> I personally think Marshall will, and maybe are, continuing to build the one watters.


Right! And this is a disturbing thing about Marshall.

It appears that all ten versions of the 50th anniv. still appear as new (albeit ambiguously) on the Marshall website. This leaves a couple of possibilities: 1) the overstock from the original run is big enough to warrant Marshall promoting them for to help their retailers move them (but without Marshall lowering the original, hefty retail-distributor price margin), b) Marshall continues to produce them as part of the four-year old 50th anniversary run (which nullifies the final production total, or c) Marshall still makes them but distinguishes them from the original, collectible run


----------



## Georgiatec

xStonr said:


> The amp got delivered today. I'm liking it so far as I have connected to a 1x12 with a Greenback in it. The classic gain channel is just ok to my liking but the Ultra Gain sounds pretty good. Since I'm living in a apartment situation, this amp should solve the problems I have with my neighbors.
> 
> Let's talk about tubes. Has anyone changed the ecc82's to ecc83 and with what result? More gain?



As far as I know you can swap out the ECC82 in the pre-amp but not the output ECC82....an ECC83 can't take the current. Don't know what the result of swapping out the pre-amp one would be....anyone like to chime in that's tried it?


----------



## KelvinS1965

Had my custom made cab delivered today, just as I went out of the house for work. Of course I had to unwrap it and have a look, I've swapped my G12M into it from the temporary 'cab' I'd been using. It is beautifully made and has a three section backpanel so I could run it open backed if I want to, though a quick test so far indicates that I prefer the closed back with extra bass. Has nice side carry handles too, so it's easier to move than I expected...it may yet get some use at local open mic gigs since they don't need too much volume.

Really happy with the outcome. Total cost was just over £300 which would barely buy me an off the shelf 1x12 without the Greenback speaker I wanted (works well with my other head a Vox NT15G2 too).





With my Strat for scale:


----------



## KelvinS1965

Some other views:


----------



## jchrisf

Why would one get a DSL1 over a DSL15 or even DSL5c when the DSL1 is more money? Is it better?


----------



## johan.b

jchrisf said:


> Why would one get a DSL1 over a DSL15 or even DSL5c when the DSL1 is more money? Is it better?


it's limited edition, it has a loop and it can be reamped, including poweramp distortion, without a load, through a bigger amp/poweramp to fill a stadium with sound. It may seem like a toy, but it is a real amp and can be a usefull tool if you know how to use it (had it come in a rack case instead of a head cabinet, we woulnd have this discussion)
j


----------



## makatech

Hello from Stockholm, Sweden.

Today I bought a Marshall DSL 1H together with a Marshall 1912 1x12 (both used in good condition).

Everything is good so far, sound very good with one exception, I find the hum (when not playing) to be pretty high.

Not sure if this is because of electricity in my apartment or from the amp transformer in the amp. I have tried some different outlets in my apartment with very small differences.

The DSL is a high gain unit and perhaps a certain level of hum is to be expected, not sure how much though?

I have a Laney TI15-112 (one channel - high gain) already but I find the DSL 1H to have much louder hum.

Your experiences?


----------



## johan.b

Welcome makatech...Im in Södertälje..not far from you..
Mekanical hum from the transformer is normal on these. Hum in the speaker should be below the hiss...if it increase with the deepswitch engaged, its probably the p.i tube. I had that on mine when i got it. A new tube sorted that. Good luck
j


----------



## makatech

Hi Johan 

I have no problem with hum from the speaker (I think).

I guess it's mechanical hum from the transformer then?


----------



## makatech

Johan, I tried to send you a pm.


----------



## jchrisf

johan.b said:


> it's limited edition, it has a loop and it can be reamped, including poweramp distortion, without a load, through a bigger amp/poweramp to fill a stadium with sound. It may seem like a toy, but it is a real amp and can be a usefull tool if you know how to use it (had it come in a rack case instead of a head cabinet, we woulnd have this discussion)
> j



Thanks! I'm glad I got my Laney IRT 15 Studio even more now  I can get some nice Marshall tones with it in a rack package.


----------



## Trapland

vintmodJCM said:


> Right! And this is a disturbing thing about Marshall.
> 
> It appears that all ten versions of the 50th anniv. still appear as new (albeit ambiguously) on the Marshall website. This leaves a couple of possibilities: 1) the overstock from the original run is big enough to warrant Marshall promoting them for to help their retailers move them (but without Marshall lowering the original, hefty retail-distributor price margin), b) Marshall continues to produce them as part of the four-year old 50th anniversary run (which nullifies the final production total, or c) Marshall still makes them but distinguishes them from the original, collectible run




Whoa! I started a thread a couple years ago speculating just what you said here and got my ass chewed by the forum.

As best as I can tell, and I've looked closely at this, the final shipping totals are real. Marshall did not continue production of the original 10 models. The first 3 designs are the hot ones everyone wants and you never see them new. I listed my jtm1c recently and it sold in a couple days. I probably should have asked a lot more, but I'm not a store. I still see the DSL and JVM versions around used pretty often and they literally sell for half of what the big 3 do. Because demand is soft for the DSL and JVM I think it seems like they are still very available.

Now I'm not speculating about new one watt models at all. They made the one watt offset after all. Sounded great. I'd kill for a 3-5 watt 12bh7 based head dressed like the Studio 15. No SS except the rectifier please. 6 knobs and 2 inputs is plenty. Ooo....


----------



## Georgiatec

I think Marshall pulled a fast one here. The 50th anniversary amps were indeed a limited run, only produced in 2012, but it seems Marshall have removed the anniversary plates and bumf that comes in the box and are producing them as non-anniversary one watt amps.
Whether this will affect the used prices of the 2012 models remains to be seen. I'm keeping both of mine so I'm not arsed. One does get the impression of being duped though.


----------



## makatech

I think the clean channel (classic gain) in the DSL1 is very good. Which other 50th anniversary amps have great cleans?


----------



## markuskw

Dilemma, and couple questions below

I have been offered a good price for my JMP1c. I use it but as of late I have been using the DSL5c a little more lately, as I have been playing a little higher gain stuff. 
My question is has anyone sold their 1 watters and regretted it.

If I do keep the JMP would a speaker swap for the Greenback make a huge improvement

And does anyone have a pedal recommendation or a tube swap recommendation that I could get a close to tone for the DSL5C that resembles the JMP

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Georgiatec

I don't regret moving my DSL1 on but no way would I part with my JMP or JCM....they are just too good and I don't need the money. I would have thoughTany decent overdrive pedal will give you what need, though I find the JMP with the boost in has ample gain.
I only use the combo speaker for very low volume practice otherwise I plug the amp into a 1922 cab with two old greenbacks in...now that sounds really good when you crank the amp.


----------



## schwa

markuskw said:


> Dilemma, and couple questions below
> 
> I have been offered a good price for my JMP1c. I use it but as of late I have been using the DSL5c a little more lately, as I have been playing a little higher gain stuff.
> My question is has anyone sold their 1 watters and regretted it.
> 
> If I do keep the JMP would a speaker swap for the Greenback make a huge improvement
> 
> And does anyone have a pedal recommendation or a tube swap recommendation that I could get a close to tone for the DSL5C that resembles the JMP
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The JMP1 is my favorite 1 watter, I think it has the best gain curve of them all. The boost channel on the amp doesn't get enough credit, it's a very useable sound. 

I know some will disagree, but the best speaker I've tried (and I've tried a few including GB's) is the T75. The JMP1 can be bass shy and mid forward, and the scooped nature of the 75 really works well with it. There's a thread about it at the musician's roadhouse, where others found the same thing when they tried it. 75's are common and cheap, it's worth a try IMHO.


----------



## markuskw

Thanks guys. I guess I just need confirmation that I should keep it. I dont mind having amps, but the wife doesnt understand why all these amps are around the house. She thinks one amp, one guitar should suffice.


----------



## GibsonKramer

My 1 watters were sitting mostly unused on top of my Jubilee. I was running them through the 4x12, but got tired of reaching around, usually with a guitar hanging from my neck (a LP), swapping cables.

My Lead 12 just doesn't get played, right now. To sound good, it needs to be turned up to at least 3. It doesn't start to sound really good, until you hit 5. With the WGS speaker upgrade, that's really too loud for bedroom levels.

The 1 watt amps sound awesome at all volumes, imo. So I broke up the mini stack and made two half stacks for my living room. The cabs are late 80s were still made of birch at the time. They're good little cabs. Plus, I fashioned some Baltic birch backing boards, that give the WGS a real tight punch. Both sound exceptional with my LP Standard. The Ibanez in the pic and the JCM... 






My Jubilee has sat cold in my bedroom, since I set this up. I've got a 1 TB drive hooked into that TV, that has my entire music library on it, plus its hooked up to the Internet. Crank up the surround sound and one of those little beasts and its Eargasm City!


----------



## rich88uk

Looks good that GK. Wish I could get away with that in my living room haha.


----------



## GibsonKramer

rich88uk said:


> Looks good that GK. Wish I could get away with that in my living room haha.



Well, when the wife walked out one Sunday afternoon, while I was at church and has refused all attempts at reconciliation. Her choices in decorating (which is mostly just being a slob), went out the window. This place was an embarrassment to have anyone over, the way she lives. But, I have my own demons, don't need to worry about hers anymore.

The only thing I worry about, having people over now, is I don't want anyone getting any wise ideas. There's quite a bit of money in that pic, you could easily walk off with. My step-son still lives with me, and while I trust him, I don't know all his friends. I'd want to put things away, before he had someone over.

This is what I replaced the massive pile of @#$% and bookcases she had buried under them, with... in our/my bedroom.


----------



## rich88uk

Sorry to hear that GK that must have been rough. If anything would get me through that sort of shit it would be playing my guitars and music.

You've got a very nice set up there mate. Going off topic a bit, do you find your sl5 gets used much since you got your jubilee? I'm interested in the mini, can't wait to try one out when they finally hit the stores.


----------



## JAC

I don't know if I posted on this thread before. Here is a shot of my single watt JTM1H. I've had it four years now and it still sounds as cool as ever. I wish I also had a JMP1H, that would be awesome.


----------



## rich88uk

Since getting the JTM I've been contemplating selling my JMP as I hardly use it. I prefer the sound of the JTM. I'm waiting to here a mini jubilee in person first and may shift some gear.


----------



## GibsonKramer

rich88uk said:


> Sorry to hear that GK that must have been rough. If anything would get me through that sort of shit it would be playing my guitars and music.
> 
> You've got a very nice set up there mate. Going off topic a bit, do you find your sl5 gets used much since you got your jubilee? I'm interested in the mini, can't wait to try one out when they finally hit the stores.



No, not really. The SL5 is like a small slice of the Jubilee. Voiced exactly the same, except the Jubilee has a lot more range. Plus, I really like the gain stack on the Jubilee. It and the JCM1H are my favorites.

Only reason I haven't traded it, or sold it... is because it's a combo, and it still sounds awesome.


----------



## rich88uk

I'm going to try out both the head and the combo. Decide if to sell the jmp and sl5 for the head or the combo I think. Not feeling the jmp lately and space is a serious issue to have a load of amps lying about if im not using them. I like the sl5 but I think a jubilee would be a better option, I like the way it has different gain stages.


----------



## makatech

Hi, I have the DSL1H together with 1x12 1912 cab. I get fantastic cleans and up to approximately medium heavy gain, working very well for most kind of music, a very flexible amp. I have only been playing 1 1/2 year, thus still a beginner.

I'm looking for something more in the heavier department but I'm not sure what yet, trying to make the flexible DSL even more flexible. ;-) Black Sabbath tones sound fantastic without pedals but sometimes I like playing metall or heavier music as well, (Mastdon, Metallica being two examples) I believe I want a bit more compressed distortion then (at least for Metallica).

I find the Marshall DSL1 to be very sensitive in how it works with distortion pedals, it's far from plug and play. ;-)

Important to adjust eq settings on the amp and the pedal, _specifically the amount of gain on the classic gain channel _correctly for the type of pedal you are using. For some pedals a more warm clean tone is needed otherwise it can sound harsh?

Right now I have a Rat 2 pedal and a Mesa Boogie Throttle box. The Rat 2 sounds good but feels a bit unnecessary using it when the Marshall sounds great without it with exception from the most heavy settings where the fuzz kicks in, I find it to be pretty Marshall like?

I got the chance to buy a Mesa Throttle Box for a good price but I haven't had it for long. I find it pretty sensitive with the Marshall and difficult to dial in good tone. The Throttle Box pushes the Marshall more into American / California type of dist though, changes the sound. The Marshall is not giving it up it's Brittish heritage without a fight though. ;-)

I believe the pedal works best in the heavier department, on the hi gain setting and gain nob between 12-3 clock. When using lower settings than that I believe I prefer the sounds of the Marshall without a pedal. I got some great Mastodon tunes out of it though, pretty good for Metallica too, but demands some tweaking.

I guess I am using for more easy straight forward easy to use pedal.

*Question: *What kind of distortion/od pedals are you other DSL1 owners using or have been trying? I'm very interested to hear about your experiences.

I have not tried it with a tube screamer yet (Maxon or Ibanez), I'm very curious about that, maybe that's all I need to get happy? Looking to buy one used right now but can't find any for a decent price. ;-)


----------



## acidvoodoo

makatech said:


> Hi, I have the DSL1H together with 1x12 1912 cab. I get fantastic cleans and up to approximately medium heavy gain, working very well for most kind of music, a very flexible amp. I have only been playing 1 1/2 year, thus still a beginner.
> 
> I'm looking for something more in the heavier department but I'm not sure what yet, trying to make the flexible DSL even more flexible. ;-) Black Sabbath tones sound fantastic without pedals but sometimes I like playing metall or heavier music as well, (Mastdon, Metallica being two examples) I believe I want a bit more compressed distortion then (at least for Metallica).
> 
> I find the Marshall DSL1 to be very sensitive in how it works with distortion pedals, it's far from plug and play. ;-)
> 
> Important to adjust eq settings on the amp and the pedal, _specifically the amount of gain on the classic gain channel _correctly for the type of pedal you are using. For some pedals a more warm clean tone is needed otherwise it can sound harsh?
> 
> Right now I have a Rat 2 pedal and a Mesa Boogie Throttle box. The Rat 2 sounds good but feels a bit unnecessary using it when the Marshall sounds great without it with exception from the most heavy settings where the fuzz kicks in, I find it to be pretty Marshall like?
> 
> I got the chance to buy a Mesa Throttle Box for a good price but I haven't had it for long. I find it pretty sensitive with the Marshall and difficult to dial in good tone. The Throttle Box pushes the Marshall more into American / California type of dist though, changes the sound. The Marshall is not giving it up it's Brittish heritage without a fight though. ;-)
> 
> I believe the pedal works best in the heavier department, on the hi gain setting and gain nob between 12-3 clock. When using lower settings than that I believe I prefer the sounds of the Marshall without a pedal. I got some great Mastodon tunes out of it though, pretty good for Metallica too, but demands some tweaking.
> 
> I guess I am using for more easy straight forward easy to use pedal.
> 
> *Question: *What kind of distortion/od pedals are you other DSL1 owners using or have been trying? I'm very interested to hear about your experiences.
> 
> I have not tried it with a tube screamer yet (Maxon or Ibanez), I'm very curious about that, maybe that's all I need to get happy? Looking to buy one used right now but can't find any for a decent price. ;-)



Try a Bogner Uberschall or Ecstacy red pedal on the clean channel, they both sound AMAZING with the little DSL1!


----------



## makatech

acidvoodoo: Thanks for your advice. 

I bought a Ibanez Tube Screamer Mini just a couple of hours ago. I've been curious trying a tube screamer and the mini is priced very well, instead of hunting down a used one I simply bought one.

This pedal surprises me in a good way. This is probably of no surprise to you guys but I have never had a tube screamer before. ;-)

It makes my Marshall DSL1H sound a little bit better and it also make my pedals sound a little bit better. Hmm, it's like the final touch, the final "umph" in the overall sound, very promising so far. It for sure gives a better sounding "umph" on the low e string too. ;-)

My Mesa Throttle Box reacts a little bit weird though, got some strange effects if overdriving it too much on the highest gain levels but it definately sounds better if keeping the overdrive on the tube screamer down. Changing the EQ in a good way too, brightening the sound little bit.

My Rat 2 pedal also sound a little bit better.

Most important is that my Marshall DSL1 sounds better without any pedals at all (except from the tube screamer). 

Would be cool if ending up with only this pedal and maybe the Ibanez Analog Delay Mini, they are increadible small and convenient. I have no goal at all having many pedals, I have just been experimenting. One pedal in the loop and one in front of amp would be very convenient.



acidvoodoo said:


> Try a Bogner Uberschall or Ecstacy red pedal on the clean channel, they both sound AMAZING with the little DSL1!


----------



## stillrockin

i would like to find an amp for bedroom
between ht 1 jcm1 dsl 1 and jvm1


----------



## rich88uk

New family pic of my one watters.


----------



## samadams

makatech said:


> Hello from Stockholm, Sweden.
> 
> Today I bought a Marshall DSL 1H together with a Marshall 1912 1x12 (both used in good condition).
> 
> Everything is good so far, sound very good with one exception, I find the hum (when not playing) to be pretty high.
> 
> Not sure if this is because of electricity in my apartment or from the amp transformer in the amp. I have tried some different outlets in my apartment with very small differences.
> 
> The DSL is a high gain unit and perhaps a certain level of hum is to be expected, not sure how much though?
> 
> I have a Laney TI15-112 (one channel - high gain) already but I find the DSL 1H to have much louder hum.
> 
> Your experiences?



How do you like the 150 watt speaker in the 1912 with the 1 watt amp output? Do you think a 20-30 watt speaker would be a better match? I don't know, just asking.


----------



## stillrockin

which amp is better than the sl5?


----------



## Georgiatec

stillrockin said:


> which amp is better than the sl5?



None are better, just different.


----------



## stillrockin

i can' t choose


----------



## Georgiatec

IMHO none of the one watters work well as a combo. The enclosure for the speaker is just too small. However when you go through a decent sized cab with 1, 2 or 4 X 12" speakers, they can sound awesome. If you want a combo go for the SL-5. It works well in stock form. If you already have a speaker cab then I would try and pick up a used JCM1H. The low power mode on the SL-5 is still loud, on the JCM1 you could play it flat out in an apartment on low and not bother your neighbours. In my experience there hasn't been a valve amp made that sounds good quiet, but the one watters come the closest to great tone without deafening folk.
If you can only play quietly because of your location my advice would be to buy a CODE25 when they become available.


----------



## Fuzz2203

I strongly disagree Georgiatec on the first 3, I have all 5 in combo form and the stock speaker just has to go on the first 3. I have g10 greenbacks in the JTM and JMP and they sound great, also have g10 vintage in the JCM. One key to the combos is they have to be sitting on the ground, you get more low end that way. They absolutely sound better through a 412 but the combo can sound very nice


----------



## makatech

Hi,

Well, I don't have too much to compare with, me and my daughter has only played for 1 1/2 years. ;-)

My guess is that 20-30 watt speaker would be a better match, especially for lower volumes but this is just a big guess, you will be able to push it harder.

I like the 1912 cab with the G12B-150 Celestion, I guess it have better bottom end than many other Celestions which some may like some may not? Yes, it makes my DSL1H very loud in the 1W mode if you crank up the volume but still fine to use in the 0,1W.

I bought my DSL1H and 1912 used (in the same deal) otherwise I would probably have bought a much cheaper 1x12 cab.

I know that user "Noddy" on this forum have two 1912s for his two one watters, he will probably give you a much better answer than me.
http://www.marshallforum.com/index....of-1912-1x12-with-g12-150.89762/#post-1496909

From a speaker point of view the power rating of the G12B-150 is 150W but the sensitivity is 98 db/W which is lower than the V30.



samadams said:


> How do you like the 150 watt speaker in the 1912 with the 1 watt amp output? Do you think a 20-30 watt speaker would be a better match? I don't know, just asking.


----------



## makatech

I know that many here recommend the JCM1 (if you can find it...) and from what I have heard it sounds great. 

One thing I do love with my DSL1 is the impressive clean channel (named classic gain channel), not sure if the JCM1 gives you the same flexibility and headroom on clean sounds/settings?


----------



## stillrockin

which amp would you buy for
a lot of harmonics
sustain
feedback
to play the songs of bon jovi ?


----------



## Ant000

Does anyone have the JVM1 and the JMP1?

I have the JMP and am wondering if the JVM is different enough to justify. The only ones I've seen around here are JVM's and DSL's... I love the JMP.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

My only experience is w/ the JVM1. I did some tube rolling & I can get the JVM to sound just like a JCM, but, when set up for the classic JVM sound, I don't think the JCM can get it. There's a certain excitement in the upper harmonics of the JVM that are exclusive to that. Turn the presence up a bit & the thing just screams. I put some funky tubes in certain spots & I got it to sound more tame, which is what makes it sound more like a JCM...

You'd have to try it though to see if that's something you're interested in though. Some people on here got the JVM & didn't like it. I love it though!


----------



## Sailindawg

@Dogs of Doom

I have a JVM 1H as well. What did you finally change your tubes to? What did you use & what tube for what postilion (V1, V2, etc..)? Also, is the JVM 1H simply plug n play in regards to tubes?

Thanks.


----------



## GuitarBuilder

stillrockin said:


> which amp would you buy for
> a lot of harmonics
> sustain
> feedback
> to play the songs of bon jovi ?



JCM-1H into 2 Celestion Vintage 30's


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sailindawg said:


> @Dogs of Doom
> 
> I have a JVM 1H as well. What did you finally change your tubes to? What did you use & what tube for what postilion (V1, V2, etc..)? Also, is the JVM 1H simply plug n play in regards to tubes?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a 12BH7 in V3...

I have vintage tubes in all positions. I'd have to look to be sure, but IIRC, I have:

V4 (1st stage): Telefunken Smooth Long Plate
V2: Philips 7025
V3: Amperex 12BH7A
V5 (PI): Philips 7025
V1 (power): Raytheon Black Long Plate ECC82





I have rolled 12AX7s in V3 & it made the amp sound smoother. More gain, but smoothed it out & thinned it a bit. I also tried a 12BH7A in the power section, but that's where it sounded more like a JCM. You can not run a 12AX7 in the power slot. The 12BH7 tubes make the amp sound more big, more like a 50 watt amp, but at lower volume. Changing tube types really takes away some of the JVM characteristics. Definitely worth playing w/, even if you don't necessarily like the result. At least it gives you a different flavor amp & the understanding of what does what...


----------



## Coronado

Dogs of Doom said:


> My only experience is w/ the JVM1. I did some tube rolling & I can get the JVM to sound just like a JCM, but, when set up for the classic JVM sound, I don't think the JCM can get it. There's a certain excitement in the upper harmonics of the JVM that are exclusive to that. Turn the presence up a bit & the thing just screams. I put some funky tubes in certain spots & I got it to sound more tame, which is what makes it sound more like a JCM...
> 
> You'd have to try it though to see if that's something you're interested in though. Some people on here got the JVM & didn't like it. I love it though!



Gotta agree with DOD - I've been quite amazed with how versatile the JVM1h is, especially with some tube rolling. Took some advice from DOD and tried some vintage tubes (bought some old Mullards at the Dallas Guitar Festival) and you can get some very cool tone with some different types of tubes. Also tried some CP tubes (Tung Sol Gold, Mullard RI CV4004, Ruby HG+, Gold Lion) and the amp has taken on a whole new life as well. I've found you can get quite a significant character change with the 1 watt amps when tube rolling, which is good when you are wanting to see how different tubes work.


----------



## Sailindawg

Many thanks!!!! DoD, that schematic & explanation was greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

You're welcome - thanks to Santiago for setting it all straight. Nice to have info direct from the guy who designed it! He's always been very helpful w/ any questions I've had. The best I can do is also share that w/ anyone who needs to know...


----------



## Philyon

Hi 1w friends, do you know wich footswitch model is supplied with the dsl1's ? I bought a dsl1 combo without these and I'd like to found one.
Thanks


----------



## Sailindawg

It seems as long as you use the Marshall single button foot switch you'll be fine. The single button foot switch that I recieved with my JVM 1H also works with my 1990 JCM 900 MK III 2500 head. One could probably use any make single button foot switch & it should work.


----------



## Eddie van Damon

I have been wanting to try one of these! Where can I find one for sale? Ebay has none. Are they still selling them new?


----------



## jchrisf

There is a 1watt 50th JVM at the Gear page for $575


----------



## JAC

Skull1957 said:


> Largest amp I own is 2 watts  so not much use me trying that ...



Let me guess, the Vox Lil' Night Train?


----------



## makatech

Ok, I have gone crazy on the used pedal market recently. I haven't received them yet though. ;-)

My amp is dsl1h with a 1912 cab.

I will not keep all the pedals though, I will sell what I don't like.

In general I like the dsl1 with exception from the more heavy distorted sounds (metal or stoner rock). I love the classic gain channel, beautiful warm cleans. Also dsl1 works well with a tube screamer mini. For heavy distortion and crazy sustain I have used a Mesa Boogie Throttle Box, a real beast. It's great for some songs but little bit of a one trick pony and it eats some tone.

Now I will evaluate:

Suhr IsoBoost 
Boss SD-1
Mxr GT-OD 
Bogner red 

It will be fun and interesting.

I'm also looking for a used Mxr phase 90 then I am done... ;-)


----------



## makatech

Well... my impressions testing some pedals through the DSL1 head.

Haven't got the IsoBoost yet.

SD-1 and GT-OD offers lots of value on the used market, that's for sure, especially SD-1 which can be found really cheap. SD-1 is a bit more open and brighter but perhaps because it cuts some bass?

GT-OD have more power (which is great for boosting) comparing to SD-1 but GT-OD sometimes sound a bit bassy in my rig (at least when used a boost). Not sure if this is a good thing or not yet, sounds heavy though. My 1912 cab probably "helps" in the bass department/low end department as well though.

I find good settings for SD-1 and GT-OD both when being used as boost only in ultra gain channel or when also using overdrive settings on the pedals through the classic gain channel. They are both very good pedals but which works best for you may depend on speaker setup and kind of music you play.

It's a bit confusing comparing SD-1, GT-OD and Tube Screamer Mini (which I had before), I am not done with my conclusions yet. TS mini may offer a sligthy better sounding defined "umph" in the sound for palm muting on the more heavy settings though, at least when using to TS Mini to boost another pedal, not a bit thing though. The TS mini in general works great for "helping" other pedals sound better.

Bogner Red... ok... this is a good one, Bogner did something right here, it sounds good in general, good string separation, full range of tones and lots of settings. Perhaps not covering the most heavy department but this may actually be a good thing, it is easy using too much gain anyway.

I didn't want to like it this much but I'm afraid I do, it is growing on me. It can also be a litte bit bassy though, probably when using its boost feature, not like the GT-OD though. I need to work more on my amp eq (and pedal tone setting) when using heavy boost settings.

Reason why I didn't want to like the Bogner Red too much is not utilizing the ultra gain channel on the DSL1 I guess? ;-) It's feels more right using both channels on the Marshall like it is supposed to be used.

I also find out recently that John “J.D.” Cronise is using a Bogner Red on his board, very cool, I love the The Sword. 
http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/20499-rig-rundown-the-sword


----------



## makatech

I like the metal sound this guy is getting from his DSL1-H.


----------



## makatech

Terrible low traffic in this thread. I want to know what kind of pedals you are using with your DSL1 and other amps from the 0,1W/1W 50th Anniversay series. 

Question: Anybody knows if the DSL1 is using diode clipping for distortion? I have no idea if this is a bad thing or a good thing but I am curious.


----------



## '2204'

I like the added 'Boost' switch that`s factory-built into my 1 watt JMP1-H amp--puts it kinda into JCM 800 territory


----------



## '2204'

.


----------



## makatech

Update... I now received the used Suhr IsoBoost I bought which is a clean boost with some kind of buffer funtionality built in for boosting long pedal chains.

This is my favorit pedal for boosting so far together with my DSL1 but it took a while for me to understand that using the IsoBoost I get best sound if I keep the boost level down to about 9 a clock - 1 a clock. The IsoBoost simply have more power than the other overdrive pedals I have tested so far (not sure about the db differences but it is affecting the sound more at lower levels).

Also I think/believe my DSL1-H together with my Marshall 1912 is having a lot of low end. So far I have had Bass, Treble and Mid pretty high on the amp. I guess I have been affected about other peoples settings... which may not have been the right setting for me...

I now realise that I get a better sound keeping the bass down on the amp, approximately 11 a clock is good. At least this works best using it with a booster like IsoBoost or a boost from an overdrive like GT-OD.

I am starting to like the distorted sounds from the ultra chain much better now, it is also interesting that all I needed is a little bit of kick from the IsoBoost and also a slight adjusting of the amp's eq settings, the final touch.

Why Suhr IsoBoost you may ask? Reason: I have been recommended it.


----------



## KelvinS1965

wntbtw said:


> I like the added 'Boost' switch that`s factory-built into my 1 watt JMP1-H amp--puts it kinda into JCM 800 territory



Me too (though I've never tried a JCM800 so I'll take your word on that). I also like putting my EP booster in front of my JMP1-H, even at the minimum gain setting it just adds a certain 'something', but higher gains allow me to use my low output Strat and still get a smooth distortion sound.


----------



## makatech

Question to those of you who have tried all or almost all of the 0.1/1 watters.

The DSL1 have a bit mixed reviews (at least in the higher gain area on the ultra channel). 

Question: If talking only about clean sound and the clean channel (classic gain). I find the clean channel on the DSL1 to be fantastic, at least with together with a good cab.

Is the cleans from the dsl1 the best sounding cleans of all the 0.1/1 watters? If not which one is similar sounding or even better?


----------



## Georgiatec

The cleans on the DSL and JVM will be the most versatile as they have dedicated clean channels. The JTM, JMP and JCM cannot be played clean at volume without rolling back the guitar volume to taste. This is, of course, the MO of the big amps they are based on. The JCM does have a pre amp volume control but it still breaks up pretty early with the master on full. When it first came out, I posted a demo of the JCM1 with the master on full and the pre amp gain at different levels to give and idea of the different tones.
Edit......

There you go.


----------



## makatech

Thanks for your reply, clarifying things. 

What about clean channel comparison between DSL1 and JVM1, they have very similar clean channels / sound or the JVM1 have a cleaner clean channel?

Great playing on your JCM1 sound example.



Georgiatec said:


> The cleans on the DSL and JVM will be the most versatile as they have dedicated clean channels. The JTM, JMP and JCM cannot be played clean at volume without rolling back the guitar volume to taste. This is, of course, the MO of the big amps they are based on. The JCM does have a pre amp volume control but it still breaks up pretty early with the master on full. When it first came out, I posted a demo of the JCM1 with the master on full and the pre amp gain at different levels to give and idea of the different tones.
> Edit......
> 
> There you go.


----------



## Georgiatec

makatech said:


> Thanks for your reply, clarifying things.
> 
> What about clean channel comparison between DSL1 and JVM1, they have very similar clean channels / sound or the JVM1 have a cleaner clean channel?
> 
> Great playing on your JCM1 sound example.



Why, thank you....don't know about the playing....I was just messing around for 5 minutes.


----------



## Jakeboy

The JMP1h needs nothing....it is the sound of 70s Rock and hard rock. A Rangemaster type treble booster works great with it...just like on a 70s JMP... The boost switch changes the character to more of an 800 sound...another useable tone.
For any level of dirt up to early 80s metal, I believe this to be the best recording amp ever made. Cleans, not so much....but this amp is not about clean.... 
A CatalinBread Belle Epoch Echoplex clone does sound wonderful too...but oh, yeah, they were used all over 70s JMPs too!


----------



## makatech

Ok, yesterday I bought a used US made Hardwire CM-2 pedal (great price). This is supposed to be like a more hifi and true bypass version of the famous Bad Monkey.

Two different voicings (classic, modified) and also low & high eq settings. I prefer the classic voicing so far, the modified voicing feels more bluesy and vintage but I will try more.

On the classic voicing the CM-2 feels like a tube screamer on steroids, lots of capacity. I have only used this is a boost so far through the ultra gain channel.

I believe the pedal runs on 15 volts (or 18?) internally which may be one of the secrets.

"With the high-output pickups found on some electric guitars, it's not unusual to hear clipping when playing through an effects pedal. This occurs when the voltage range produced by a guitar's pickup is greater than the operating voltage of the effects pedal—normally limited to the voltage supplied by the effect's battery or power supply. HardWire pedals incorporate circuitry that increases the operating voltage headroom above that of the typical pedal. As such, HardWire pedals benefit a wider range of guitars and are also at home in an amplifier's effects loop."

Anyway, I strongly recommend you guys to try pedal and it feels very, very promising together with my Marshall DSL1 head. At least for those of you who prefer to get the gain from the ultra gain channel.

If you already have tried this pedal then please explain why you sold it or got rid of it, this truly feels like a gem. Is there an OD pedal out there with higher boost capacity, which one? ;-)

Not sure why I have missed out on Hardwire until now, perhaps they are seriously underrated or they suck in marketing?

One of the best reverbs out there? The RV-7 with the Lexicon circuit?

A great distortion pedal in SC-2?

Finally the hifi and true bybass version of the Bad Monkey, CM-2?

Hmmm, and all comes for a better price than almost all competitors? (perhaps not the RV-7 though, not sure)


----------



## ShawnMH

A DOD Juice Box is my favorite drive with my DSL1C, - red channel (gain 3 - 4, treble 4, mid 2 - 4, bass 5, shift off/deep - on or off).

I have the Juice Box set so I have a hotter level, more drive, and just a bit more edge. Still sounds and feels like the DSL, just more of the good stuff.

To me, anything over 5 on the DSL's gain turns to mush if you are not using a Stratocaster with single coils. Does this with or without other gain pedals, and is another reason I keep all the tone controls at half or less on the amp too.

It took me awhile to dial in the Juice Box so that it sounded like the DSL naturally - but just more of it without the mush.

There are a lot of other usable sounds in there too, right up to shred. I try to stay in the rock to classic metal area of drive, and I like to have to "dig in" to be shredding.

The Juice Box also sounds good overdriving the green Channel (set up as clean). Nice blues tones, and on either channel, your guitar's volume can get you any cleaner sound you want.

Other pedals that I use with the DSL: TC Electronics Hall of Fame, phaser and flanger (Maxon), DOD Fx65 Chorus, and DOD FX96 Echo FX.

Occasionally I have plugged the combo into a Marshall 8412 cab for a much bigger sound - lots of fun and tone...


----------



## Tonton

makatech said:


> Terrible low traffic in this thread. I want to know what kind of pedals you are using with your DSL1 and other amps from the 0,1W/1W 50th Anniversay series.
> Question: Anybody knows if the DSL1 is using diode clipping for distortion? I have no idea if this is a bad thing or a good thing but I am curious.



I had them all, but sold the JCM/JMP and JTM
As i know DSL1 is full tube path for distortion.
I use whatever pedal i want: wah, univibe, phaser, fuzz, OCD, archer and in the loop: chorus, delay, reverb...




makatech said:


> Question to those of you who have tried all or almost all of the 0.1/1 watters.
> The DSL1 have a bit mixed reviews (at least in the higher gain area on the ultra channel).
> Question: If talking only about clean sound and the clean channel (classic gain). I find the clean channel on the DSL1 to be fantastic, at least with together with a good cab.
> Is the cleans from the dsl1 the best sounding cleans of all the 0.1/1 watters? If not which one is similar sounding or even better?



as was said, the three older ones (JTM/JCM and JMP) not really clean single channel amps, but on 1W low volume can be cleanish
Only the DSL and JVM have real clean channel
For clean i prefer the DSL, the JVM sounds bit more flat/dead to me as i remember, but was some first impression...
The DSL i like the deep swith in but then take some bass out or other way around, both together is a bit much
JVM is really squeeling metal sound on the gain channel (zakk wylde), and DSL more 80's metalrock
I play them both through 2 12" cabinets of the 6101/6912 (see user icon)


----------



## Jakeboy

I also like the Rat and my Monsterpiece STUD Klone with my JMP1.....actually, a Tonebender Mk1 through this just flat out does the Bowie Mick Ronson thing very well...but the Bender takes over any amp and is in contril so it probably will sound that way through any amp....Ymmv


----------



## Coronado

I haven't tried any pedal (other than effects in the loop) with my JVM1H. It has tons of gain, but I may try rolling back the gain a tad and trying my new BE-OD from Friedman. That pedal adds some warmth and some compression. May try a little of that pedal.


----------



## makatech

Ok, on my third Celestion spekar now in my 1912 1x12 cab. Sold the original G12B-150 (an underrated good one though) and I now have a V30 16 ohm and Greenback G12M-25 8 ohm (alternating between these for a while).

I am positively surprised how great the G12M-25 sounds together with vy Marshall DSL1 and *very *surprised not more people recommending this setup (most people seem to recommend the V30 together with the DSL1).

Marshall DSL1 + G12M-25 gives you a true Marshall sound and feeling. Vintage in a good way because it sounds Marshall, not old. 

The G12M-25 is so good together with the DSL1 that OD or distortion pedals is really not needed unless playing some really heavy or metal tunes. It works perfect up to Black Sabbath, AC/DC and stoner music, all kinds of classical rock but stoner sounds good too. Metal, yes, it definately works too but maybe not optimal. When downtuning the slight lack of bottom in the Greenback end is more noticable but it helps maximizing the bass on the DSL1.

Also, importantly, I find the Greenback little bit nicier to my ears in a home environment.

(I don't care about a band situation right now where most probably the V30 will be superior for breaking through the bandmix, I only play at home and the Greenback still is a bit louder than my wife.)

Negative things with Greenback is lacking some bottom end / bass comparing to my former Celestions but at least this almost eliminates risk of unwanted feedback. V30 (and the G12B-150) sounds a bit fatter and better on clean but not a huge difference. Also still a question mark for metal. The V30 is more clear, crisp and more detailed sounding using distortion for metal, _almost nasal_ but the Greenback is more friendly to your ears in a home environment.

This is very personal, of course, but Greenback for sure works for me. I'm very curious about the other low wattage speakers from Celestion (Celestion EVH etc) but this is good for now.


----------



## Georgiatec

makatech said:


> Ok, on my third Celestion spekar now in my 1912 1x12 cab. Sold the original G12B-150 (an underrated good one though) and I now have a V30 16 ohm and Greenback G12M-25 8 ohm (alternating between these for a while).
> 
> I am positively surprised how great the G12M-25 sounds together with vy Marshall DSL1 and *very *surprised not more people recommending this setup (most people seem to recommend the V30 together with the DSL1).
> 
> Marshall DSL1 + G12M-25 gives you a true Marshall sound and feeling. Vintage in a good way because it sounds Marshall, not old.
> 
> The G12M-25 is so good together with the DSL1 that OD or distortion pedals is really not needed unless playing some really heavy or metal tunes. It works perfect up to Black Sabbath, AC/DC and stoner music, all kinds of classical rock but stoner sounds good too. Metal, yes, it definately works too but maybe not optimal. When downtuning the slight lack of bottom in the Greenback end is more noticable but it helps maximizing the bass on the DSL1.
> 
> Also, importantly, I find the Greenback little bit nicier to my ears in a home environment.
> 
> (I don't care about a band situation right now where most probably the V30 will be superior for breaking through the bandmix, I only play at home and the Greenback still is a bit louder than my wife.)
> 
> Negative things with Greenback is lacking some bottom end / bass comparing to my former Celestions but at least this almost eliminates risk of unwanted feedback. V30 (and the G12B-150) sounds a bit fatter and better on clean but not a huge difference. Also still a question mark for metal. The V30 is more clear, crisp and more detailed sounding using distortion for metal, _almost nasal_ but the Greenback is more friendly to your ears in a home environment.
> 
> This is very personal, of course, but Greenback for sure works for me. I'm very curious about the other low wattage speakers from Celestion (Celestion EVH etc) but this is good for now.



I use Greenbacks with all of my 1 watters now. Either in a 1 x 12 or 2 x 12. cab


----------



## makatech

Georgiatec said:


> I use Greenbacks with all of my 1 watters now. Either in a 1 x 12 or 2 x 12. cab



Cool!


----------



## Jakeboy

Greenies in a 2x10 config are perfect for my jmp1.....but it also loves a 2x12 of v30s.


----------



## Sailindawg

Try a WGS-ET 65. I run my JVM 1H through a closed back birch cab. Very nice speaker. Very nicely rounded, bass is deep & highs are nice without being sharp or overly treble. The WGS speaker is a take of the Celestion 12-65.


----------



## TristanDay

makatech said:


> Ok, on my third Celestion spekar now in my 1912 1x12 cab. Sold the original G12B-150 (an underrated good one though) and I now have a V30 16 ohm and Greenback G12M-25 8 ohm (alternating between these for a while).
> 
> I am positively surprised how great the G12M-25 sounds together with vy Marshall DSL1 and *very *surprised not more people recommending this setup (most people seem to recommend the V30 together with the DSL1).
> 
> Marshall DSL1 + G12M-25 gives you a true Marshall sound and feeling. Vintage in a good way because it sounds Marshall, not old.
> 
> The G12M-25 is so good together with the DSL1 that OD or distortion pedals is really not needed unless playing some really heavy or metal tunes. It works perfect up to Black Sabbath, AC/DC and stoner music, all kinds of classical rock but stoner sounds good too. Metal, yes, it definately works too but maybe not optimal. When downtuning the slight lack of bottom in the Greenback end is more noticable but it helps maximizing the bass on the DSL1.
> 
> Also, importantly, I find the Greenback little bit nicier to my ears in a home environment.
> 
> (I don't care about a band situation right now where most probably the V30 will be superior for breaking through the bandmix, I only play at home and the Greenback still is a bit louder than my wife.)
> 
> Negative things with Greenback is lacking some bottom end / bass comparing to my former Celestions but at least this almost eliminates risk of unwanted feedback. V30 (and the G12B-150) sounds a bit fatter and better on clean but not a huge difference. Also still a question mark for metal. The V30 is more clear, crisp and more detailed sounding using distortion for metal, _almost nasal_ but the Greenback is more friendly to your ears in a home environment.
> 
> This is very personal, of course, but Greenback for sure works for me. I'm very curious about the other low wattage speakers from Celestion (Celestion EVH etc) but this is good for now.



I just got a Dsl1h it was brand new and had been on display at Sam ash. I got lucky. 
I bought an orange 1x12 cab with v30 for the dsl head. I played for a couple weeks and it sounds good. But I wanted to try a greenback. Mf was sold old, so I bought a creamback. It sounds amazing. I've been using the red channel with the gain turned to 2 and volume turned to 7. I run my les Paul standard with the volume on 8 and the tone on 7. Then running an OCD + echoplex preamp + catalinbread talisman for my reverb. Really getting that late 60's early 70's tone. Awesome little amp. Best home practice amp I've ever owned. I won't post here about the tubes, since this is a speaker thread but I contacted Marshall and they told me in an email what each tube is doing. If your interested shot me a pm.


----------



## slide222

I have the first 3 heads and I am building a 2x12 with 2 16 ohm eminence cannabis rex 50 watts 12 inch speaker's
I have heard a lot of good things said about these speakers , that they have excellent cleans , which is more my thing than distortion sounds - I like to hear the tonality of the guitar , the pickups , with a slight edge just coming tru-i am most looking forward to hearing the jtm , tru these speakers but they should all sound good

I have my 2x12 cabinet ready to go and just need to get the money to get the speakers, and if I like it I might build another- i have 2 off g12 80 1981 speakers 16ohm so i could use those for another , and i have 1 16 ohm 25 watt greenie, so if i buy a 2nd one then that could makeup another
i am a big fan of 8ohm 2 x12's


----------



## makatech

Very interesting reading about your speaker experiences, heavily influences the sound that's for sure, it is very fun testing different speakers.

I believe the 0,1W/1W watters sound* much better *with at least a 12 speaker (huge difference), the big problem is of course they quickly become less friendly for an apartment (running a 12 speaker or more on 1watt mode....). ;-)

*Question: *What about headphones and the 50th Anniversary amps? I haven't tried this yet but it should be possible utilizing the DI out to a sound card or through a headphone amp directly, right? I read about unplugging the speaker while utilizing DI, it's safe?

Still alternating between V30 and Greenback. First when I heard Greenback with my DSL1-H I had some kind of holy grail experience, good sounding. ;-) I asked Johan on this forum and he also made me curious about G12T-75 though (at least the older ones, 80th). If the G12T-75 sounds like a Greenback (kind of) but with better bass then it could be the one for me. I like both V30 and Greenback but they are different, that's for sure. It's funny reading about V30 on the net, because some people simply hate them while some love them. ;-) Personally I have mixed feelings, live they are probably great being heard through the mix etc.

Sometimes I find V30 being a little bit harsh and rough on the ears in a home environment (at least my chinese V30 16 ohm), it gets ok (much better) with some EQ tweaking though. Actually I like the V30 more and more, perhaps I have gotten used to it. Also my daughter told me she prefered the V30 when we did an a and b test... (she is playing too).

Greenback sounds fantastic on a lot of music, classic rock and you get a true Marshall vibe (in a good way), a sound you have heard before. For a lot of music/songs I fiind pedals to be unnecessary with a Greenback, is it that good.

The "problem": I like lots of different types of music and for more heavy distorted tunes and for downtuning I find V30 slightly better, it has better bass and therefore handles downtuning better?

I have only been playing for two years and have no experience in Creambacks or Eminence Cannabis but I will listen to sound clips. 

*TristanDay: *Sent you a pm, of course I would like that tube information, interesting. 

I haven't touched the stock tubes though. I read about JJs being a bit darker, Tung sols a bit brighter, in general. I assume we are talking about very small differences though?

I guess the DSL1 is pretty bright stock (?), that's my impression anyway but of course it depends on speaker and EQ tweaking etc.


----------



## Trapland

I don't this those tube differences are small. In some amps it is remarkable what a difference they make. Personally I never do anything to make my tone darker since all my amps have treble knobs.


----------



## makatech

Trapland said:


> I don't this those tube differences are small. In some amps it is remarkable what a difference they make. Personally I never do anything to make my tone darker since all my amps have treble knobs.



Interesting, only having played about two years I have never changed tubes, only reading about it but I definately lacks knowledge and of course experience in this area.

I have both seen recommendations about JJ and Tung Sols for DSL1, I didn't know the different were so big. I do know that JJs are much cheaper though. ;-)I assume there are many other tubes, brands etc which should work fine too depending on fine tuning and taste.

Did you change stock tubes in your DSL1?


----------



## Trapland

I have tried different preamp tubes in pretty much hundreds of amps I've owned. Not a dls1, but I was surprised at how much difference it made on a jmp1 and jcm1.

Some tubes in some parts of some amps can be a more subtle change, but others can be quite pronounced. Some may disagree, but if it's a tone shaping stage and later in the path, it could be big. It helps to have an idea what each tube does.


----------



## slide222

I had a moment today, that I can now laugh at but not at the time - I have 3 off 1 watt heads sitting on 3 1x12 cabs , and I was playing with a lead that was not overly long and I was siting playing in front of this stack , and I would step forward and adjust the controls as I played the jmp, and as I reached /stepped forward I stood on the lead , and all of a sudden they came falling on to me and I had to catch all the heads with one hand whilst holding the guitar in the other hand

luckerly I did catch them all ok and thankfully the 1x12's stayed put because of their weight


----------



## slide222

I thought I better bring this tread back to life as its disappearing into the abiss
I got 2 enenence cannabis rex 50 watts 12 inch speakers yesterday and have them loaded in a 2x12 cab, and had a quick go last night but it was getting late and I do like to run my 1 watters on 1 watt

so today my no1 job is to test my 1 watt heads jtm, jmp, jcm , and see what head I like best tru the cannabis rex speakers- the cones are green .lol , so if I don't like the speakers you know what i'll do, lol


----------



## Jakeboy

My JMP1H is simply incredible for recording with a 2x10 GB cab. I love this amp more than I can say. I have started running a Colorsound Overdriver clone in front of it and it is Aerosmith City from the 70s. 
It is the sound of the 70s. 
Perfect for the BLOOZEROCK where I live. Just sayin....


----------



## KelvinS1965

I like to use my EP booster into my JMP1-H, I have a single 1x12 with a Greenback speaker and it sounds great for 70s rock. I like my tube screamer into it as well.


----------



## slide222

i have a 12 greenback and the jmp1 does sound good tru it but I think the jtm1 just edges it tru the greenie , but the differences are small , but a 25 greenback is a brilliant rock speaker

still playing the cannabis rex speakers and I think the jmp1 sounds best tru these but they will need to breakin before I finally decide , but its looking like jcm1 tru a 2x12 of g12 80 1981 vintage speakers which I just need to get another empty palmer 2x12 to put those in , the hemp cone rex's for the jmp1 and a pair of 25 greenbacks in another palmer cabinet (made by eminence) for the jtm1 but its gonna be a few weeks before its completed

but plz do tell of your speaker choice's as it is a great way to alter the sound to your choice
I haven't tried these 1 waters tru a v30 yet , has any one else ? and what was your opinion?


----------



## slide222

these cannabis coned eminence rex speakers are getting a little looser now and deffinately sound fantasic with the jmp1 and i'm playing my strat tru it on 8 and i'm getting endless sustain and feedback and a glorious rock sound all that with 70's level coil single coil fender pups, and no pedals involved


----------



## John BNY

I've been playing mostly my 100 watt amps for rehearsals and gigs, and hadn't played my JVM 1C in a while. I plugged my ES 335 into it this morning, and I had forgotten how much I like the tones this amp produces with the 8 inch speaker. The speaker is nicely broken in now, and it has some really great warm tones for a small speaker.


----------



## Solid State

I absolutely love the sound of the JMP1 - are there any other low wattage amps that get that sound?


----------



## langmurf

slide222 said:


> I haven't tried these 1 waters tru a v30 yet , has any one else ? and what was your opinion?



I have the Offset head/cab rig. I also have an Orange PPC112 with a V30.

The Offset head through the V30 sounds a tad bit louder, which, I guess is not too surprising, considering the V30 is a 12" and the Offset cab has a 10" in it. (Don't know the efficiency ratings for the two speakers... which, of course, plays a huge part in volume output.)

That said, the Marshall 10" speaker has more sparkle and 3D at lower volumes, imho.

Not very technical, I know...


----------



## Stradlin

Just wanted to say that I love my JMP1, incredible classic tones through a 2061CX and a SG Standard


----------



## Jakeboy

I have ran the JMP1H through a 2x12 ov V30s and it sounded great, but not as great as the 2 GBs, IMO.
The GBs have THAT sound with the JMP.

Someone asked about over low wattage amps....I have a Mesa TA15 that has a 5 watt mode with a master and the Hi1 channel is VERY Marshally...more JCM than JMP to my ears. NOw THAT bad boy just rips through the V30s...


----------



## slide222

I used to run jtm1H , jmp1H , jcm1H all tru 1x12's and had it all in a stack , and ran my 3, 1 watt heads like this , and last year I decided I wanted to run them tru 2x12's, and I got it all finished last week , and have it all in a stack - heres how I have them ,

jtm1h tru a 2x12 of eminence cannabis rex 50watts 16ohm 101.7 db , very loud

jmp1H tru a 2x12 of mixed greenbacks 1off g12M-75 hz 25 watt 98db and 1 off g12H-55 hz 100db nicely loud

jcm1H tru a 2x12 of 1981 g12 80 100 db toneally and beautifully loud

i'm still playing about with it but I love these as I have them and have experimented this week with different combonations and found what I have here works the best , and variation is astonishing
the cannabis rex are quite a soft sound until you push em and they break up very nicely
the greenback mix is break up heaven and one side is dominated by bass frequencies and one side is dominated by treble frequencies and as my first speaker mix in a 2x12 i'm very very plzd and love the mixture
the g12 80's with bass cones need no introduction- very little break up with a deep bass sound , smooth allowing the tones of the jcm1H to come tru very nicely , and doesn't the jcm1H have a massive array of tones

but the variation in sound of the 1 watt heads is amazing in this setup 
no humbuckers were harmed in this exersize and single coils used excullsively


----------



## Georgiatec

With proper micing they record absolutely beautifully too. There really is no need for a cranked 100 watter anymore. My toughest decision is whether to use the JTM, JMP or JCM800


----------



## slide222

I have noticed my jtm1H is louder than the other 2 , and this is something I have noticed before when trying out 1x12 cabs , it is quite noticeable , i'll have jtm volume 4 1/2, and to get the same volume out of the jmp , i'll have that on 8, and to get the same volume out of the jcm i'll have that vollume 10, preamp 6 or 7


----------



## Georgiatec

Yep...the JTM is loudest then the JMP with the JCM800 the quietest. I think it is because of the preamp gain circuit whereas the other two have no master volume type set-up.


----------



## Jakeboy

My JMP1h records so very, very well. With low output P90s and the volume on 3, I get this old school 50s type blues tone......but man is it ever perfect on 7 being pushed with a treble booster. It is THAT sound!


----------



## Mountain Jammer

Hello everyone, I'm the new guy. Just got a JMP-1C. Really love it so far.

I'd like to run it into a 50-watt JVM head and 4x12. Do I simply put the 1-watter on low output and run an instrument cable from the speaker out into the the JVM? Which loop do I use on that, FX loop return or power amp in?

Appreciate the help, I'm just starting to educate myself about this amp.


----------



## Medronio

You can switch the JMP to low power mode and use an instrument cable to connect it to the JVM.
Me personal would plug it in the power amp return of the JVM, so you use the JMP as preamp and the JVM as a poweramp only.
Don't know if theres any different opinion on that?


----------



## Mountain Jammer

Medronio said:


> You can switch the JMP to low power mode and use an instrument cable to connect it to the JVM.
> Me personal would plug it in the power amp return of the JVM, so you use the JMP as preamp and the JVM as a poweramp only.
> Don't know if theres any different opinion on that?



Thanks. Every mention of this technique has always involved a 100-watt head. I need to find out if this can safely be done with a 50W.


----------



## Medronio

For sure!
Theres no need for a specific Wattage of the power amp.
Bigger amps are just louder and so on.
You can do that with every amp that features a power amp in or (serial) fx return.
Most people say the 1 watters rock big time this way.
Well now its up to you ;-)


----------



## Gianni

Mountain Jammer said:


> Hello everyone, I'm the new guy. Just got a JMP-1C. Really love it so far.
> 
> I'd like to run it into a 50-watt JVM head and 4x12. Do I simply put the 1-watter on low output and run an instrument cable from the speaker out into the the JVM? Which loop do I use on that, FX loop return or power amp in?
> 
> Appreciate the help, I'm just starting to educate myself about this amp.



www.marshallforum.com/threads/how-to-slave.48644


----------



## Mountain Jammer

Gianni said:


> www.marshallforum.com/threads/how-to-slave.48644



Thank you. Looks like I can just go with my original plan. Here goes!


----------



## Georgiatec

Go through the FX return of your JVM not the input. The signal is way too hot to put through the pre-amp of your JVM. Folks with the DSL1 & JVM1 may fair better because the low level signal is balanced and more suitable to go via an amp input. I would still go via the FX return though as you can balance the signal with the return level on the JVM. The JTM and JMP don't work so well going into a bigger amp because they have no master volume, so if you want to crank the volume on the one watters to get them cooking they produce too hot a signal and lots of noise going through the slave amp. No harm in trying it though. I always use my JCM1 because it has a master volume that lets you crank the pre-amp then balance the output with the master and the FX return level on the slave amp.....I use a JMD1 50 watt head and it works very well indeed.


----------



## Medronio

I got the JTM and JCM Heads. Think i will keep them.
Did anybody do some tube rolling on them?
Theres lots of talk about tube rolling on the JMP head but none for the two mentioned.
Anybody wants to share their experience on them?


----------



## Mountain Jammer

These two are falling in love.


----------



## Blueslicks




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blueslicks said:


> View attachment 40678


dookie mod? ...


----------



## Gianni

Blueslicks said:


> View attachment 40678



This just made me wish I had a daughter learning to play the guitar. 

• www.instagram.com/p/BSV5yTvAojW
• https://marshallamps.tumblr.com/post/159071315496/inspired-by-the-legendary-marshall-major-200


----------



## Georgiatec

Medronio said:


> I got the JTM and JCM Heads. Think i will keep them.
> Did anybody do some tube rolling on them?
> Theres lots of talk about tube rolling on the JMP head but none for the two mentioned.
> Anybody wants to share their experience on them?


Both those amps have 2 x 12ax7's and one 12au7 working push pull in the power section. If you read the very first post in this thread, you will find me advising an unbalanced vintage 12au7 is the best tone upgrade you can do. Both my JTM1 and JCM1 have vintage Mullards all the way....they are very hard to beat when running amps flat out, which is what the 1 watt amps are all about.


----------



## slide222

jtm1 h tru a 2x12 of eminence 50 watt cannabis rex speakers , and its loud and great clean tones that have an edge to them , nice bass tones and very expressive and fantastic overtones with my strat going tru and its only on 5 and they handle distortion very well too- I am surprized they don't get more of a mention on this forum , and mine now 3 months old have loosened up nicely now i'm loving them

I never play my tube amps on 10 , and find the peak is around 7, after that they become fuzzy with bassy distortion overload and find it messy , I prefere a clearer distortion sound with good separation , and I find this with all my tube amps , and my 3, 1 watt heads too , but each to their own , i'm oldskool and not a fan of ultra distortion


----------



## Georgiatec

That's the great thing with these amps there are so many ways to great tone without blowing the windows out. I back the guitar off to get that vintage tone but then like the flat out tone for soloing....especially the JTM where the notes sort of blend into each other.


----------



## Roudan

sorry if the question has bee asked before. Which cab to go with DSL1H? I like to have both clean and distortion. Thanks

Also I have a Yamaha THR10, is it worth to buy DSL1H? Thanks


----------



## TubeStack

I love my JTM1 combo! Best at-home Marshall I've ever owned, play it every day.

View media item 9059


----------



## robbo

21 Watts...


----------



## Georgiatec

Roudan said:


> sorry if the question has bee asked before. Which cab to go with DSL1H? I like to have both clean and distortion. Thanks
> 
> Also I have a Yamaha THR10, is it worth to buy DSL1H? Thanks



Any 8 or 16 ohm cab will work with a DSL1H. The THR10 is a great amp, but has a kind of really produced polished tone. If you want true Marshall valve tones at lower volumes a DSL1 will do the job.


----------



## Medronio

Did someone find the JCM 1 is lacking Bass/low end?
I`m using it with a 2061X Cab und i find it is missing the low end thump and bass.
It only gets good if it is cranked to 10 on 1 Watt Mode but thats too loud for home use.

Anyone experienced this too and got a solution (changing tubes?)?

Regards


----------



## Blueslicks

Medronio said:


> Did someone find the JCM 1 is lacking Bass/low end?
> I`m using it with a 2061X Cab und i find it is missing the low end thump and bass.
> It only gets good if it is cranked to 10 on 1 Watt Mode but thats too loud for home use.
> 
> Anyone experienced this too and got a solution (changing tubes?)?
> 
> Regards



Do not use half watt mode. Use the full 1 watt setting then crank the volume on the amp while using an external attenuation device to bring the decibles down. IMO 1 watt attenuated sounds less anemic than half a watt attenuated. Keeping in mind one must be realistic with expectations towards a "cranked amp vibe" when trying to achieve a non eviction accommodating apt friendly volume at 3:00am. I use a PB100 with my jtm1 offset. It sounds killer to me and carries enough mojo with sustain, sensitivity and feel to inspire creativity. Better than anything else I ever tried and I've tried a lot of them.


----------



## slide222

I run my jcm1H tru a 2x12 of 2 g12 80 (1981 vintage) that I brought new in a 4x12 and later broke up , and these speakers give the sound a full deep sound and large amounts of tone from bass to treble

I have never noticed a lack of bass , I have them In a closed back palmer 2x12 and it has plenty of thump


----------



## JeffH

Although 1 watt might be loud, it might not be enough to fully drive your speakers.


----------



## ShawnMH

<--- My DSL1C easily drives the VS8412 in my AV pic, as does a 1/2 watt ZVex Nano head. Plenty of thump from both, big amp sounds at controllable (and neighbor complaint loud if you want it) levels.


----------



## Jakeboy

These 1 waters are simply ridiculously good. At least my JMP1h is......I need no other amp to record rock/hard rock from the late 60s forward.


----------



## Georgiatec

Medronio said:


> Did someone find the JCM 1 is lacking Bass/low end?
> I`m using it with a 2061X Cab und i find it is missing the low end thump and bass.
> It only gets good if it is cranked to 10 on 1 Watt Mode but thats too loud for home use.
> 
> Anyone experienced this too and got a solution (changing tubes?)?
> 
> Regards



The JCM1 is quite a bright amp. The Anniversary speakers in your 2061cx won't help. The ones in my 2061cx were very bright and harsh sounding. I've replaced them with some vintage Greenbacks. Not everyone has these lying around but my next choice would be new Heritage G12H-30 Greenbacks with 55htz bass cones.
I'm also fortunate enough to be able to run my 1 watt amps flat out all the time too.


----------



## Mountain Jammer

I just put my JMP-1C up for sale in the classifieds, at a very good price. Check it out!


----------



## aussiebluesville

photobucket acc deleted


----------



## aussiebluesville

Is this the correct tube layout on the dsl1c

v1 12ax7, v2 12ax7, v3 12au7, v4 12ax7
v5 power tube 12au7


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think it's the same as the JVM.


----------



## aussiebluesville

i just opened up my dsl 1c and took each tube out and layout as per picture is :
v1 with cannister had a 12ax7 and closest to input jack?, v2 12ax7, v3 12au7, v4 12ax7, v5 12au7
so is v5 the power tube in the picture, and have they relabled the sockets ie
on the jvm it shows v1 as where my pic shows v5


----------



## JAC

I'm glad I got one of the 947 JTM1H models when I did. I wish I could have got a few other ones like the JMP1H and the DSL1H. I've played all the head versions with the exception of the DSL1H. I heard a demo of one which sounded pretty nice.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

aussiebluesville said:


> View attachment 43318
> 
> i just opened up my dsl 1c and took each tube out and layout as per picture is :
> v1 with cannister had a 12ax7 and closest to input jack?, v2 12ax7, v3 12au7, v4 12ax7, v5 12au7
> so is v5 the power tube in the picture, and have they relabled the sockets ie
> on the jvm it shows v1 as where my pic shows v5


That's because I made that diagram from the head, where the tubes go up, not down. 

What you are calling V1, is V4...

I got the info from pulling the chassis:




& discussing it w/ the amp's designer...


----------



## aussiebluesville

Now thats how it works on the dsl 1c combo as per pic!..... confusing as i was going off most other amps layout as v1 was normally closest to input


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Usually the V (valve) # goes in order. For some reason they chose to number these out of order. As long as you understand, as the diagram indicates, you should be ok.


----------



## aussiebluesville

Another question with dsl 1c . can i run a marshall 1912 1x12 cab with a 8ohm speaker or is it better to run with a 16ohm ....any tonal or volume difference


----------



## Georgiatec

aussiebluesville said:


> Another question with dsl 1c . can i run a marshall 1912 1x12 cab with a 8ohm speaker or is it better to run with a 16ohm ....any tonal or volume difference



You can run either. Some say 8 ohm speakers are louder than 16, but I'm yet to tell any difference.


----------



## makatech

I really like the Nano Big Muff for my DSL1H 50th Anniversary and I am _very_ curious to hear about your experiences?

I rarely use it alone (almost never), mostly I run it _after _an OD pedal in the classic gain (clean) channel and it fattens up the sound and improves the sustain in the most impressive way, also it remove some harshness in the sound (good for home usage). Not suitable for all music but sometimes it's perfect.

If you guys haven't tried this it's time, you have to use the Muff with care though because it's a monster, try really low settings first ;-)

I use my DSL1H together with a 1912 cab loaded with a 16ohm chinese made V30.


----------



## makatech

I bought the replacement valve kit for my Marshall DSL1H from ampvalves.co.uk (JJ tubes) and I definately hear an improvement from the original valves 00067 (JJ Low Microphony Red Logo), 00049 x 2 (Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo) and 00009 x 2 (No selection White Logo). First time in my life replacing tubes but it was really easy and took me perhaps 40 minutes (the entire process).
https://www.ampvalves.co.uk/product/replacement-valve-kit-for-marshall-dsl1-50th-anniversary/

Easier to achieve a "no pedal is needed sound" ;-) and hmmm better clarity or definition I think? Perhaps they match well with my V30 speaker too. The difference is more noticable on the red channel.


----------



## slagg

Gads man JJ's are some of the most god awful tubes you could put in there(DULL)IMO.


----------



## makatech

slagg said:


> Gads man JJ's are some of the most god awful tubes you could put in there(DULL)IMO.



I'm sure there are better ones but I believe you are exaggerating a bit, you are a friend of strong words? ;-) Please tell me about your favorite tubes for this amp.

First time ever I changed tubes, it's an improvement from the original ones but I'm sure there are better.

I'm also suspecting they match well with my V30 which sometimes was a bit harsh for home usage.


----------



## slagg

Dull lifeless,dark 12ax7's by far.Try some Mullards or Tungsols,or go NOS RFT's


----------



## makatech

slagg said:


> Dull lifeless,dark 12ax7's by far.Try some Mullards or Tungsols,or go NOS RFT's



Well I am certainly not an expert in this area area at all (this was my first tube change ever) but I am not gigging or playing at a venue, my amp is for home usage. Perhaps the dsl1h _slightly_ darker voiced removing _little_ harshness/highs when I play it at home through my V30 is good for my ears?

You are describing JJs being awful, dull, lifeless, dark, terrible etc and this may be a slight exaggeration too? ;-) A lot obviously is depending on the actual amp too and the situation?

Interesting article here, he is selling JJ valves though... ;-)
https://www.ampvalves.co.uk/myths-about-valves-and-what-really-matters/


----------



## slagg

O k


----------



## Jakeboy

Still loving my JMP1h...it remains my go-to recording amp along with my tweed Champ....


----------



## slagg

Love to get one of those JMP's


----------



## slagg

makatech said:


> Well I am certainly not an expert in this area area at all (this was my first tube change ever) but I am not gigging or playing at a venue, my amp is for home usage. Perhaps the dsl1h _slightly_ darker voiced removing _little_ harshness/highs when I play it at home through my V30 is good for my ears?
> 
> You are describing JJs being awful, dull, lifeless, dark, terrible etc and this may be a slight exaggeration too? ;-) A lot obviously is depending on the actual amp too and the situation?
> 
> Interesting article here, he is selling JJ valves though... ;-)
> https://www.ampvalves.co.uk/myths-about-valves-and-what-really-matters/



That article is B.S.period.They are not the same as the original Tesla tubes,Fucking hog wash.Got you to buy those tubes tho.


----------



## slagg

TAD 12ax7
Gold lion 12ax7
Ruby 12ax7HG
Mullard reissue 12ax7
All new production miles better then JJ


----------



## makatech

slagg said:


> TAD 12ax7
> Gold lion 12ax7
> Ruby 12ax7HG
> Mullard reissue 12ax7
> All new production miles better then JJ



This is interesting and perhaps wellknown in the guitar society worldwide but I have completed missed the fact that JJs sucks.

Perhaps there should be made a warning sticky post about buying JJs on this site helping out beginners like me?

I assume this article is crap and a lie too?
https://www.eurotubes.com/store/pc/how do the jjs compare.htm


----------



## slagg

same company.if you like them thats cool whatever


----------



## makatech

slagg said:


> same company.if you like them thats cool whatever



Oh, Eurotubes is actually the same company as ampvalves.co.uk (?) cool good finding. 

I understand there are better and more expensive tubes than JJ, the new information for me is the information that they are dull, dark and awful in general. That's the impression you are giving me. You may very well be right and if I knew this before I would most probably have bought other tubes.

Since no other users are disagreeing with you here I assume you are right. The JJs definitely sound better than the original valves from 2012 in my dsl1h though.


----------



## slagg

Just use what you like man.I should have just said the JJ's are very "Dark" tubes.A lot of people say they are like having a "blanket" over your speakers.I would not go that far,but to me they are just plain "Muddy".I play tube amps for the dynamics that tubes provide.The JJ's are anything but dynamic.If you ever get your hands on some good NOS tubes you'll understand.I'm sorry if it felt like I was bashing you,it was not my intent.
BTW, Eurotubes is a JJ distributor,same with Ampvalves,there shit is always the "best"


----------



## makatech

slagg said:


> Just use what you like man.I should have just said the JJ's are very "Dark" tubes.A lot of people say they are like having a "blanket" over your speakers.I would not go that far,but to me they are just plain "Muddy".I play tube amps for the dynamics that tubes provide.The JJ's are anything but dynamic.If you ever get your hands on some good NOS tubes you'll understand.I'm sorry if it felt like I was bashing you,it was not my intent.
> BTW, Eurotubes is a JJ distributor,same with Ampvalves,there shit is always the "best"



It's cool man ;-) I was fully expecting some people would argue against you but since none are doing this I suspect you may be right. Since changing tubes was a really easy process I may try different ones in the future, also these JJs weren't expensive.

I know at least one person here had success with Tungsols in the DSL1H, I believe they are almost double the price but perhaps worth it.

Also, it is my ears, I will do some more playing next week and listen, my first impression was very good together with my V30 speaker, a bit softer sounding removing some harshness with better distortion, perhaps a more "modern" sound fitting what I play better.

What tubes are you running in your amp?


----------



## acidvoodoo

Tung-sols sound great in the DSL1


----------



## JeffMcLeod

"The official 1 watt thread"

lmao!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

1 Watt of LOUD! ...


----------



## slide222

i put jj's in my 3, 1 watt heads and they brighten them up a bit and sound good

there may be better more expensive tubes , but not everyone has a shed full of tubes to try out


----------



## makatech




----------



## slagg

Love the debate ! Wakes everybody up lol. I myself run NOS RFT 12ax7 in V1,NOS RCA 7025 V2,NOS Amperex Bugleboy 12au7 V3. I have the cheap version of this amp DSL 1 cr, but I dig it. The tubes are worth more then the amp LOL.


----------



## Medronio

Hello dear Marshall friends!
I just bought a JTM1 Combo and love it. Had 4 of the 5 1 Watt Heads and sold one after another just to try someting new but because it stood out of the whole range of 1 watters the JTM1 was always on my mind. Finally it is back and as a combo it is the perfect home amp to me.

Anyway, i want to use the Combo feeding a Mooer Radar or similar cab modeller going into my mixing desk. Because i do not have a Mooer or Two Notes Captor at the moment i want to aks if anybody tried this and can share their experiences please.?
How does it sound and is it safe to use the 1 Watt JTM1 in low power mode with an IR cab simulator plugged into the speaker out of the JTM1?

Best regards
Sascha


----------



## Damian Josefsberg

I just got the JTM 1H offset. The tone control has no effect on the sound. I tried on different volume levels. I tried different cabinets. I also changed the tubes. Any ideas?


----------



## slagg

Take it to Marshall warranty tech.Expensive amp and collectable.Have it fixed by a pro.


----------



## Georgiatec

JeffMcLeod said:


> "The official 1 watt thread"
> 
> lmao!


Meaning?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Georgiatec said:


> Meaning?




lol nothing. It's just funny...cute...that's all.


----------



## Jakeboy

I just got a new closed back 1x10 cab for my JMP1....I plan to record it with this cab...I was using a couple different 1x12s and a cool 2x10 open back.
The new 1x10 has a Greenback 10 in it and is finally starting to Breaking the speaker. Sounds like a Marshall.


If I want more of a room filling sound, I connect a 1x12 in series for a 16 ohm load. I am hoping this 1x10 will record really really well. The 2x10 sure did...but it is in a 4 own configuration now getting pummeled by a Blonde Bassman.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

probably posted this here pages back, but, here's my JVM1 w/ a 112AVT fitted w/ a GB25...





> Playing w/ new mics. Have my new ISO box set-up. Recording the tone of my Marshall JVM-1 w/ AVT 1x12 (greenback 25 watt) Strat w/ bridge humbucker - old strings. EV ND468 & Senheisser MK4. No effects, just panned 75% each mic.



here's another, more gain:





> Trying out a Philips 12BH7A tube in the power section of my JVM1. It calls for a 12AU7.
> 
> Tele straight into it. 1912 cab's are loaded w/:
> 
> V30
> H30
> mic'd w/ Sennheiser MK4 in an ISO box.
> 
> mixed w/ simulated out going through Alesis MQuadroverb II


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> probably posted this here pages back, but, here's my JVM1 w/ a 112AVT fitted w/ a GB25...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's another, more gain:


----------



## Jakeboy

Ok...I miss running the 2x10 with the JMP1h so I traded a pedal for another GB10 and ordered another 1x10 cab so I will have a cool mini-stack....what is it about JMPs that they sound better with multiple Greenbacks over just 1?


----------



## eastsidecincy

@darth....great collection of guitars and amps dude...


----------



## KelvinS1965

Jakeboy said:


> Ok...I miss running the 2x10 with the JMP1h so I traded a pedal for another GB10 and ordered another 1x10 cab so I will have a cool mini-stack....what is it about JMPs that they sound better with multiple Greenbacks over just 1?



I run mine into a 2x12 cab loaded with Greenbacks. The cab in my avatar has a single Vintage 30 and doesn't sound as good (though it looks nice), partly due to the size of the cab as well I guess. I can't get the 2x12 out easily though as I installed it behind my projector screen for a 'steath' guitar gear install, which helps with WAF.  I've tried it into my Mini Jubilee 2x12 cab as well (more Vintage 30s) but prefer the Greenbacks for the JMP.

Must get mine out as I haven't played it in ages.


----------



## dleake

I recently had a custom cab made for my 1 watt heads. It's a baltic birch 1x12 measuring 20x20x10 with vintage style tolex, gold piping and large check grill cloth. I put a Celestion G12H30 in it and it sounds incredible. Going to get a slant version made next. Still absolutely in love with all four of my 1 watt Marshalls. Some of the greatest amps ever made.


----------



## slagg

^^ Oh *HELL YEAH ! ! *^^


----------



## Jakeboy

Well I picked up another 1x10...a David Laboga oversized 1x10....now it sits on the other 1x10 so I have a cool stack running them in series at 16 ohms with the JMP1.

Ran vintage low-wind P90s into her tonight hitting a treble booster on the way in. OMG what a great sound. 

With buckers I am finding that a Lovepedal OD11 just rules with a White Zendrive a close second....oh hell yeah, my Colorsound Overdriver clone, the Tree of Life Pedal Co. Big Blue also just rocks in the JMP1h.


----------



## ampmadscientist

JeffMcLeod said:


>



Dude, that grinds.


----------



## KelvinS1965

I got my JMP1H out at the weekend as I haven't used it for ages (pretty much since I got my Mini Jubilee head). I'm going to have a proper side by side test, but I'm thinking that I can get close enough to the JMP1H from my Jubilee/Xotic SL drive pedal that the 1 watt is redundant.

However my JMP1H is one that I bought about 2 years ago, long after the original anniversary range was launched. It doesn't have the '50th' label on the back like the 'originals', so I wonder if this will make it less collectable?

Pricing also seems to be all over the place: One shop reckoned that they would sell it for £300, so based their trade in offer as 2/3 of that (which I feel would be giving it away). I've seen asking prices of £500-600 on eBay/Gumtree and even over £900 on Reverb (though as it's still for sale months later, perhaps that is a bit optimistic).

I'd sell the cab with it, but I guess some buyers wouldn't want it if they are just collecting the heads, so I could be left with a cab that no one wants but wasn't cheap to have made. I already have the matching 2x12 cab for my Mini Jubilee.

What do you all think is reasonable to sell it for (given the lack of 50th label) and do you think there would be much interest in the matching cab?


----------



## daiku

I have to join in here. I'm not only a new member for the 1 Watt Club, I'm a new member of the Marshall family.

My DSL1CR is my first ever Marshall amp. I'm a middle aged guy, and my current amp needs are strictly living room only, so I couldn't resist grabbing the DSL1CR, which just debuted this year. I'm not a huge overdrive player (more of a clean and mild OD player), but I am having an absolute blast with this little guy. All tube, two channels ("Classic Gain" and "Ultra Gain") and a very useable digital reverb, with an 8 inch Celestion speaker.

This thing just sounds so REAL at low volumes. I'm getting a really nice clean, wonderful light grit, and Who-like overdrive. And with my Reverend Flatroc, I can play the contour knob off the OD level and get all kinds of flavors. Really having fun with this!


----------



## scozz

Well l haven’t been here for a while....

I just received a DSL1HR last week, but the 1-12 cabinet, (MX112R), I bought with it won’t be in till the end of the month. 

I’m dying to try it out but my only other cab is 8ohm. Oh well, I just gotta wait 3 more weeks!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

you can use it w/ your 8 ohm cab...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

daiku said:


> I have to join in here. I'm not only a new member for the 1 Watt Club, I'm a new member of the Marshall family.


to the forum & to the Marshall family...


----------



## Jakeboy

Did they sell non-50th JMP1h heads in the USA?


----------



## scozz

Dogs of Doom said:


> you can use it w/ your 8 ohm cab...




I wish...they’re very clear about that in the manual and from other info I found before I even bought it.


----------



## slagg

Dogs of Doom said:


> you can use it w/ your 8 ohm cab...



No 16 ohm only per manual.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

It really shouldn't matter, unless they went really cheap on the RI...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

@santiall do you know if they changed the output section on the new DSL1 amps, so that they can only handle 16ohm?

DSL1 Manual


----------



## Sailindawg

Reading the manual clearly shows only 16 ohm output.

To hit the price point of the amp they cut out the 8 ohm tap.


----------



## slagg

extra tap coming out of the OT can it be 8 ohm tap? How do you check this ?
I would guess it may be.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sailindawg said:


> Reading the manual clearly shows only 16 ohm output.
> 
> To hit the price point of the amp they cut out the 8 ohm tap.


The original didn't have a separate tap. The amp has an L-Pad attenuator. Maybe they changed something, but, the original 50th Ann amps (JVM1 & DSL1) were both ok w/ either/or. They said min 8 ohm, but, IIRC, I was told 4 would be ok too.

Here's the original manual:

https://www.americanmusical.com/ItemFiles/Manual/Marshall_DSL1_manual.pdf




Note the single speaker out. Not sure why they changed it. While 1 watt can seem pretty loud, you're still only pushing 1-3 watts.

Speaking for the 50th Ann, they are pretty robust. I've talked to Santiago quite a few x's & just about everything I threw at him, he said that the amp could take it.

Read this a couple x's & gather all it entails:

Question for Santiago (YJM100)

The thread is talking about running the 1 watt amp, as a pre-amp, using the speaker out as a line signal.

Note: speaker out - line in, means that there is NO speaker load - period.

Maybe they totally went cheap on the new DSL model, IDK, but, generally, the low wattage amps can handle a lot. I even talked to Steve about the C5, & he noted that he spent many hours in testing, w/o any speakers hooked up, plugging in, unplugging & he never had any problem w/ one.

Maybe Santiago will chime in, if he has time. He designed the original DSL1 (50th Ann). He might know what they are doing now - maybe not... But, he could give you some sound advice...


----------



## Sailindawg

Dogs, the 50th Anniversary DSL 1 was pretty pricey. The new DSL1 CR & HR are about half of what the 50th's cost. As you pointed out, all the 50th's could take 8 or 16 ohm cabs. I don't think the new 1 watt CR's & HR's are built the same as the 50th's.

I still think it's cool that the new DSL 1 watters are being made. And the price is excellent for a 1 watt amp.


----------



## slagg

How do i test this extra output lead to see what ohm it is ?


----------



## slagg

*.*


----------



## Sailindawg

Digital multi meter?


----------



## santiall

Dogs of Doom said:


> Maybe Santiago will chime in, if he has time. He designed the original DSL1 (50th Ann). He might know what they are doing now - maybe not... But, he could give you some sound advice...



I'm afraid I don't 100% know... The current DSL series were started while I was still there but I'm sure the design was changed after I left. It's got a ECC82 push pull output and probably it has a solid state phase inverter but that doesn't matter. In any case I don't see any problem using an 8ohm cabinet with that amp, I'm sure it can tolerate the mismatch without any issues.

The mismatches aren't a big deal, the real problem with tube amps are intermittent loads like a faulty jack vibrating and not making proper contact, a speaker cable with soldering issues or continuity problems and so on.


----------



## slagg

Sailindawg said:


> Digital multi meter?



I do know it's not that simple. Output transformer is not the same as measuring a resistor.


----------



## scozz

santiall said:


> In any case I don't see any problem using an 8ohm cabinet with that amp, I'm sure it can tolerate the mismatch without any issues.
> 
> The mismatches aren't a big deal, the real problem with tube amps are intermittent loads like a faulty jack vibrating and not making proper contact, a speaker cable with soldering issues or continuity problems and so on.



I’m not taking any chances...the manual clearly states 16 ohm load only!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

santiall said:


> I'm afraid I don't 100% know... The current DSL series were started while I was still there but I'm sure the design was changed after I left. It's got a ECC82 push pull output and probably it has a solid state phase inverter but that doesn't matter. In any case I don't see any problem using an 8ohm cabinet with that amp, I'm sure it can tolerate the mismatch without any issues.
> 
> The mismatches aren't a big deal, the real problem with tube amps are intermittent loads like a faulty jack vibrating and not making proper contact, a speaker cable with soldering issues or continuity problems and so on.


Thanks, that's pretty much what I have come to understand thanks to my conversations w/ you & Dawson...

S/S PI, eh? That seems weird, because a lot of the DSL sound seemed to come from pushing the PI hard. You can't push S/S quite the same...

If it works though... ...


----------



## santiall

well, the older DSL has 5 gain stages and a cathode follower which need 3x 12AX7 tubes and the phase inverter would need an additional full tube itself. As far as I know the new DSL1 has 2x12AX7 plus the power tube so as you can see not enough tubes for all the functions.

Nothing wrong with having a SS phase inverter, SS gain stages or both. Technically it is not a full tube circuit but the market is full of amps claiming full tube when they are not, class A amp when they are not and so on


----------



## Jakeboy

Really starting to dig the boost function on the JMP1h.
Marshall did a great job with that.


----------



## scozz

I’m expecting a delivery tomorrow....the 1-12 cabinet I ordered with my DSL1HR the beginning of the month. I got the head but the MX112R cab was on back order.

I haven’t even heard it yet and I’m already looking at replacement speakers for the stock Seventy 80.  If I do this I’d like to stay with Celestion, maybe a G12H-75, or 30, or G12M-65, or V-Type, etc, ect, etc.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Jakeboy

What tone are you looking for? Modern or vintage? Or something else entirely? Lots o choices...


----------



## scozz

Jakeboy said:


> What tone are you looking for? Modern or vintage? Or something else entirely? Lots o choices...



I’m not sure what I want....I’m not even sure I know the difference. I play classic rock and blues. If the modern tone you’re talking about is a kind of ‘scoop the mids’ tone, I’m not looking for that.

I guess I like the vintage tone, I love the 1970s LP thru Marshall tone. A Paul Kossoff kind of tone.


----------



## Jakeboy

Ok that helps! If you are into 70s arshall tones and blues go with some Greenbacks...either 10” or 12”. I have a JMP1h but I assumingthe DSL does the classic tones. Greenies are a key part of that.


----------



## slagg

Anybody have any idea were the bright cap for the clean channel is from this pic ?


----------



## scozz

Jakeboy said:


> Ok that helps! If you are into 70s arshall tones and blues go with some Greenbacks...either 10” or 12”. I have a JMP1h but I assumingthe DSL does the classic tones. Greenies are a key part of that.



Thanks....I’ve narrowed it down to two speakers...a G12M 25 watt Greenback or a G12M-65 Creamback.


----------



## bridge500t

santiall said:


> I'm afraid I don't 100% know... The current DSL series were started while I was still there but I'm sure the design was changed after I left. It's got a ECC82 push pull output and probably it has a solid state phase inverter but that doesn't matter. In any case I don't see any problem using an 8ohm cabinet with that amp, I'm sure it can tolerate the mismatch without any issues.
> 
> The mismatches aren't a big deal, the real problem with tube amps are intermittent loads like a faulty jack vibrating and not making proper contact, a speaker cable with soldering issues or continuity problems and so on.


I emailed Marshall about using an 8ohm cab with it, they specifically stated to not do this. They said it could damage the amp.


----------



## daniel_angel

In my search for the "least powerful amp" in the world (I play or try to do it in my house in a small room) I have definitely found my partner in a combo Marshall JVM1C 50th anniversary edition. The fact is that being satisfied I see that his 8-inch speaker is no wonder ... although for me it is not bad.

I've been thinking about buying a complementary cabinet, but for space reasons I would prefer to upgrade the original speaker.

In some Internet video and in some opinion of a German internet store, I know that there are people who have installed a 10-inch speaker in a Marshall 8-inch (the JVM1C and the DSL1C/DSL1CR). Therefore, I understand that it’s possible.

In particular, I'm thinking of a Celestion G10 Greenback.

But I have doubts about the depth of the reform ... usually putting a new speaker is “screw and unscrew” but having a change in size ... the question is if it's necessary to make a larger hole according to the new diameter which make necessary to completely disassemble the ampli ... something that I am not willing to do.

Have any of you with an 8-inch amp installed a 10-inch speaker? Or with a 10-inch amp installed a 12-inch speaker and can share the experience?

Regards


----------



## dleake

Not mine but a cool 1 watt setup. Especially for a studio.


----------



## scozz

dleake said:


> Not mine but a cool 1 watt setup. Especially for a studio.



Sweet!


----------



## Steelerd

What's everyone's take on the DSL1CR Speaker? that owns one just noseying between one of those an the head an a cab of some description


----------



## scozz

Steelerd said:


> What's everyone's take on the DSL1CR Speaker? that owns one just noseying between one of those an the head an a cab of some description



Well I haven’t played thru one or even heard one live...but it gets some high praises on the videos I’ve watched.

And it certainly sounded good to me on those videos, but can’t really tell. I just can’t get on with an 8” speaker no matter how good someone tells me it is. 

10” is the smallest I’m willing to accept!

Best of luck on your research. 

Oh, btw here’s my Dsl1hr and MX112R cab with a G12M-65 Creamback...


----------



## Steelerd

Damn that looks Awesome Scozz  thanks for posting the pic an the reply


----------



## Sailindawg

OK, I'm sitting around looking to do something different with my JTM1H. I vaguely remember that I could use the JTM1H (I guess all the other 1 watters as well) as a preamp to my JMD:1 by running the JTM1h In low power mode, connecting the JMD fx return. Doing this I get to use the effects of the JMD with the JTM.

I found this thread http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/how-to-slave.48644/. It recommends using an instrument cable and running the cable from the 16 ohm tap of the JTM1H into the JMD fx return at +4dBu. I understand this.

*But here's my question, does the JMD have to connected to a 16 ohm speaker as well? or can the JMD be connected to an 8 ohm speaker? *

I would like to use my 2x12 cab that is 8 ohm. I watched a YouTube video of this exact setup, except the YouTuber used the 16 ohm tap of the JMD to connect to his speaker cab.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

you can use 8 ohm on the JMD...

One thing to keep in mind is that the power of the JMP will be hot. 

read this:
Question for Santiago (YJM100)


----------



## Sailindawg

Thanks Dogs of Doom! That's an interesting read. I had been searching the forum a bit and that thread never popped up. Maybe I won't be using the JMD as a slave for the JTM afterall without a level control. Running the 8 ohm tap of the JTM into the FX return of the JMD seems to be less voltage than the 16 ohm tap. Not quite so straightforward.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I wouldn't necessarily dismiss it altogether, just keep that in mind. It might work perfect for your needs, you never know...


----------



## Georgiatec

Sailindawg said:


> Thanks Dogs of Doom! That's an interesting read. I had been searching the forum a bit and that thread never popped up. Maybe I won't be using the JMD as a slave for the JTM afterall without a level control. Running the 8 ohm tap of the JTM into the FX return of the JMD seems to be less voltage than the 16 ohm tap. Not quite so straightforward.


It will work but....the JCM1 with its master volume works better. The DSL and JVM one watters have a balanced output and work the best. It's a matter of balancing the output from the JTM1 with the FX level and master volume of the JMD1, to get the best balance between tone and noise. The speaker load attached to the JMD1 is irrelevant.


----------



## Sean Christie

daniel_angel said:


> In my search for the "least powerful amp" in the world (I play or try to do it in my house in a small room) I have definitely found my partner in a combo Marshall JVM1C 50th anniversary edition. The fact is that being satisfied I see that his 8-inch speaker is no wonder ... although for me it is not bad.
> 
> I've been thinking about buying a complementary cabinet, but for space reasons I would prefer to upgrade the original speaker.
> 
> In some Internet video and in some opinion of a German internet store, I know that there are people who have installed a 10-inch speaker in a Marshall 8-inch (the JVM1C and the DSL1C/DSL1CR). Therefore, I understand that it’s possible.
> 
> In particular, I'm thinking of a Celestion G10 Greenback.
> 
> But I have doubts about the depth of the reform ... usually putting a new speaker is “screw and unscrew” but having a change in size ... the question is if it's necessary to make a larger hole according to the new diameter which make necessary to completely disassemble the ampli ... something that I am not willing to do.
> 
> Have any of you with an 8-inch amp installed a 10-inch speaker? Or with a 10-inch amp installed a 12-inch speaker and can share the experience?
> 
> Regards



Hey, I’m in the same situation, except with a 50th DSL1C. Did you or anyone else attempt to install a 10” speaker?


----------



## scozz

I’ve read where folks have increased speaker size in the Dsl5,...from a 10” to a 12”,.....but I haven’t seen anything about going from an 8” to a 10”.

The Dsl5 cab is just barely large enough to stuff a 12” in, but in most cases I’m pretty sure the owners had to rout out the bottom of the cab a bit to make the fit.

I went the other way with my 1 watt amp. I bought the head and a 12” cab. It’s more expensive but to me it’s worth it. I’ve got a Dsl1 head playing thru a Marshall MX112R cab with a G12M-65 Creamback,....it sounds phenomenal!


----------



## Sean Christie

scozz said:


> I’ve read where folks have increased speaker size in the Dsl5,...from a 10” to a 12”,.....but I haven’t seen anything about going from an 8” to a 10”.
> 
> The Dsl5 cab is just barely large enough to stuff a 12” in, but in most cases I’m pretty sure the owners had to rout out the bottom of the cab a bit to make the fit.
> 
> I went the other way with my 1 watt amp. I bought the head and a 12” cab. It’s more expensive but to me it’s worth it. I’ve got a Dsl1 head playing thru a Marshall MX112R cab with a G12M-65 Creamback,....it sounds phenomenal!



Very nice! I’ve got a JCM1C that I have put a G10 Greenback into and it sounds amazing! I was hoping I could fit a 10” in the DSL1C, the Greenback is amazing and Celestion is releasing a 10” Creamback in May. I’ve contemplated a cab with larger speakers but the benefit of my two combos is the portability and small size, thus the desire for speaker changes. The 8” in the DSL1C is fine, but a bit weak.


----------



## daniel_angel

I also have a G10 Greenback in my JCM1C... amazing.


----------



## Hiss

Hi Guys
after i send the 4DSL20 back cause of Hiss i got an HT5 MK2 and i like it but i miss the Dirt in the Tone which the DSL20 made.
Now a Friend of me got the DSL1HR. I tested it with my 2x12 and i liked it and pulled the Trigger ^^
So now its here the DSL1HR, an old Modell from 12/2017
The crazy Thing with this is, if i have the Treble at 12oclock and turn the Treble lower to the left, the Highs went but the Volume of the Tone increase.
Is that normal? This is only on Classic Gain, on Ultra Gain it works like it should. Left > Highs low, Right > Highs high with no Change in the Volume of the Tone.


----------



## tce63

daniel_angel said:


> I also have a G10 Greenback in my JCM1C... amazing.
> View attachment 58919
> View attachment 58920



I have put a 10" Greenback in my JTM1 Offset also, great improvement


----------



## scozz

Hiss said:


> Hi Guys
> after i send the 4DSL20 back cause of Hiss i got an HT5 MK2 and i like it but i miss the Dirt in the Tone which the DSL20 made.
> Now a Friend of me got the DSL1HR. I tested it with my 2x12 and i liked it and pulled the Trigger ^^
> So now its here the DSL1HR, an old Modell from 12/2017
> The crazy Thing with this is, if i have the Treble at 12oclock and turn the Treble lower to the left, the Highs went but the Volume of the Tone increase.
> Is that normal? This is only on Classic Gain, on Ultra Gain it works like it should. Left > Highs low, Right > Highs high with no Change in the Volume of the Tone.


Are you saying that,....in the Classic gain channel,....when you turn the treble knob lower, the volume goes lower?

If that’s what your saying I’m not sure I’ve ever noticed that in mine. But here’s what I’ll do. I’ve got some things to do today but latter in the afternoon I’ll have a chance to fire up my Dsl1hr and check this situation out. So st least we’ll know if it’s just yours or not. 

Are you in the states @Hiss? Just wondering about the time region you live in.


----------



## Hiss

@scozz
When i turn the Treble Knob lower, the Volume goes up, it went louder.
Knob is on 12oclock, it starts to get louder on ca. 10oclock and goes louder and louder until the end left side.
Only on Classic Gain Channel.

That would be very nice from you, thank you!
I hope you have this also, i dont want to have again a faulty DSL 


BytheWay, are your two Transformators in the DSL1HR also Black?
Mine are glossy black, and i only saw Pictures on the Net where they are
grey, like in the DSL20HR. 
Has nothing to do with that Treble Thing, but i am interested why mine are black ^^

I am from Germany


----------



## scozz

Hiss said:


> @scozz
> When i turn the Treble Knob lower, the Volume goes up, it went louder.
> Knob is on 12oclock, it starts to get louder on ca. 10oclock and goes louder and louder until the end left side.
> Only on Classic Gain Channel.
> 
> That would be very nice from you, thank you!
> I hope you have this also, i dont want to have again a faulty DSL
> 
> 
> BytheWay, are your two Transformators in the DSL1HR also Black?
> Mine are glossy black, and i only saw Pictures on the Net where they are
> grey, like in the DSL20HR.
> Has nothing to do with that Treble Thing, but i am interested why mine are black ^^
> 
> I am from Germany


I’ll be in touch with you a little later with answers to all your questions. I’m not at home right now, I should be home in a couple of hours or so, I’ll be in touch with you then. I guess that would make it about 11:00 pm your time. Also, I’m happy to help out! 

Oh, and I’ll remember to check the transformers.


----------



## scozz

Sean Christie said:


> Very nice! I’ve got a JCM1C that I have put a G10 Greenback into and it sounds amazing! I was hoping I could fit a 10” in the DSL1C, the Greenback is amazing and Celestion is releasing a 10” Creamback in May. I’ve contemplated a cab with larger speakers but the benefit of my two combos is the portability and small size, thus the desire for speaker changes. The 8” in the DSL1C is fine, but a bit weak.





daniel_angel said:


> I also have a G10 Greenback in my JCM1C... amazing.
> View attachment 58919
> View attachment 58920





tce63 said:


> I have put a 10" Greenback in my JTM1 Offset also, great improvement


Well, I like what I’m hearing about the Greenback 10, sounds like it’s a good match for a 1-10 combo. I’ve got an old Marshall AVT20, a 20 watt 1-10 combo,.... I’ve had it for almost 20 years. I’m thinking about upgrading to this speaker!

Quite a number of years ago I changed the stock speaker to a G10 Vintage It was a nice improvement, the amp sounds good, but I think I’d like to make another change. 

One of the speakers I’ve been thinking is a 10” Greenback, maybe that would be a nice replacement for the G10 Vintage. The G10 Vintage is simply a 10” Vintage 30. 

There’s another speaker I’m interested in and considering for this amp, the new 10” Creamback, I’ll be checking into this one too!


----------



## Sean Christie

scozz said:


> Well, I like what I’m hearing about the Greenback 10, sounds like it’s a good match for a 1-10 combo. I’ve got an old Marshall AVT20, a 20 watt 1-10 combo,.... I’ve had it for almost 20 years. I’m thinking about upgrading to this speaker!
> 
> Quite a number of years ago I changed the stock speaker to a G10 Vintage It was a nice improvement, the amp sounds good, but I think I’d like to make another change.
> 
> One of the speakers I’ve been thinking is a 10” Greenback, maybe that would be a nice replacement for the G10 Vintage. The G10 Vintage is simply a 10” Vintage 30.
> 
> There’s another speaker I’m interested in and considering for this amp, the new 10” Creamback, I’ll be checking into this one too!



I’m still waiting on the G10 Creamback, Dr. Decibel said Celestion was hoping to roll it out in May but nothing yet, not in Canada at least. Doesn’t look like any other online shops in the UK of US have it either, so it’s release has probably been delayed. I will definitely be purchasing one to put into my 50th DSL-1C, it currently has a G10 Greenback in it, and while it sounds great, I’m thinking the G10 Creamback may be a better fit. I’m very happy with the G10 Greenback I put into my JCM-1C - that’s truly a match made in heaven!


----------



## tce63

Sean Christie said:


> I’m still waiting on the G10 Creamback, Dr. Decibel said Celestion was hoping to roll it out in May but nothing yet, not in Canada at least. Doesn’t look like any other online shops in the UK of US have it either, so it’s release has probably been delayed. I will definitely be purchasing one to put into my 50th DSL-1C, it currently has a G10 Greenback in it, and while it sounds great, I’m thinking the G10 Creamback may be a better fit. I’m very happy with the G10 Greenback I put into my JCM-1C - that’s truly a match made in heaven!



Thomann in Germay have them in stock since June.

https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_16_ohm.htm

https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_8_ohm.htm


----------



## scozz

Hiss said:


> @scozz
> When i turn the Treble Knob lower, the Volume goes up, it went louder.
> Knob is on 12oclock, it starts to get louder on ca. 10oclock and goes louder and louder until the end left side.
> Only on Classic Gain Channel.
> 
> That would be very nice from you, thank you!
> I hope you have this also, i dont want to have again a faulty DSL
> 
> 
> BytheWay, are your two Transformators in the DSL1HR also Black?
> Mine are glossy black,


Ok @Hiss, I fired up my Dsl1hr and set everything on noon. I played a chord and I slowly turned the treble knob from 12:00 down to about 9:00.

I did this a few times listening closely. I heard a slight increase in volume as I turned the treble knob down. It is very subtle and one has to listen very closely.

I don’t think the volume is actually being lowered,....but I also think that we seem to hear it being lowered, (slightly in my case).

Ears are curious things the way they work. Sometimes we hear things that didn’t happen. Have you ever heard of the Fletcher Munson Curve? I think that’s what might be going on here, google it. Maybe someone with more knowledge on this phenomenon will weigh in.

In regards to your second question,....are the transformers gloss black on my amp. Rest assured mine are shiny, gloss black too, just like yours!

Here’s a pic,.....


----------



## scozz

I took a screenshot of the gist of what the Fletcher Munson Curve is about. 

I also posted a more detailed explanation if anyone is interested,....

https://ehomerecordingstudio.com/fletcher-munson-curve/



[/url


----------



## Hiss

@scozz 
thank you very much. So then i think this is normal.
If i sit in front of the Amp with my Speaker i hear it directly, dont need to put my ear cloesly in front of the speaker.
The Maximum of the Volume-Increase i have when in put the Treble Knob all the Way down(to the Left)

I first thought also about this Curve, i know it, but i tested it again and again and also asked my wife "Hey what do you notice when i turn this Knob"
She: It goes louder. and she was 2-3Meter away from the Speaker.


You wrote : I don’t think the volume is actually being lowered,....but I also think that we seem to hear it being lowered

Lowered? Do you mean Increase?


Thanks for the Picture, looks like mine, is your DSL1HR also from 2017? 

Awesome Support from you!


----------



## Jakeboy

I am very much enjoying the GB10s with my JMP1...And with my 6g6b Bassman as well. A great sounding speaker that simp,y sounds like, well, a GB.


----------



## scozz

Hiss said:


> @scozz
> You wrote : I don’t think the volume is actually being lowered,....but I also think that we seem to hear it being lowered
> 
> Lowered? Do you mean Increase?


Yes I meant increase,.....that’s a mistake on my part. 

The increase I hear is very, very subtle. I don’t know if I ever would’ve heard it if I was not listening for it. 

I know you’ve returned 4 Dsl20s, but if this volume increase in the treble knob bothers you,...you should exchange it for another one. 

I know you probably don’t want to do that, but keeping an amp that you perceive as not working properly,......well let’s just say it’ll always be on your mind.


----------



## Hiss

Hi @scozz

i will keep it. It looks ultra Nice, sounds really good, i like the Dirt you can get, i would say in German >rotzig 
And the best is , i have no Hiss like the DSL20s. Emulated Out works without crackling and Hiss, all DSL20s did this
Audio In i will not use but i will check it the next Days. Also i dont have popping Noise when i change the Channels.
I read a few times that the DSL1HR has that Noise but no my one.

So, if your Volume Increase may be a little lower and mine a bid louder, then i think thats normal that the DSL1 makes this.

The only that is stupid on this is that you only have one 16Ohm.
Marshall Germany told me, that it would be okay to use my 2x12 8Ohm and if i would do this the only thing that could happen that my Powertube would fail faster as normal.
But i now decided to disconnect one of my Greenbacks and remove this one(each 16Ohm serial to 8Ohm) and play only with one in a 2x12

I like this little Beast, it has something that my Orange and Blackstar doesnt have


Excuse my English, i think some Sentences are hard to read for English People


----------



## scozz

Hiss said:


> Hi @scozzThe only that is stupid on this is that you only have one 16Ohm.
> Marshall Germany told me, that it would be okay to use my 2x12 8Ohm and if i would do this the only thing that could happen that my Powertube would fail faster as normal.
> But i now decided to disconnect one of my Greenbacks and remove this one(each 16Ohm serial to 8Ohm) and play only with one in a 2x12


Yeah, I don’t understand Marshalls thinking on only a 16 ohm speaker with this amp head. My other Marshalls are not like that, they accept different ohm speakers.


----------



## Sean Christie

tce63 said:


> Thomann in Germay have them in stock since June.
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_16_ohm.htm
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_8_ohm.htm



Very interesting and quite bizarre that they would be available only on this store. Even Celestion’s website still states they are coming soon. I don’t speak or read German, is it possible they are available only for pre-order? A few sites are offering this.


----------



## tce63

Sean Christie said:


> Very interesting and quite bizarre that they would be available only on this store. Even Celestion’s website still states they are coming soon. I don’t speak or read German, is it possible they are available only for pre-order? A few sites are offering this.



I actually ordered one today, and according to the order confirmation it will be delivered on Friday. 
Will keep you posted


----------



## Sean Christie

tce63 said:


> I actually ordered one today, and according to the order confirmation it will be delivered on Friday.
> Will keep you posted



Please do! If they’re shipping from Thomann, the rollout has likely begun and they should be available elsewhere soon!

On a separate note, what amp will you but putting the Creamback in or using it with?


----------



## JAC

slide222 said:


> my JTM goes tru an 80's g12 80 and also has a very pure sound-almost fender , but it does get a loverly edge to the sound and starts to distort when it gets turned up
> my JMP goes tru an 80's g12 65 and suits it really well more rock and distorted sound
> my JCM goes tru an 80's g12 80 (from the same 4x12 as my other one).
> ....now I am very happy with the suitability of the JTM and JMP, and the JCM sounds ok with the 80watt , but I have the urge to get a new green back 25watt , and i'll love to know how this will match up with the JCM - so question to all jcm 1H owners is have you tried a 25 greenback with this head and what else have you tried with the JCM 1 H 12 inch celestrion speaker wise



Run my JTM1H through WGS Green Beret 12" 16 ohm with nice results. JTM loves pedals.


----------



## scozz

Here in the states Sweetwater is taking pre-orders, but they don’t give a timeframe for delivery.

I don’t see them at MF, AMS, or zZounds. 

I’m thinking about getting one for a small Marshall AVT comb.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I actually ordered one today, and according to the order confirmation it will be delivered on Friday.
> Will keep you posted


@tce63, did you order it for your 1 watt offset?


----------



## Georgiatec

In stock at Lean-Business in the UK too.

https://www.lean-business.co.uk/esh...-p-3263.html?zenid=bd8iul0be04eqrv3if5s10s162


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> @tce63, did you order it for your 1 watt offset?



Yes i did

Today i have a 10" Greenback in the Cab.
But i have ordered a custom build cab with the same dimension as the Offset cab to get a "full" stack.

And will place the Creamback in the new Cab when it arrives in about 3-4 weeks

Now i am looking for the same grill cloth, But it seems to be hard to get.
Will continue searching


----------



## Sean Christie

Hmm.. wondering when they’ll become available in North America. The fact that at least a couple of retailers are listing them as being in stock is encouraging!


----------



## Richard Fishman

Georgiatec said:


> I did a search of the forum and couldn't find a thread where owners of the 1 watt Marshall amps can discuss their cute little tone monsters and get the best from them. There are threads on the best speakers to use, settings, re-amping them, best tubes to use etc., etc. I just though it would be good to have a place where people can post and reference info without having to search lots of threads for an answer.
> No doubt a lot of the subjects will have already been discussed in other threads, but don't let that stop you, post up whatever. Of course we all like to see photos of the rigs people use their amps with so post 'em up boys (and girls?).
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling with the single most important tone improvement you can make to a JTM/JCM1 (with the push-pull output ECC82). Put a good, but unbalanced, ECC82 in there. I've actually put a vintage Mullard in my JCM1 today that is so unbalanced it failed on my Orange tube tester....It scored a 14/8. It will fail if the triodes are more than 5 points apart. This, however is still a very strong tube, just unbalanced, which is exactly what you are after. The extra harmonic content in the tone is staggering. I thought the Valvo I swapped out was good, but this Mullard is amazing. I had to just stand there and play for an hour or so.


I have a Jcm 1 head and I use a rca long plate 12ax7 and an rca


Georgiatec said:


> This is exactly the kind of info I mean. I would have never found this without the links to the buried thread.
> I wasn't sure just how the two ECC82's went into the DSL/JVM, but I now know the push pull output is common to all the amps, so the unbalanced ECC82 should be a runner for all of us....apart from the JMP1 that uses two ECC81's. these are a much higher gain tube than an ECC82. Perhaps someone with a JMP1 would like to chime in how it works in that amp and how they get the best results.
> One thing is for sure, unlike bigger amps the output tube in the 1 watters has A LOT of influence on tone, because they are dimed most of the time. I tried a strong Telefunken in my JCM1, a good strong, but balanced tube. It was ok but made the amp too bright for my tastes.


I use rca long plate 12ax7 and a rca cleartop 12au7 for the real jcm sound


----------



## Sean Christie

Hey All,
A Canadian distributor (Next Gen Musical Ltd.) has informed me that the G10 Cremback is now in stock. I’ll be ordering one soon. I’ve been using my 50th JCM1 and DSL1 through a JCM2000 TSLC212 cab lately and they sound incredible! This is an open back cab with Marshall branded Celestion G12V and G12H (8 ohm) speakers. This speaker combination may be my favourite to date! Anyone else using a similar/comparable speaker combo with their 1 watters?


----------



## Mr. Natural

I've got the anniversary 1W JMP head that I run through a 1974CX cab. And, I've got an anniversay 1W JTM combo. I love 'em. They're great.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Hi all

I think the best speaker for dsl1hr is Celestion G12H-75 Creamback.
Celestion v30 is too much brightness for this amp and Creamback is perfect.
In my youtube channel you will see what i say, now i can't updload youtube link by restrictions of forum.

I'm sorry for my English.

Bye!!!!!!


----------



## tce63

Tony Birringuer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I think the best speaker for dsl1hr is Celestion G12H-75 Creamback.
> Celestion v30 is too much brightness for this amp and Creamback is perfect.
> In my youtube channel you will see what i say, now i can't updload youtube link by restrictions of forum.
> 
> I'm sorry for my English.
> 
> Bye!!!!!!



Sorry, but i can´t find your Youtube Channel.

But  to the forum, a great place.

Cheers


----------



## Sean Christie

Tony Birringuer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I think the best speaker for dsl1hr is Celestion G12H-75 Creamback.
> Celestion v30 is too much brightness for this amp and Creamback is perfect.
> In my youtube channel you will see what i say, now i can't updload youtube link by restrictions of forum.
> 
> I'm sorry for my English.
> 
> Bye!!!!!!


Hi Tony,
I haven’t tried the Creamback, but I don’t love the Vintage 30 with the DSL. I actually quite enjoy this amp with a G12T-75, it has a nice big low end and more of a scooped mid-range which I find suits this amp well. I have found that the Vintage 30 suits my JCM1 nicely (I actually don’t mind the G12T-75 with this amp either), it depends on the sound you’re going for.

People love to bash the G12T-75, but they were originally released for the JCM800 line in the late 80s and match nicely with most Marshall amps released after this point IMO. The speaker has changed in design at least a couple times, but I enjoy them all. I think the first version was most similar to a G12-65, but after that they all sound fairly similar (a bit more scooped sounding).

As far as Vintage 30s go, I should note that most of my experience is actually with the Marshall branded G12 Vintage, which is the original V30 and I think sounds the best. The newer ones are really mid range spikey.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tony Birringuer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I think the best speaker for dsl1hr is Celestion G12H-75 Creamback.
> Celestion v30 is too much brightness for this amp and Creamback is perfect.
> In my youtube channel you will see what i say, now i can't updload youtube link by restrictions of forum.
> 
> I'm sorry for my English.
> 
> Bye!!!!!!


 To the forum, after a few posts you should be able to post your clips!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## mrp

So there's no cathode follower in the DSL line up until the DSL40?


----------



## Sundevil2000

Does anybody have a high noise floor issue with the preamp stage of the DSL 1? When I plug directly into the return, no hiss at all. When I plug into the front end, the noise floor is high enough that I can hear it over my playing on the clean channel (bedroom volume levels).


----------



## Ant000

Does anyone with the JMP or even maybe the JTM have experience w/ pedals?

I've got the JMP and I love it... but I'm curious if it's pedal receptive. I'd like to have the option to go from Plexi to more of a Silver Jube level of disortion.

I don't really like pedals, I know it seems kinda sacrilege considering these are so good for just direct plug in, but my JMP is my only tube amp so I'd like to grow it's palette if it's doable. I don't have any experience w/ overdrive or distortion pedals at the moment.

Like if I just plug in a Marshall Guvnor will that do what I'm going for? Or will it just be mud?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ant000 said:


> Does anyone with the JMP or even maybe the JTM have experience w/ pedals?
> 
> I've got the JMP and I love it... but I'm curious if it's pedal receptive. I'd like to have the option to go from Plexi to more of a Silver Jube level of disortion.
> 
> I don't really like pedals, I know it seems kinda sacrilege considering these are so good for just direct plug in, but my JMP is my only tube amp so I'd like to grow it's palette if it's doable. I don't have any experience w/ overdrive or distortion pedals at the moment.
> 
> Like if I just plug in a Marshall Guvnor will that do what I'm going for? Or will it just be mud?


I'm not a pedal guy either, but, those amp's take pedals just like any other tube amp...


----------



## Ant000

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm not a pedal guy either, but, those amp's take pedals just like any other tube amp...



For sure!  I'm just curious, like even w/ a normal plexi... if you put a pedal in front does it push it towards JCM800 etc and further down the line the more you crank it... or does it just kind of kill the character and turn it into generic distortion / mud?


----------



## tce63

Ant000 said:


> For sure!  I'm just curious, like even w/ a normal plexi... if you put a pedal in front does it push it towards JCM800 etc and further down the line the more you crank it... or does it just kind of kill the character and turn it into generic distortion / mud?



I have the JTM1 and it takes pedals great, I use to pusch it with a TC spark Boost


----------



## schwa

Ant000 said:


> Does anyone with the JMP or even maybe the JTM have experience w/ pedals?
> 
> I've got the JMP and I love it... but I'm curious if it's pedal receptive. I'd like to have the option to go from Plexi to more of a Silver Jube level of disortion.
> 
> I don't really like pedals, I know it seems kinda sacrilege considering these are so good for just direct plug in, but my JMP is my only tube amp so I'd like to grow it's palette if it's doable. I don't have any experience w/ overdrive or distortion pedals at the moment.
> 
> Like if I just plug in a Marshall Guvnor will that do what I'm going for? Or will it just be mud?



I have the JMP, JTM and Offset 1 watters. One of my favorite things about these amps is that they respond to pedals a lot like their bigger brothers (also have a 2061x and 2204).

Since you have the JMP - make sure you learn your way around the boost button on the back of the amp. I wish it was switchable, but since you mentioned pushing thing further, it's something to consider.

When it comes to pedals, I have found that Marshalls seem to make something good from most of them. Whether it's an OD-3 ($50) or something boo teek, there are good things to be found. 

If you turn your JMP up past noon - it gets about as loud as it is going to go, and more gain from there. When I use a pedal - it is usually as a boost. I have the gain low and the volume up. 

I like Rangemaster type boosts and others, most of them work. The nice thing about pedals is that the boost is footswitchable. Remeber - volume up (to boost the signal into the amp), gain down (let the amp sing).


----------



## bradley Thomas Wilson

schwa said:


> I have the JMP, JTM and Offset 1 watters. One of my favorite things about these amps is that they respond to pedals a lot like their bigger brothers (also have a 2061x and 2204).
> 
> Since you have the JMP - make sure you learn your way around the boost button on the back of the amp. I wish it was switchable, but since you mentioned pushing thing further, it's something to consider.
> 
> When it comes to pedals, I have found that Marshalls seem to make something good from most of them. Whether it's an OD-3 ($50) or something boo teek, there are good things to be found.
> 
> If you turn your JMP up past noon - it gets about as loud as it is going to go, and more gain from there. When I use a pedal - it is usually as a boost. I have the gain low and the volume up.
> 
> I like Rangemaster type boosts and others, most of them work. The nice thing about pedals is that the boost is footswitchable. Remeber - volume up (to boost the signal into the amp), gain down (let the amp sing).


I only have the DSL1Hr and I'd really love a non master 1w just for fun. I really think I would have been better with the 5, but I've liked the DSL1Hr. I saw a guy selling every model with a matching cab and it was sweet. I think he wanted 8k$ or something for all of them. Kinda neat.


----------



## MoreTone

I posted this in an old thread asking if anyone thought these would ever be used for recording, but thought I would post it in the more recent official 1 watt page, as well. A friend of mine has a studio of the highest caliber. He uses a JTM1H, JMP1H, Pulsonic G12h30 plus a few pedals for recording rock, blues, etc. He says nothing records better than a cranked low watt amp and there is nothing better than these. He has also played around a bit with the tubes in these amps to get his ultimate sound. I want to get the same two amps myself, but they seem to have become impossible to find. There was a JTM1H on reverb several months ago, but it was gone immediately at $1200. I thought that was a little high at first, but then I remembered a pedal I bought not long before at that price and there is a whole lot more to one of these amps than a pedal. If anyone is currently questioning if these are good amps I will just say this. There were around 1000 of each of these built only 8 years ago. If not a single one of the owners of these 2000 amps wants to give one up, even in these trying times, there must be something really good about them.


----------



## tce63

MoreTone said:


> I posted this in an old thread asking if anyone thought these would ever be used for recording, but thought I would post it in the more recent official 1 watt page, as well. A friend of mine has a studio of the highest caliber. He uses a JTM1H, JMP1H, Pulsonic G12h30 plus a few pedals for recording rock, blues, etc. He says nothing records better than a cranked low watt amp and there is nothing better than these. He has also played around a bit with the tubes in these amps to get his ultimate sound. I want to get the same two amps myself, but they seem to have become impossible to find. There was a JTM1H on reverb several months ago, but it was gone immediately at $1200. I thought that was a little high at first, but then I remembered a pedal I bought not long before at that price and there is a whole lot more to one of these amps than a pedal. If anyone is currently questioning if these are good amps I will just say this. There were around 1000 of each of these built only 8 years ago. If not a single one of the owners of these 2000 amps wants to give one up, even in these trying times, there must be something really good about them.



I have the JTM1H Offset stack, fantastic amp, got it used for a great price, will newer part from it.


----------



## MoreTone

tce63 said:


> I have the JTM1H Offset stack, fantastic amp, got it used for a great price, will newer part from it.
> 
> View attachment 73701



Nice, I noticed those. Were they part of the 50th anniversary amps?


----------



## tce63

MoreTone said:


> Nice, I noticed those. Were they part of the 50th anniversary amps?



I don´t know for sure, but i think so, not many where made in this serie for sure, I mailed Marshall but I have not get any answer so far.


----------



## Biff Maloy

MoreTone said:


> I posted this in an old thread asking if anyone thought these would ever be used for recording, but thought I would post it in the more recent official 1 watt page, as well. A friend of mine has a studio of the highest caliber. He uses a JTM1H, JMP1H, Pulsonic G12h30 plus a few pedals for recording rock, blues, etc. He says nothing records better than a cranked low watt amp and there is nothing better than these. He has also played around a bit with the tubes in these amps to get his ultimate sound. I want to get the same two amps myself, but they seem to have become impossible to find. There was a JTM1H on reverb several months ago, but it was gone immediately at $1200. I thought that was a little high at first, but then I remembered a pedal I bought not long before at that price and there is a whole lot more to one of these amps than a pedal. If anyone is currently questioning if these are good amps I will just say this. There were around 1000 of each of these built only 8 years ago. If not a single one of the owners of these 2000 amps wants to give one up, even in these trying times, there must be something really good about them.


No truer statement made on the 50th Anniversary Marshalls. They record very well. My only issue with doing this on a regular basis is time right now. I can retire in 4 years and i hope to jump on that then. 

I have the JTM1, JMP1, JCM1, DSL1, JVM and the Offset pictured above. I bought each as they released in 2012.


----------



## Medronio

Any recommandations for a speaker swap on the JCM1 Combo?
I think the V10 should suit the amp best because it is one of the "80s speakers" right?


----------



## Matthews Guitars

Celestion G10 Greenback or G10 Creamback. You WILL like one or the other, or both.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

I've also found that the JTM1s are very hard to find. They trade for the same price range as a rough but functional Superlead.


----------



## junk notes

What about the 10" V-types? The ones that are in the newer Marshall combos?


----------



## Biff Maloy

I have a G10 Vintage in my JCM1C.


----------



## Medronio

Biff Maloy said:


> I have a G10 Vintage in my JCM1C.


Did you try other speakers like the 10" Greenback in Comparison?


----------



## Biff Maloy

Medronio said:


> Did you try other speakers like the 10" Greenback in Comparison?


Yes. Sounded good also and i tend to favor Greenbacks but the Vintage won out. Had a little more sizzle and cut.


----------



## Maggot Brain

I have been dreaming of owning a JTM1H since the release. They rarely surface for sale and I too saw the one on Reverb for $1200... I was going to pull the trigger on it soon as I recieved my stimulus... It was gone in like a day. I was very, very bummed out. I ended up snagging my Vintage Modern which I truly love. I hope to find a JTM1H one day, I personally love cranking little tube amps. My old Alamo Capri tube amp is maybe 2 watts... I always love playing it and I always think how fun the JTM1 would be.


----------



## Medronio

The JTM1 is the best of the 1Watters imo.
But 1200$ is way too much i think.
After all it is just a little 1 Watt amp.
If you are in the market with such a price, i would better take a look at the Carr Mercury or Cornell Plexi maybe.
Just an opinion from one who is shocked by the 1200$ mark


----------



## Matthews Guitars

Given their high trading price, I'd settle for an exact clone (circuit wise) and just want a verified accurate schematic to start from.

I can get the appropriate Classic Tone transformers, I can make the front and rear panels, I can have the chassis made locally. Everything is possible. 

But I need a known accurate schematic.


----------



## Biff Maloy

The asking prices now are higher than what i paid for my 50th collection when they came out in 2012. 

$1200 is a chunk of change for most anybody i agree. But, for a positive spin on that much investment is it really any different than buying a Studio model and then spending more for the additional gear to tame it. For an always at home player i still say these are the best thing going for tube Marshall tones at reasonable volumes. I have every one of them. I easily have over $4000 invested on just the amps alone and that's not counting experimentation of cabs, speakers, pedals, etc that go with them. No Regrets.


----------



## acevh00

I'd like to buy a DSL-1 H (I had a JCM2000 100w and I loved that tone) but I want to connect it to my full stack 1960 4x12 (x2). I noticed that it has only a 16ohm line out for speakers. If I connect in parallel the two cabs I can have only lower values and therefore dangerous for the head. So I think that I can connect in series the two cabs (with 16ohm), instead of parallel (I have a Palmer switch to do that), arriving to 32ohm, that is higher than 16ohm of the amp, but I hope not dangerous for the head....
What do you think about it...?


----------



## Georgiatec

acevh00 said:


> I'd like to buy a DSL-1 H (I had a JCM2000 100w and I loved that tone) but I want to connect it to my full stack 1960 4x12 (x2). I noticed that it has only a 16ohm line out for speakers. If I connect in parallel the two cabs I can have only lower values and therefore dangerous for the head. So I think that I can connect in series the two cabs (with 16ohm), instead of parallel (I have a Palmer switch to do that), arriving to 32ohm, that is higher than 16ohm of the amp, but I hope not dangerous for the head....
> What do you think about it...?


Just use one of the 4 x 12's. You won't notice any difference.


----------



## Trapland

Never say never. I did not keep the JCM1C but used it as an ends to cooler amps, like a 68 plexi. Still it was a great amp.

Here’s an old YouTube video. It’s just a few notes played in a long tall vaulted bathroom for the fun acoustics.





Trapland said:


> Been awhile since I've looked at this thread. I'm happy to see the one watters are still as popular as ever. I bought the first 3 combos as soon as I could find them. Loved them,,but found myself only playing the JCM1C. That little baby sounds about,as good as an amp can sound with the master dimed and the gain half way up. R8 or R9 with custom Buckers and the guitar can have a million nuances with tone and volume without ever touching the amp.
> 
> I sold the jmp1 last year and the JTM1C is on its way to its new owner. I didn't gouge anyone, just moved them on. These days, I gig NMV 70s era JMPs too much to keep a room full of amps I don't use. And I can play at any volume most times at home so unless I'm playing along to the TV or stereo, the one watters don't get used. But, at least the one watters left to fund other fun gear! A Fawn JMP half stack, a DSL 40 for the shows in rough neighborhoods, and an actual 1976 Gibson Explorer LE most recently.
> 
> I'll ALWAYS keep my JCM1C. Its my nursing home amp. Cheers!


----------



## nickfox

Hi guys. I was about to post a NAD and then I discovered a problem. I just bought a jmp1h. I tested it at the music store and it sounded great. When I got home I was testing different cabinets and I discovered that the 16 ohm tap is not working. No sound at all.

I'm trying to diagnose this right now. I'm hoping it's a cold solder joint or something simple. Before I pull the circuit board out of the chassis, can I please get some advice on how to proceed.

What would you test before ripping it apart?

EDIT:

I measured the resistance on the 8 ohm jack with a multimeter and it is 2.5 ohms. The resistance on the 16 ohm jack is open circuit.

please help @ampmadscientist

thanks
Nick


----------



## Georgiatec

nickfox said:


> Hi guys. I was about to post a NAD and then I discovered a problem. I just bought a jmp1h. I tested it at the music store and it sounded great. When I got home I was testing different cabinets and I discovered that the 16 ohm tap is not working. No sound at all.
> 
> I'm trying to diagnose this right now. I'm hoping it's a cold solder joint or something simple. Before I pull the circuit board out of the chassis, can I please get some advice on how to proceed.
> 
> What would you test before ripping it apart?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I measured the resistance on the 8 ohm jack with a multimeter and it is 2.5 ohms. The resistance on the 16 ohm jack is open circuit.
> 
> please help @ampmadscientist
> 
> thanks
> Nick


Can you not take it back to the shop and have them sort it out?


----------



## nickfox

Georgiatec said:


> Can you not take it back to the shop and have them sort it out?



Yes, I can but it's a 3 hour drive to the store. I have a thread on this problem in the workbench forum and Mickey is helping me. He thinks it may be a bad cliff jack that is stuck. I'm going to take some measurements shortly. 

n


----------



## acevh00

I bought the DSL1 HR..! Arrived and tested today with just one cab 1960A.
The classic channel is really beautiful, with great bass and treble, wide range of frequencies and a lot of presence (as every Marshall I had, anyway) and it really remembers me the JCM2000 DSL100 I had many yaars ago (I sold it only because it was a tube fryier, but the sound was great).
But......: the red channel left me quite puzzled. It seems the distortion of a poor pedal: zero treble and presence and all very swollen, without details...
I think I have to replace the tubes, because the Fender Frontman combo 15w of my daughter has a more credible gain with his transistors...


----------



## acevh00

I FOUND the solution.........!!!!!!!
Victory !!!! 
Now my DSL1 is roaring with the tone of the 100w at bedroom levels, with brilliant treble, powerful medium and clear bass tones, with the 1960A 4x12.
I decided to pull out ALL the three tubes and put 1 TAD selected WA 12ax7 in V1 (a balanced one), a TT 12ax7 in V2 (a very good chinese selected) and a Tung-Sol 12AU7 W 6189
that I've never tried before... and WOW ...!!!
I have now a completely different amp, incredible!
I don't understand just one thing: I have various (and had many in the past) tube amp heads and I'm used to tone differences changing tubes, specially the pre ones. But I never found such a gap. Now the amp is singing with great dynamic (as a Marshall has to do). Before, it was a bloated compressed thing, maybe good only for Venom covers.
Actually I'm asking myself what f.....g tubes Marshall is putting inside these little jewels. It isn't a smart choice to save money on tubes quality.

An advice for someone undecided..: buy this little head, because it's superb, but change immediately the tubes!!!
The last thing: I made also a test, installing three worn out Marshall tubes 12ax7 of my old JCM2000 DSL100 (with some years of use) that have lost much of the original power: the result was a great sound, without screaming gain but detailed and dynamic... still 10 times better than with the original tubes!!!!!


----------



## acevh00

My DSL1 is really singing now.... But I tried other changes with other tubes, arriving to a conclusion.
The tone of this little head is very sensible to the tubes you use, specially of preamp, probably because of having only three tubes: so, changing just one means having modified 33% (or more... the power tube has less impact on the tone) of the potential.
I had about a dozen of tube amps until now (currently are three), from 1 to 100W, and I change often my tubes, with alternate luck, and often with nice improvement of sound, but this one is the most sensible overall.
The DSL1 reacts very well also with old Svetlana, moden chinese TT and Shuguang (selected), Mullard and Tung-Sol. But I discovered that the "plus" is the TAD selected WA in V1.
And, apart from the original crappy tubes. the less brilliant results are obtained by JJ, EH and Sovtek.
The JJ are too dark and compressed for this amp, that needs "air" in the gain channel. EH and Sovek are too fizzy and not dynamic.
I hope these advices can help someone with the same amp head.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

acevh00 said:


> My DSL1 is really singing now.... But I tried other changes with other tubes, arriving to a conclusion.
> The tone of this little head is very sensible to the tubes you use, specially of preamp, probably because of having only three tubes: so, changing just one means having modified 33% (or more... the power tube has less impact on the tone) of the potential.
> I had about a dozen of tube amps until now (currently are three), from 1 to 100W, and I change often my tubes, with alternate luck, and often with nice improvement of sound, but this one is the most sensible overall.
> The DSL1 reacts very well also with old Svetlana, moden chinese TT and Shuguang (selected), Mullard and Tung-Sol. But I discovered that the "plus" is the TAD selected WA in V1.
> And, apart from the original crappy tubes. the less brilliant results are obtained by JJ, EH and Sovtek.
> The JJ are too dark and compressed for this amp, that needs "air" in the gain channel. EH and Sovek are too fizzy and not dynamic.
> I hope these advices can help someone with the same amp head.


try a TAD 12BH7A in the power section. It will in essence make it a 2 watt amp, but, it will be more robust, more headroom & less compressed. You can try that tube type anywhere it has an ECC82.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Dogs of Doom said:


> try a TAD 12BH7A in the power section. It will in essence make it a 2 watt amp, but, it will be more robust, more headroom & less compressed. You can try that tube type anywhere it has an ECC82.


Didn't you do that with your JVM1? I remember you having an interesting combination but can't remember specifics.


----------



## acevh00

Dogs of Doom said:


> try a TAD 12BH7A in the power section. It will in essence make it a 2 watt amp, but, it will be more robust, more headroom & less compressed. You can try that tube type anywhere it has an ECC82.


Another good idea... Thanx!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Biff Maloy said:


> Didn't you do that with your JVM1? I remember you having an interesting combination but can't remember specifics.


yep...

note: in the power section, you can not use a 12AX7/ECC83 to replace the ECC82. I tried it & the distortion was awful & the sound cut out. Made it sound like the amp was broken...


----------



## Ant000

Biff Maloy said:


> No truer statement made on the 50th Anniversary Marshalls. They record very well. My only issue with doing this on a regular basis is time right now. I can retire in 4 years and i hope to jump on that then.
> 
> I have the JTM1, JMP1, JCM1, DSL1, JVM and the Offset pictured above. I bought each as they released in 2012.



If you have the JMP1... do you think w/ pedals you can get pretty close to the JCM1? Close enough to save the cash?

I keep going back and forth... had the cash and then went on a vacation instead... but I'll be able to afford it again next month. I think I wanna get a nice big cab for the JMP and a couple pedals but I'm a Slash guy and he is really more in that JCM land. My JMP is so nice for 70's Stones and stuff but I wanna get a little more... leather pants... w/ it. haha


----------



## Biff Maloy

Ant000 said:


> If you have the JMP1... do you think w/ pedals you can get pretty close to the JCM1? Close enough to save the cash?
> 
> I keep going back and forth... had the cash and then went on a vacation instead... but I'll be able to afford it again next month. I think I wanna get a nice big cab for the JMP and a couple pedals but I'm a Slash guy and he is really more in that JCM land. My JMP is so nice for 70's Stones and stuff but I wanna get a little more... leather pants... w/ it. haha



I hardly ever use a drive pedal to push my JMP1 to be honest. It has a built in boost switch that works very well and using that gets it into early JCM territory. I pretty much leave mine like that.


----------



## Ant000

Biff Maloy said:


> I hardly ever use a drive pedal to push my JMP1 to be honest. It has a built in boost switch that works very well and using that gets it into early JCM territory. I pretty much leave mine like that.



Yeah... the boost is nice. Thanks for the response!

I think I just need a nice 4x12 to really appreciate it better... the combo speaker isn't the best. Few times I've plugged into one it's like a different world.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Ant000 said:


> Yeah... the boost is nice. Thanks for the response!
> 
> I think I just need a nice 4x12 to really appreciate it better... the combo speaker isn't the best. Few times I've plugged into one it's like a different world.



Yeah, mine's a combo also. Bigger cabinet and 12s is better no doubt but as far as the stock G10N-40 speaker i thought it held its own against a Greenback 10 or Vintage 10 i tried there. The amp is a bit mid heavy and I've actually went back and forth with the stock speaker over the years. I think it fits the amp better than the G10F-15 that comes stock in the JTM1C and JCM1C does.


----------



## acevh00

My nice stack...


----------



## Sean Christie

Medronio said:


> Any recommandations for a speaker swap on the JCM1 Combo?
> I think the V10 should suit the amp best because it is one of the "80s speakers" right?



I have the G10 Greenback installed in mine and it sounds amazing! Haven’t tried any others, but have full sized V30s and didn’t think I’d enjoy the 10”. Alnico Gold would be nice too, but pricey. WGS has some nice 10” offerings too.


----------



## Iron1

Just got my first 1 watt this past weekend, a DSL1 and love it. Sat her last night and tried to see how quiet I could get it and still have the killer Marshall tone - unlike every other amp I've ever owned, it never changed tone all the way down to inaudible. Love it. Now to get a chance to go the other way and see how loud I can get it.

My only potential dislike is how crazy bright and thin the classic channel is. No matter what I do I've not been able to add any beef to it. I love the overall clean flavor it gives, but think it needs some low end to make it rich. Since the bass knob has no effect on it, and running my Helix into it with one of my fattest tone presets resulted in a thin tone, I'm at a loss as to whether this can be helped or it just is what it is. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

EQ in the effects loop?

Try the 4 cable method w/ the Helix, if you haven't already...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

https://rolandcorp.com.au/blog/4-cable-method-4cm


----------



## Shovel80

Georgiatec said:


> If it's the same as a JCM1, which I'm sure it is, right to left in your pic is v1, v2 & v3. The ECC82 output valve is Marshall part No. VLVE00009. This goes in v3. If you are in the U.K. I can sell you two New Sensor Mullard ECC83's for V1 & V2 plus a nice unbalanced vintage Mullard ECC82 for V3....all three for £40. Just PM me if you want them and we can sort it out.


The JCM 1 has 5 tubes.


----------



## Shovel80

poeman33 said:


> They only made a limited number of these, so I don't know how that is a "saturated" market I think the list of totals was posted earlier in this thread. It's a pretty damn small number when you consider it is world wide.


All these 50th Anniersary Heads were produced in numbers Less than 2000 Units.


----------



## Georgiatec

Shovel80 said:


> The JCM 1 has 5 tubes.



I think you are thinking of the DSL1, or JVM1.
Both the JTM1 and JCM1 only have 3 tubes....I know for certain as I have both.


----------



## Shovel80

the dsl1 I have has 3 tubes and the jcm 2000 has 5
Terry


----------



## Georgiatec

Shovel80 said:


> the dsl1 I have has 3 tubes and the jcm 2000 has 5
> Terry


Firstly  to the forum and The Official 1 watt thread. I think the amps you own are the original JCM2000 DSL1 and the newer DSL1h/cr.

The JCM2000 *IS* the original DSL1. The tube compliment for this amp is 3 x ECC83 & 2 x ECC82. The JVM1 has the same.
The JCM1 (JCM800) has 2 x ECC83 & 1 x ECC82. Same for the JTM1.
The JMP1 has 2 x ECC83 & 2 x ECC81.
This does not include the newer DSL1h/cr, which, just to confuse people has 2 x ECC83 & 1 x ECC82.
With the five amps in the original 50th Anniversary series plus the newer DSL1r it can be quite confusing, so I hope this post clears it up for everyone.


----------



## Neville

Ant000 said:


> Does anyone with the JMP or even maybe the JTM have experience w/ pedals?
> 
> I've got the JMP and I love it... but I'm curious if it's pedal receptive. I'd like to have the option to go from Plexi to more of a Silver Jube level of disortion.
> 
> I don't really like pedals, I know it seems kinda sacrilege considering these are so good for just direct plug in, but my JMP is my only tube amp so I'd like to grow it's palette if it's doable. I don't have any experience w/ overdrive or distortion pedals at the moment.
> 
> Like if I just plug in a Marshall Guvnor will that do what I'm going for? Or will it just be mud?



I have an update for this one. Until last week I used to play my JTM1c without any pedals. The combo sounds quite good in it's own, but of course it lacks low end and it is REALLY heavy on mids. That's fine for me, but using a TS style boost (roll off lowend, push the mids) is too much and does of course not work well with this amp at all. 
But I ordered a BOSS OD1 last week. It is overall a nice pedal, but it is insane how well it sounds into the JTM1c. Perfect match! I would not bother searching for anything more expensive, this is just what this amp needs.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Neville said:


> I have an update for this one. Until last week I used to play my JTM1c without any pedals. The combo sounds quite good in it's own, but of course it lacks low end and it is REALLY heavy on mids. That's fine for me, but using a TS style boost (roll off lowend, push the mids) is too much and does of course not work well with this amp at all.
> But I ordered a BOSS OD1 last week. It is overall a nice pedal, but it is insane how well it sounds into the JTM1c. Perfect match! I would not bother searching for anything more expensive, this is just what this amp needs.



I concur. I have an original Boss OD1 from the 70s and it sounds great into it. 

Also, a Celestion Gold Alnico 10 is a nice tonal upgrade for the JTM1C. After that you may ditch a boost pedal permanently.


----------



## Sean Christie

Biff Maloy said:


> I concur. I have an original Boss OD1 from the 70s and it sounds great into it.
> 
> Also, a Celestion Gold Alnico 10 is a nice tonal upgrade for the JTM1C. After that you may ditch a boost pedal permanently.



Agreed, my JTM1C has an Alnico Gold 10 and my JCM1 has a Greenback 10 and the Alnico sounds incredible (with both amps actually). No OD required. A major upgrade over the stock speaker, bringing the tone much closer to that of the MKI JTM.


----------



## Shovel80

Georgiatec said:


> Firstly  to the forum and The Official 1 watt thread. I think the amps you own are the original JCM2000 DSL1 and the newer DSL1h/cr.
> 
> The JCM2000 *IS* the original DSL1. The tube compliment for this amp is 3 x ECC83 & 2 x ECC82. The JVM1 has the same.
> The JCM1 (JCM800) has 2 x ECC83 & 1 x ECC82. Same for the JTM1.
> The JMP1 has 2 x ECC83 & 2 x ECC81.
> This does not include the newer DSL1h/cr, which, just to confuse people has 2 x ECC83 & 1 x ECC82.
> With the five amps in the original 50th Anniversary series plus the newer DSL1r it can be quite confusing, so I hope this post clears it up for everyone.


Thank You for the update! Still learning here!
Terry


----------



## Biff Maloy

Sean Christie said:


> Agreed, my JTM1C has an Alnico Gold 10 and my JCM1 has a Greenback 10 and the Alnico sounds incredible (with both amps actually). No OD required. A major upgrade over the stock speaker, bringing the tone much closer to that of the MKI JTM.



I ended up with a G10 Vintage in my JCM1C. 

I have all the 50ths. Although I've always regretted not buying them in head form the JTM, JMP and JCM combos are pretty good sounding with a speaker upgrade for such a small cabinet. The DSL and JVM i just made a rack mount out of them.


----------



## Sean Christie

Biff Maloy said:


> I ended up with a G10 Vintage in my JCM1C.
> 
> I have all the 50ths. Although I've always regretted not buying them in head form the JTM, JMP and JCM combos are pretty good sounding with a speaker upgrade for such a small cabinet. The DSL and JVM i just made a rack mount out of them.



I contemplated the G10 Vintage for my JCM1, but don’t love the Celestion branded V30 and I assume it’s closer to that tone? I do on the other hand really like the Marshall G12 Vintage and plug the JCM1 into that regularly. I bought the Greenback based largely on reviews and didn’t look back. Both the Greenback and the Alnico Gold 10 actually sound great with all 3 of my 50th anniversary combos. Too bad the DSL and JVM have 8” speakers, I really don’t like the sound of the stock speaker in my DSL1, and it’s always plugged into either a 10 or 12” speaker.


----------



## Shovel80

I've got this Jcm 1....haven't had it long..
The Green Channel "Classic Gain" has a Much Lower Volume available...
Is this Normal?
I am running the Green Channel...volume and gain all the way up ...
and the Red Channel "Ultra Gain" way down on about 3-4 and gain about 5...so 
that when switching from Green Channel for rhythm...to Red Channel Lead...
The red Channel isn't Way Way over Loud compared to the Green Channel..
I noticed when I received this Head in the mail..from a gentleman on reverb
the Green Channel knobs were all the way up...I thought that was strange at
the time.

Thanks, Terry


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Shovel80 said:


> I've got this Jcm 1....haven't had it long..
> The Green Channel "Classic Gain" has a Much Lower Volume available...
> Is this Normal?
> I am running the Green Channel...volume and gain all the way up ...
> and the Red Channel "Ultra Gain" way down on about 3-4 and gain about 5...so
> that when switching from Green Channel for rhythm...to Red Channel Lead...
> The red Channel isn't Way Way over Loud compared to the Green Channel..
> I noticed when I received this Head in the mail..from a gentleman on reverb
> the Green Channel knobs were all the way up...I thought that was strange at
> the time.
> 
> Thanks, Terry


Welcome to the forum 
Not sure on the volume differences on your amp but on my Dsl40c’s, it is common.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Biff Maloy

Sean Christie said:


> I contemplated the G10 Vintage for my JCM1, but don’t love the Celestion branded V30 and I assume it’s closer to that tone? I do on the other hand really like the Marshall G12 Vintage and plug the JCM1 into that regularly. I bought the Greenback based largely on reviews and didn’t look back. Both the Greenback and the Alnico Gold 10 actually sound great with all 3 of my 50th anniversary combos. Too bad the DSL and JVM have 8” speakers, I really don’t like the sound of the stock speaker in my DSL1, and it’s always plugged into either a 10 or 12” speaker.



I could go either way on the JCM1. I have a G10 Greenback also and i do like it. 

My JCM1 is my go to for low volume noodling in the evenings. It's easy to get a little grit out of it plus my pedals i use into my SV20H work well. Echoplex for example sounds good in front.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Shovel80 said:


> I've got this Jcm 1....haven't had it long..
> The Green Channel "Classic Gain" has a Much Lower Volume available...
> Is this Normal?
> I am running the Green Channel...volume and gain all the way up ...
> and the Red Channel "Ultra Gain" way down on about 3-4 and gain about 5...so
> that when switching from Green Channel for rhythm...to Red Channel Lead...
> The red Channel isn't Way Way over Loud compared to the Green Channel..
> I noticed when I received this Head in the mail..from a gentleman on reverb
> the Green Channel knobs were all the way up...I thought that was strange at
> the time.
> 
> Thanks, Terry



Sounds like you have a DSL. The JCM1 is single channel, no green, etc.


----------



## Georgiatec

Shovel80 said:


> I've got this Jcm 1....haven't had it long..
> The Green Channel "Classic Gain" has a Much Lower Volume available...
> Is this Normal?
> I am running the Green Channel...volume and gain all the way up ...
> and the Red Channel "Ultra Gain" way down on about 3-4 and gain about 5...so
> that when switching from Green Channel for rhythm...to Red Channel Lead...
> The red Channel isn't Way Way over Loud compared to the Green Channel..
> I noticed when I received this Head in the mail..from a gentleman on reverb
> the Green Channel knobs were all the way up...I thought that was strange at
> the time.
> 
> Thanks, Terry


I seem to remember mine was similar. Maybe not as extreme as yours, but a lot louder on the OD channel. The advantage was you can have the green all the way up and either balance the OD with it or have it much louder for solos etc.
How does it compare with your newer DSL1r?


----------



## Shovel80

Georgiatec said:


> I seem to remember mine was similar. Maybe not as extreme as yours, but a lot louder on the OD channel. The advantage was you can have the green all the way up and either balance the OD with it or have it much louder for solos etc.
> How does it compare with your newer DSL1r?


You know...as for the newer amp head..I need to try that out and compare
I only have one 12" Green Back 1/12 box and need to switch heads.
I'll try that out today.
Thanks, Terry


----------



## Shovel80

Georgiatech,

I tried the newer head...and they are very similar
as to where the volumes are set to have the red channel 
a bit louder than the green channel for Leads.
Although the newer head doesn't have adjustment for Gain on the Green
Classic Gain Channel.

Terry


----------



## Mr. Natural

Shovel80 said:


> ...Still learning here!
> Terry



Aren't we all?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Shovel80 said:


> Georgiatech,
> 
> I tried the newer head...and they are very similar
> as to where the volumes are set to have the red channel
> a bit louder than the green channel for Leads.
> Although the newer head doesn't have adjustment for Gain on the Green
> Classic Gain Channel.
> 
> Terry


Welcome to the forum 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Biff Maloy

I guess while we're talking 1 watt DSL's and comparing the 50th DSL1 to the newer DSL1HR the 50th Anniversary's classic gain channel has a lot more headroom and gets a thicker tone than the newer model. To me, either versions on that channel has their strengths. I prefer the 50th overall but i enjoyed the DSL1HR while i had one.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

I'm kicking myself... Local listing on Facebook Marketplace had a JTM1, DSL1, and two mini stack 1x12 cabinets with the old script Marshall logo, all for $1,500. I was trying desperately to unload a few things to scarf that up, seemed like a pretty damn good deal. Of course it was sold earlier this week...


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I'm kicking myself... Local listing on Facebook Marketplace had a JTM1, DSL1, and two mini stack 1x12 cabinets with the old script Marshall logo, all for $1,500. I was trying desperately to unload a few things to scarf that up, seemed like a pretty damn good deal. Of course it was sold earlier this week...


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/162306608955027/


----------



## Sean Christie

Kim Lucky Day said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/162306608955027/



WOW, that was a bargain! Too bad you didn’t jump on it! Love the matching script cabs!


----------



## Joust

Georgiatec said:


> I'll get the ball rolling with the single most important tone improvement you can make to a JTM/JCM1 (with the push-pull output ECC82). Put a good, but unbalanced, ECC82 in there. I've actually put a vintage Mullard in my JCM1 today that is so unbalanced it failed on my Orange tube tester....It scored a 14/8. It will fail if the triodes are more than 5 points apart. This, however is still a very strong tube, just unbalanced, which is exactly what you are after. The extra harmonic content in the tone is staggering. I thought the Valvo I swapped out was good, but this Mullard is amazing. I had to just stand there and play for an hour or so.


It is quite easy to put a mod to force unbalanced phase splitter. If you look at the schematic, half the PI tube has a 100K plate resistor and the other half has a 82K plate resistor. They do this to match the gain(roughly) of the two sections. You can fiddle with those values to mismatch the gain of the two sections. I would do this as a mod. Lift on end of the 82k. Put a 100k in parallel with that or replace it with a 50K. Then put a Two watt 100K pot in series with it and the other end back down to the board. Connect the wiper to either side. That’ll only affect rotation direction. This gives one tube plate resistor ~50k-150k sweep. You should be able to balance or grossly unbalance your stage gains no matter what the tube characteristics are. 
Another option to test would be a 12dw7 tube. One section of triode is like 12ax7 and other half has less amplification factor like a 12au7 or so. These dissimilar triodes might be too far off each other but worth a shot. Can’t hurt anything


----------



## Georgiatec

Joust said:


> It is quite easy to put a mod to force unbalanced phase splitter. If you look at the schematic, half the PI tube has a 100K plate resistor and the other half has a 82K plate resistor. They do this to match the gain(roughly) of the two sections. You can fiddle with those values to mismatch the gain of the two sections. I would do this as a mod. Lift on end of the 82k. Put a 100k in parallel with that or replace it with a 50K. Then put a Two watt 100K pot in series with it and the other end back down to the board. Connect the wiper to either side. That’ll only affect rotation direction. This gives one tube plate resistor ~50k-150k sweep. You should be able to balance or grossly unbalance your stage gains no matter what the tube characteristics are.
> Another option to test would be a 12dw7 tube. One section of triode is like 12ax7 and other half has less amplification factor like a 12au7 or so. These dissimilar triodes might be too far off each other but worth a shot. Can’t hurt anything



You may have miss-understood where I was going with the unbalanced ECC82. It's not about unbalancing the gain stages, it's the output stage that is affected by the unbalanced ECC82. Think of it the same as having two miss-matched EL34's in a bigger amp. Normally it can lead to problems, but in the case of using the two triodes of an ECC82 push pull for an output valve it seems to offer different harmonic content than a well balanced one. Not always better, but worth experimenting with to explore those differences.


----------



## Joust

it amounts to the same thing. i proposed purposefully unbalancing them as opposed to choosing a tube that is inherently unbalanced. The long tail pair phase splitter has gain. you can tinker with it somewhat.


----------



## Brek

I have a Jtm-1c due to arrive today. Cannot wait, I have a collection of speakers to try on top of the one it comes with, going to be a fun weekend. Line up: all celestions, 10in creamback, 10 g10 vintage, 2 x 10in alnico golds, 2 x 12 inch alnico blues, all snagged of eBay brand new for have retail, 4 x ten 30’s are in a cheap subzero branded 4x10 cab. Again eBay bargain at £95. Am really wanting to see what the 10 gold mounted in the cab paired with the 12 blue in an extension cab sounds like.


----------



## tce63

Brek said:


> I have a Jtm-1c due to arrive today. Cannot wait, I have a collection of speakers to try on top of the one it comes with, going to be a fun weekend. Line up: all celestions, 10in creamback, 10 g10 vintage, 2 x 10in alnico golds, 2 x 12 inch alnico blues, all snagged of eBay brand new for have retail, 4 x ten 30’s are in a cheap subzero branded 4x10 cab. Again eBay bargain at £95. Am really wanting to see what the 10 gold mounted in the cab paired with the 12 blue in an extension cab sounds like.



HNAD, Congrats.
I run my JTM-1H with a 1*12 Greenback, sounds fantastic.


----------



## Iron1

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I'm kicking myself... Local listing on Facebook Marketplace had a JTM1, DSL1, and two mini stack 1x12 cabinets with the old script Marshall logo, all for $1,500. I was trying desperately to unload a few things to scarf that up, seemed like a pretty damn good deal. Of course it was sold earlier this week...



That's the story of my life - never have cash when a dream deal comes along, but when I have cash there's no such deal to be found.


----------



## Sean Christie

Brek said:


> I have a Jtm-1c due to arrive today. Cannot wait, I have a collection of speakers to try on top of the one it comes with, going to be a fun weekend. Line up: all celestions, 10in creamback, 10 g10 vintage, 2 x 10in alnico golds, 2 x 12 inch alnico blues, all snagged of eBay brand new for have retail, 4 x ten 30’s are in a cheap subzero branded 4x10 cab. Again eBay bargain at £95. Am really wanting to see what the 10 gold mounted in the cab paired with the 12 blue in an extension cab sounds like.



Have fun experimenting! My JTM-1C sounds fantastic loaded with the G10 Alnico Gold, but I’d imagine it would sound amazing with almost any speaker.


----------



## Brek

So far I like it with the alnico gold, but also, and this surprised me, the 10in creamback. It is still too bloody loud to dime it in the house though. It must be putting out more than one watt, my spl meter measured at 1m, 110db with the alnico gold, which is rated at 98db at 1w @ 1 meter. Very classy sound, clever bit of work they did with it.


----------



## Biff Maloy

G10 Gold is in my JTM1C. Great speaker.


----------



## scozz

Brek said:


> I have a Jtm-1c due to arrive today. Cannot wait, I have a collection of speakers to try on top of the one it comes with, going to be a fun weekend. Line up: all celestions, 10in creamback, 10 g10 vintage, 2 x 10in alnico golds, 2 x 12 inch alnico blues, all snagged of eBay brand new for have retail, 4 x ten 30’s are in a cheap subzero branded 4x10 cab. Again eBay bargain at £95. Am really wanting to see what the 10 gold mounted in the cab paired with the 12 blue in an extension cab sounds like.


Great sounding amps I’m told, congrats man!

And  to The Marshall Forum.


----------



## Brek

Hey thanks scozz. 
Quick question for y’all. The serial number sticker on this combo has the date at 2016, I thought these were only made in 2012?


----------



## Brek

Sean Christie said:


> Have fun experimenting! My JTM-1C sounds fantastic loaded with the G10 Alnico Gold, but I’d imagine it would sound amazing with almost any speaker.


Yeah sounds good with the 10in gold, surprise of the session was the creamback, loved it, maybe not traditional jtm sound but was good, I was a bit meh about the g10 vintage, next roll will be the g10 vintage and creamback together, which I kinda liked with my cornford Carrera, they are both 16ohm.


----------



## Georgiatec

Brek said:


> Hey thanks scozz.
> Quick question for y’all. The serial number sticker on this combo has the date at 2016, I thought these were only made in 2012?


That was Marshall's original plan and was used as an incentive to get people to buy the amps. However this did not happen and there was production after 2012. The only difference being the post 2012 amps did not come with the 50th Anniversary plaque on them or any of the box candy.
My JMP combo and JCM head are both 2012 with plaque etc., but I have a JTM combo from 2013 and a JMP head from 2015 that do not.
It was a bit naughty of Marshall to continue production after 2012, because a lot of the "Anniversary" amps were sold on their exculsivity.

I would really like to see Marshall's answer on why production continued ater they had knowingly sold amps on an exclusivity pitch.
They will probably say because they didn't have the 50th Anniversary merch. with them, they were different....which is pretty lame.


----------



## Brek

Ahh thanks for that. Yes very naughty, next question is what are they worth compared to the 50th?, I obviously failed to research properly. Made an assumption as read nothing to contradict the 2012 only year.


----------



## Georgiatec

Brek said:


> Ahh thanks for that. Yes very naughty, next question is what are they worth compared to the 50th?, I obviously failed to research properly. Made an assumption as read nothing to contradict the 2012 only year.



They are the same amp. As to whether an "anniversary" year model with the plaque and box candy is worth more is subjective. Like all other things, the value is in what people will be prepared to pay....no doubt some will make a distinction.


----------



## Brek

cheers.


----------



## pentatonicwanker

I have to say, I think this lineup would print money for Marshall if they brought it back.


----------



## Biff Maloy

pentatonicwanker said:


> I have to say, I think this lineup would print money for Marshall if they brought it back.



I don't know. A lot of fussing over the price of these when they came out. Most were around 7 to $800. I bought and kept all of them. They definitely weren't cheap. I've had no regrets about mine though.


----------



## Sean Christie

I’ve got 3 of 5 (JTM, JCM & DSL) and I would love to get the remaining two - if Marshall re-released them I’d definitely jump on it.


----------



## pentatonicwanker

Biff Maloy said:


> I don't know. A lot of fussing over the price of these when they came out. Most were around 7 to $800. I bought and kept all of them. They definitely weren't cheap. I've had no regrets about mine though.



True, but a lot has changed since they first came out--more people are playing (and recording) at home versus playing out these days, and that's a trend that's likely to continue for the near future.


----------



## Biff Maloy

pentatonicwanker said:


> True, but a lot has changed since they first came out--more people are playing (and recording) at home versus playing out these days, and that's a trend that's likely to continue for the near future.



Good point! 

I've had my set for so long and tried so many combinations. I even had a home PA setup once where i had enough mixer room for 3 of them mixed with backing tracks. Post amp effects. Switcher and boosts out front, etc. Really fun and once all that got dialed in it was quite loud. It was cable city though. 

I don't play them like i used to. They've turned more into display collection but match any of them up with a good cabinet and speakers and they sound legit. Just 1 watt legit.


----------



## pentatonicwanker

Biff Maloy said:


> Good point!
> 
> I've had my set for so long and tried so many combinations. I even had a home PA setup once where i had enough mixer room for 3 of them mixed with backing tracks. Post amp effects. Switcher and boosts out front, etc. Really fun and once all that got dialed in it was quite loud. It was cable city though.
> 
> I don't play them like i used to. They've turned more into display collection but match any of them up with a good cabinet and speakers and they sound legit. Just 1 watt legit.



That must've sounded fantastic!

Lemme know if you ever wanna sell that JCM1--been looking for one for quite awhile! My DSL1HR doesn't quite scratch the itch that I think a 1-watt JCM 800 would.


----------



## G. Levin

Love this amp... Thought that I like Recto... Now I have Recto too, but for home use, without any screamers, with delay in loop.... Wonderful!
With Two Notes Captor (-20db) I can set volume at 12.00 with 1 watt setting to get hot tubes and sound is more "ready" and quiet in apartment. 
Thank you, Marshall!


----------



## Biff Maloy

I just spent the weekend with my JTM1C and JMP1C split stereo with my X4 Delay out front and occasional boost from my Whirlwind Gold Box. Alternated between my LP and Artist. Small scale classic rock man. 

After 9 years of ownership they are still a lot of fun for around the house. I made up a drum track with EZDrummer, recorded a bass track to that and blended this with my monitors to the volume of the amps. 

This is loud enough to have a little bit of ear ringing after a while unless you're just deaf.


----------



## Sean Christie

Sounds amazing Biff! I love these amps! I actually just read a forum post by you from a few years ago on TGP regarding the JTM-1. Since you own all of the anniversary models, maybe you could help answer a few questions I have, some issues I’m having that only other 50th owners could help answer. I own three of the 50th Anniversary combos JTM-1C, JCM-1C & DSL-1C.
PM me if you’re willing.


----------



## faerdi

Just about a few months ago I stumbled upon these mini marshalls and it was love at first feel!
Imho, the JMP1 through a G12-65 loaded cab sounds as close to AC/DC's Back in Black tone as possible - at bedroom volume levels.
0.1W mode already sounds very good, but I enjoy 1W mode attenuated down a little notch even more.
And they just look so cute. Guess I'll never part with my 1 watters.


----------



## schwa

faerdi said:


> Just about a few months ago I stumbled upon these mini marshalls and it was love at first feel!
> Imho, the JMP1 through a G12-65 loaded cab sounds as close to AC/DC's Back in Black tone as possible - at bedroom volume levels.
> 0.1W mode already sounds very good, but I enjoy 1W mode attenuated down a little notch even more.
> And they just look so cute. Guess I'll never part with my 1 watters.



I got my JMP1 new back in the day, and it's been a love/hate thing since I got it. I love the gain curve - it really behaves like my larger Marshalls - which makes it great for at home practice. However, I hear a very prominent mid which I find off-putting. I am one who thinks the speaker can make a big difference in the amp's sound and have tried several without finding one I was really happy with.

I ordered a 65, maybe this speaker will be "the one".


----------



## Maggot Brain

schwa said:


> I got my JMP1 new back in the day, and it's been a love/hate thing since I got it. I love the gain curve - it really behaves like my larger Marshalls - which makes it great for at home practice. However, I hear a very prominent mid which I find off-putting. I am one who thinks the speaker can make a big difference in the amp's sound and have tried several without finding one I was really happy with.
> 
> I ordered a 65, maybe this speaker will be "the one".



Interesting you say that as I've noticed something like that with the DSL1 I had owned and now I hear it on all the 1 watt models. I think it has to do with the fact it uses a 12AU7 for a powertube.

I still say Marshall should re release all of these or maybe a select few. I know the guys that bought it for the exclusivity will say otherwise but these could be VERY usable and desired amps in today's world. Like said before, ever since this pandemic a LOT of people are just playing and jamming alone and these would make a great at home Marshall... I still want one but can't ever get myself over the $1k average price for a 1 watt amp. I don't give a fk about the 50th anniversary gimmick, I just want the cool 1 watt head!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

try a 12BH7A...


----------



## Maggot Brain

Dogs of Doom said:


> try a 12BH7A...



Now this I am curious about!

Anyone try one in their 1 watter?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Maggot Brain said:


> Now this I am curious about!
> 
> Anyone try one in their 1 watter?


yes, that's why I suggested it...

it, literally makes the 1 watter a 2 watter. It won't be much, if any louder, but will sound bigger, fatter & have more headroom...


----------



## Biff Maloy

schwa said:


> I got my JMP1 new back in the day, and it's been a love/hate thing since I got it. I love the gain curve - it really behaves like my larger Marshalls - which makes it great for at home practice. However, I hear a very prominent mid which I find off-putting. I am one who thinks the speaker can make a big difference in the amp's sound and have tried several without finding one I was really happy with.
> 
> I ordered a 65, maybe this speaker will be "the one".



I'm the same with speakers. I remember you suggesting a T75 for the JMP1 a while back. Did you eventually move on from that thought? I tried it and thought it evened out the mid forward nature of the amp.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Recently I put Gold Lions in all positions in my JMP1. They are such a drastic change i can't make my mind up if i like them or not. Sounds even more mid forward but thicker overall at the same time.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Maggot Brain said:


> Now this I am curious about!
> 
> Anyone try one in their 1 watter?


I found this:

https://www.tubedepot.com/products/12bh7a


----------



## Dogs of Doom

don't know if this works, but...

[0]=35346]search

if not, search for 12BH7A & by member dogs of doom


----------



## KelvinS1965

I got my JMP1-H out this week to take for a college class, where we play in a band situation. I think I've been spoilt by my SV20H because I struggled to get a decent sound out of the JMP1-H, though it was loud enough that the tutors were asking us to turn them down. Definitely lacks the bottom end the SV20H has even in 5 watt mode. 

On the plus side they seem to be asking more than I paid for mine on the few UK adverts I've seen, not that I'd trust trying to sell on eBay or Reverb, so I'll probably restrict my options by only selling locally.

Funny how things move on (at least for me anyway)...it was my first Marshall amp. Now I've got the SV20H, 2525H, various cabs and an SC20c as well.


----------



## schwa

Maggot Brain said:


> Interesting you say that as I've noticed something like that with the DSL1 I had owned and now I hear it on all the 1 watt models. I think it has to do with the fact it uses a 12AU7 for a powertube.
> 
> I still say Marshall should re release all of these or maybe a select few. I know the guys that bought it for the exclusivity will say otherwise but these could be VERY usable and desired amps in today's world. Like said before, ever since this pandemic a LOT of people are just playing and jamming alone and these would make a great at home Marshall... I still want one but can't ever get myself over the $1k average price for a 1 watt amp. I don't give a fk about the 50th anniversary gimmick, I just want the cool 1 watt head!




The JMP1 was non typical in that it had two 12AT7 tubes in a parallel class A circuit or somesuch. In my case they're all OS Mullards. I don't have the same complaint regarding my JTM1, which is actually a bit bass heavy (but not in a bad way).


----------



## tce63

schwa said:


> The JMP1 was non typical in that it had two 12AT7 tubes in a parallel class A circuit or somesuch. In my case they're all OS Mullards. I don't have the same complaint regarding my JTM1, which is actually a bit bass heavy (but not in a bad way).



The JTM-1 is a fantastic amp, I will keep mine forever.

The best home amp I ever played


----------



## 1watter

I have always been curious how much of a difference sound wise is there between the 50th anniversary dsl1 and the newer dsl1. I know build quality would differ but if someone was dead set on wanting a dsl1 would they be pissing money away getting the anniversary dsl1?


----------



## schwa

Biff Maloy said:


> I'm the same with speakers. I remember you suggesting a T75 for the JMP1 a while back. Did you eventually move on from that thought? I tried it and thought it evened out the mid forward nature of the amp.



You are correct - the T75's are something I have tried. In fact, I tried them again today. The T75's DO tame the mids compared to a Greenback for example, but it's not all I hoped for. Perhaps the best I've tried.

I have not tried a 65, which I have heard is also scooped, but less so. "The mids" are a big place, maybe the 65 is scooped in a different one. 

But I am not expecting a miracle.

I figure it's worth a go - there are many things I like about the amp.


----------



## Brek

A stereo rig with a jtm1c and a jmp1c sounds an awesome concpet to me. I scour ebay regularly for these amps and missed one for £450 and the guy accepted best offer, did not even see the listing, the guy that bought it has relisted it for £800 lol.

I have just bought a Suhr reactive load box (the original one without IR) and a sonicake sonic IR pedal so I can now do a bit of speaker rolling without the drama of fitting removing, i vowed i was never gunna go that route, but its sound is no half bad and allows for late night practice with a 20w amp dimed.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I want to comment again about changing out the tubes in my JMP1 to Gold Lions and how much of a difference they have made. First off, the amp is almost dead quiet and every frequency it had seems boosted. It's more of what it was. Sounded great yesterday into my SV212. 

I just did the same for the JTM1. I found my Jan Phillips 5751 that had went missing. I had forgot me putting it in V1. Swapped em all out with Gold Lions. Wow!! Big difference. That amp I've played around with obviously so those weren't as worn but the amp is just way more responsive and livelier like the JMP1. 

This is my first go with these but i swear this is the biggest difference I've experienced.


----------



## Sean Christie

Hey Biff, are these reissue Gold Lions?


----------



## Biff Maloy

Sean Christie said:


> Hey Biff, are these reissue Gold Lions?



I don't think they're reissues. Genalex makes them. Mine are the gold pin.


----------



## A-Vic

Hey guys, I have found a used JTM1 Combo and a JCM1 Combo for each 750 Dollar. Which one do you prefer and why? 

As some of you may know, I am still looking for my first tube amp. I have posted a thread last week about the Studio amps. Still thinking about going for a 1 watt tube amp instead of the SC20 or Silver Jubilee mini for home playing...


----------



## tce63

A-Vic said:


> Hey guys, I have found a used JTM1 Combo and a JCM1 Combo for each 750 Dollar. Which one do you prefer and why?
> 
> As some of you may know, I am still looking for my first tube amp. I have posted a thread last week about the Studio amps. Still thinking about going for a 1 watt tube amp instead of the SC20 or Silver Jubilee mini for home playing...



I have a JTM-1H Offset with the 10" Cab.
The best amp ever for home Use.

I Used to have a JCM1c but prefere the JTM1, Why I don´t really know, But JTM works perfect for what I play, AC/DC, Status, ZZ-top and so on.

But both amp sounds great, you can´t go wrong with either of them.

And  to the forum

Cheers


----------



## Biff Maloy

A-Vic said:


> Hey guys, I have found a used JTM1 Combo and a JCM1 Combo for each 750 Dollar. Which one do you prefer and why?
> 
> As some of you may know, I am still looking for my first tube amp. I have posted a thread last week about the Studio amps. Still thinking about going for a 1 watt tube amp instead of the SC20 or Silver Jubilee mini for home playing...



I have both. 

Even though i was a teenager in the 80s and my first Marshall was a JCM800 I play my JTM1C and JMP1C a lot. I tend to prefer throwback 60s and 70s tones. The JCM1C is a great sounding amp also. I don't think you'd go wrong with either. They don't sound the same but at least with the JCM it's easy to get amp breakup. It also has a button activated boost on the back for a Jubilee type gain. 

I also have a SV20H and 2525H Studios. These are fantastic and even though I have no volume restrictions around the house i bought them for playing out with people. Not for a home amp. I read all kinds of players throwing this or that gadget to tame their volumes just to own them. I'm in the minority as i don't like attenuators or volume boxes in the loop just so it ain't loud. It's supposed to be loud. A band is loud....etc. I say get an amp with the power that fits its purpose for having it. The 1 watts are perfect for home use unless you live in an apartment or your house is so close you know when the neighbors are having sex. Might be an issue there. If that's the case get a good modeling setup.


----------



## A-Vic

Thanks to both of you! I think I will go for a 1 watt amp. How is the DSL1H compared to them? I heard its pretty bright. What I like about it is the effects loop. The JTM1 and JCM1 don't have one as far as I know.


----------



## Biff Maloy

A-Vic said:


> Thanks to both of you! I think I will go for a 1 watt amp. How is the DSL1H compared to them? I heard its pretty bright. What I like about it is the effects loop. The JTM1 and JCM1 don't have one as far as I know.



I have that one too. The 50th Anniversary DSL1 not to be confused with the current DSL1HR or 'CR' combo. 

It's probably the most versatile. Channel switcher. The Classic Gain Channel has a lot of headroom even though it's a 1 watt amp. A single coil Stratocaster struggles to push it into any overdrive. Ultra Gain Channel is all DSL grit. The loop works very well. I don't recommend the combo though unless your willing to use a bigger speaker cabinet for it. The 8" speaker is a joke. Plug it into a 1x12 or 2x12 and it's a much better sounding amp. That's true for any of them although i think the JTM, JMP and JCM in a 1x10 sound pretty good for their size. I have the JVM1 also. It and the DSL1 i pulled their chassis out and installed them in a 6 space rack. I actually did some gigs with them in a band that the drummer played a Roland set. Stage volume was crucial so they worked very well miked up for them. 

Having said that, i did briefly have the newer DSL1HR. Overall I prefer the 50th version but for $299 and basically the price of a good pedal you might want to give it a try if a bit uncertain. It also has an fx loop.


----------



## A-Vic

If I buy the newer DSL1HR, what cabinet would you recommend? I was thinking about the Studio Classic 112 Cab with the V-Type Speaker. Its around 450 Dollar in Switzerland.


----------



## tce63

A-Vic said:


> If I buy the newer DSL1HR, what cabinet would you recommend? I was thinking about the Studio Classic 112 Cab with the V-Type Speaker. Its around 450 Dollar in Switzerland.



Yes that would work great.
But you can also go with a Palmer CAB from Thomann

Great Cabs

https://www.thomann.de/se/palmer_pcab112v30.htm

https://www.thomann.de/se/palmer_pcab112gbk.htm


----------



## Biff Maloy

A-Vic said:


> If I buy the newer DSL1HR, what cabinet would you recommend? I was thinking about the Studio Classic 112 Cab with the V-Type Speaker. Its around 450 Dollar in Switzerland.



Your thinking is in the right place. Get a quality birch cabinet like the one you mentioned.


----------



## Kyusha

is there any word on marshall doing new 1 watt amps specially with the 60 anniversary coming next year?

maybe not the place but does someone know if the regular dsl1 has diode clipping?


----------



## JAC

I have not been on here in quite some time. I love 1 watt amps. I have a few. My two Marshalls I got are the JTM1H and a DSL1HR. The JTM1 is one of my favorite all time amps. This forum has been pretty cool in the past. I like to go on forums for useful information. When I logged in it remembered my name and pass word. In a less than perfect world we live in this makes me feel happy and welcome. I'll start trying to check it out more with my phone also.


----------



## Steve Bugeja

Fun little amps


----------



## ToneDriver

For the 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps, I notice that some of them have a Marshall 50th Anniversary slip cover, but most of the listings for these amps do not include one. I purchased my 1 watt heads used and only one of them included a slip cover. Just curious, but does anyone know if this was standard for the 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps or something that was purchased separately? Not sure why a seller would not include a slip cover and decide to keep it since it only fits the 1 watt amps...or maybe they lost it?


----------



## dju

ToneDriver said:


> For the 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps, I notice that some of them have a Marshall 50th Anniversary slip cover, but most of the listings for these amps do not include one. I purchased my 1 watt heads used and only one of them included a slip cover. Just curious, but does anyone know if this was standard for the 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps or something that was purchased separately? Not sure why a seller would not include a slip cover and decide to keep it since it only fits the 1 watt amps...or maybe they lost it?


I can't answer your question about if it is standard or not to include a slip cover. but I can tell you I bought my JMP1h new and it did not come with one. 

dj


----------



## faerdi

ToneDriver said:


> For the 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps, I notice that some of them have a Marshall 50th Anniversary slip cover, but most of the listings for these amps do not include one. I purchased my 1 watt heads used and only one of them included a slip cover. Just curious, but does anyone know if this was standard for the 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps or something that was purchased separately? Not sure why a seller would not include a slip cover and decide to keep it since it only fits the 1 watt amps...or maybe they lost it?


You had to order the cover extra as it was not included.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I have all of them. Bought each as they issued in 2012. No covers were included.


----------



## ToneDriver

Interesting...thanks everyone for your responses. I knew I'd find the answer here!  Those slip covers are cool. I thought Marshall would have included them as standard. Oh well, no big deal.


----------



## pentatonicwanker

I hope Marshall brings these back for their 60th anniversary next year.


----------



## ToneDriver

pentatonicwanker said:


> I hope Marshall brings these back for their 60th anniversary next year.


Yes, I hope they do something cool like that. I love mine, especially the JMP1H and the JTM1H. The JCM1H ain't too shabby either.  Fantastic sounding little amps for home practice and recording. Unfortunately, I didn't know about these when they first came out.


----------



## cccc

If Marshall brought these back as a regular stock item they would sell millions and millions year in year out . Every guitar forum I have been on has people wanting these desperately & wishing Marshall offered them as a regular stock item.


----------



## Kev ATGNI

I have a SV20h, which of the one Watters will complement fit, ie not be too similar to the SV?


----------



## ken361

Jmp probably


----------



## JAC

I love single watt amps. I have a JTM1H as well as a DSL1HR . The JTM1H is an anniversary issue. I wish I would have gotten back then the JMP1H as well. I also have other single watt amps like the Supro Blues King 8. Low watts rule! If I want loud I go to my 68 DR Custom or my SV20H.


----------



## ken361

There is a jmp combo near me for 1100.00 played one years ago and dug it. Almost bought the jtm but got the Vintage Modern instead.


----------



## cccc

Here is a GREAT example of what the JMP 1 watt and the JCM 800 1 watt sound like . Most Youtube reviews do not do these amps justice . The current DSL 1 watt is NOT in the same league as these 50th anniversary models .


First half of video is the JMP 1 watt, second half is the JCM 800 1 watt.


----------



## Maggot Brain

I will forever bitch and moan how poor of a decision it was of Marshall to only offer these as limited editions. 

These would sell like CRAZY and I would guarantee most gear heads would buy multiple models if not the whole line.

Marshall ... W... T.... F?


----------



## KelvinS1965

Kev ATGNI said:


> I have a SV20h, which of the one Watters will complement fit, ie not be too similar to the SV?


I've got the SV20h and a JMP1h. I'd say that the JMP1h is trying to sound similar, but it has way less bass and obviously limited in output terms, so no use for gigging unless you can mic up. Therefore I'd choose something other than the JMP1h if you already have an SV20h. In fact with an attenuator I have no use for my JMP1h, so I'm glad there is a good market for used ones.


----------



## Jubilee23

I’ve got a jtm1c and I’d say it’s one of the best amps I’ve ever had, I love plugging into my jube 4x12!! Sounds incredible


----------



## scozz

All the 2012 anniversary 1 watt amps are made in England, is that right?


----------



## Jubilee23

Yes they were a limited 1 year run , made in England


----------



## Biff Maloy

I've had the 50th Anniversary collection for 10 years. I still use them just as much as when they were new. The same pedalboard i use with my Germino Lead 55LV I can use with my JMP1. 

Perfect home tube amps without the need for anything attached to reign them in.


----------



## Georgiatec

Jubilee23 said:


> Yes they were a limited 1 year run , made in England


Some were produced after 2012. I have a JTM1 combo and a JMP1 head. Both of which, according to their bar codes were produced in 2015. They just came without the "Anniversary" branding.
I also have the "Anniversay" JMP1c and JCM1h.
The best tone I get for rehearsals is with my JCM1 into my Bad Cat Unleash, using it to re-amp the JCM1h. The Unleash also has a really nice loop and dual volumes, so easy to set one for backing and t'other for lead work.


----------



## Jubilee23

Georgiatec said:


> Some were produced after 2012. I have a JTM1 combo and a JMP1 head. Both of which, according to their bar codes were produced in 2015. They just came without the "Anniversary" branding.
> I also have the "Anniversay" JMP1c and JCM1h.
> The best tone I get for rehearsals is with my JCM1 into my Bad Cat Unleash, using it to re-amp the JCM1h. The Unleash also has a really nice loop and dual volumes, so easy to set one for backing and t'other for lead work.


That’s pretty interesting, I have never seen one produced after the anniversary year .. the jtm was the first released that year… also I’ve never seen any without the 50th anniversary branding.


----------



## vtrain

Has anyone made a JTM1 clone from the schematic and layout available on the interweb? If I was more skilled with amplifiers I would certainly try it.


----------



## Maggot Brain

This thread got me thinking about the JTM1 again... Now that I have finally acquired a SV20H I would really love a JTM1C for a little practice amp... Maybe a Lead 12 would be more realistic right now. 



scozz said:


> All the 2012 anniversary 1 watt amps are made in England, is that right?


Yes.


----------



## Maggot Brain

vtrain said:


> Has anyone made a JTM1 clone from the schematic and layout available on the interweb? If I was more skilled with amplifiers I would certainly try it.


Good question! I'm surprised this hasn't been a thing yet, boutique builders could snag this market while it's open for grabs.


----------



## Freddy78

i have built a PTP clone of JTM-145 ( Andertons limited edition ) with some help from a friend based on real JTM 145 that i own .


----------



## vtrain

Freddy78 said:


> i have built a PTP clone of JTM-145 ( Andertons limited edition ) with some help from a friend based on real JTM 145 that i own .


And? Any chance you could post a schematic, layout, and/or photos (especially guts? It sounds incredibly exciting!


----------



## Georgiatec

Jubilee23 said:


> That’s pretty interesting, I have never seen one produced after the anniversary year .. the jtm was the first released that year… also I’ve never seen any without the 50th anniversary branding.


I think they were only available in the UK via major retailers like Guitarguitar and Andertons. Maybe Thomann in Germany also). They were cheaper too...perhaps using up pre-formed chassis. Funny thing is my JMP1 combo (Anniversary) sounds better than the later production head....both through the same cab, even to the point of swapping the tubes from one to another. The combo just has "something" the head doesn't.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Finally sold my avatar 1 watt JMP head yesterday. Plugged it in to demo to the buyer and it sounded great of course as they always do once you decide to let them go.  Not left without a Marshall as I still have the whole Studio series set (for now; I'm selling the SC20c next year). I mostly play out at a large rehearsal space or gigs, so the 1 watt wasn't being used and I have the SV20h and attenuator if I really want to play that at home.

Anyway, last pictures of mine:


----------



## Mike_LA

Love my JVM thru my 2X12.
The fx loop really makes it workable for me.
Never actually bonded with my DSL1 maybe it's time to give it another listen...


----------



## Matthews Guitars

I really wish they had continued to make new JTM1s and JMP1s. They're very uncommon and for the price they command, you could get one or almost buy a 70s 1987 or 1959 if it's not in great condition.


----------



## jimmyace2006




----------



## Freddy78

Hope you Like the JTM145 .
the LP looks amazing


----------

